# RÉGIMÓDIAK



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Sok-sok éves internetes barátság apropóján néhány kedves régimódi hölgy keres új, és remélhetőleg végleges "otthont" .


----------



## Bejcsa53 (2018 Május 31)

Szia Vicuskám, tündérke vagy, hogy megnyitottad, köszike !


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Bejcsa53 írta:


> Szia Vicuskám, tündérke vagy, hogy megnyitottad, köszike !


Szia Beuskám, még magam sem tudom, mit hogyan csinálok, egyenlőre vak tyúk talál alapon sikerült eddig megnyitnom a topikot, és megírnom az első bejegyzést. Örülök, hogy idetaláltál te is, remélem, hamarosan Őszike is becsatlakozik hozzánk. Tinám a dolgozósból nem tud, majd csak melódia után fog bejelentkezni.


----------



## Ttina (2018 Május 31)

Sziasztok! Megjöttem... 
Jaj de jó, hogy Beuska, Te is idetaláltál. Már hiányzott a személyed!! Hallottam, hogy eü-s történéseid voltak/vannak... Kitartás! Új dokival találkoztál már személyesen??? Vélemény?


----------



## Ttina (2018 Május 31)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Sok-sok éves internetes barátság apropóján néhány kedves régimódi hölgy keres új, és remélhetőleg végleges "otthont" .
> Csatolás megtekintése 1610240



Vicusom! Köszönet a nyitásért!!!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Tinám, de jó, hogy megjöttél Te is, hogy csinálod iylen nagyra a fotókat?


----------



## Ttina (2018 Május 31)

Vicus! A smile melletti kép ikonra kattintva, kéri a kép url-jét. Ahonnét hozni szeretném a képet - pl facéról - ott a képre kattintva, kép címének másolása után beillesztem ide, és ekkora


----------



## kamillamia (2018 Május 31)

Ttina írta:


> Vicusom! Köszönet a nyitásért!!!


Pusziiii Mindenkinek, de lehet hogy valamit rosszul csináltam...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Köszike Tinám, azt megtaláltam, csak a méreten kell állítanom ezek szerint. A gépedről is tudsz feltölteni, nekem onnan sikerült a kajás topikba betennem.

Szia drágám, megérkeztél te is, de jóóó! Látom új neved van, de nagyon találó, Kamillamia! Puszika


----------



## kamillamia (2018 Május 31)

kamillamia írta:


> Pusziiii Mindenkinek, de lehet hogy valamit rosszul csináltam...


Próbáltam képet is feltenni, de azt elbénáztam. Én tablettel "dolgozom" az ottani galériában vannak a képeim. Szerintetek azoknak hol van URL címük?


----------



## kamillamia (2018 Május 31)

Jé, sikerült mégis


----------



## kamillamia (2018 Május 31)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Köszike Tinám, azt megtaláltam, csak a méreten kell állítanom ezek szerint. A gépedről is tudsz feltölteni, nekem onnan sikerült a kajás topikba betennem.
> 
> Szia drágám, megérkeztél te is, de jóóó! Látom új neved van, de nagyon találó, Kamillamia! Puszika


Igen, mert nem fogadta el az Őszikét.
Puszi és köszi mindent Drágaédes Mamsika!


----------



## kamillamia (2018 Május 31)

Ma már nem, csak holnap estefelé leszek gépközelben! Óriási ölelés Mindenkinek!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Hoztam nektek egy gyönyörű és elegáns pasit, friss fotó!!!!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

kamillamia írta:


> Igen, mert nem fogadta el az Őszikét.
> Puszi és köszi mindent Drágaédes Mamsika!


Szívesen , és boldogan Őszikém! Végre ismét együtt vagyunk, annyira örülök! Várunk holnap este, milka pussz!


----------



## Ttina (2018 Május 31)




----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

kamillamia írta:


> Próbáltam képet is feltenni, de azt elbénáztam. Én tablettel "dolgozom" az ottani galériában vannak a képeim. Szerintetek azoknak hol van URL címük?


Örülök, hogy rájöttél! nagyon csini vagy, mindig megcsodálom a hajad, nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Ttina írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1610298


ááá, megérkezett az itteni első Hilda!


----------



## Ttina (2018 Május 31)

Igen kísérletezek... a gépről simán megy a feltöltés, de telefon olyan nagy képeket csinál, hogy az kicsinyíteni kell... Még arra is rájövök hogy hogyan....
Máshonnét képet szerezni meg egyszerű... Olyan képesek leszünk, hogy csuda!!!!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Gyönyörű ez a levendulás! Nekem egy nagy bokrom van, éppen ma kötözgettem fel, mert nagyon szétterült.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Május 31)

Szép Estét Kedves Hölgyek!

Sajnos sehol nem tudok nyári csipke kesztyűt venni.
Esetleg tudtok valami tippet?
Üdvözlettel


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

vivorubato írta:


> Hova tunt a sok virag igy all a dallban es hova tuntek az en hozzaszolasaim?


Azt hiszem, a Kormányos szelektált, mert Főnixével együtt az enyémek is eltűntek, de nem is bánom, szeretem a tiszta lapot!


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Május 31)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Azt hiszem, a Kormányos szelektált, mert Főnixével együtt az enyémek is eltűntek, de nem is bánom, szeretem a tiszta lapot!


Maradjunk ennél a tiszta lapnál.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Szép Estét Kedves Hölgyek!
> 
> Sajnos sehol nem tudok nyári csipke kesztyűt venni.
> Esetleg tudtok valami tippet?
> Üdvözlettel



Szép estét kedves Varázsdoboz!
Igazából nem nagyon tudom, hol lehet kapni azt az igazi szép vékony csipkét, amit Anyuék hordtak gyerek koromban, én csak az esküvői csipkét láttam mostanában, vagy kézműves csipkekesztyűt. Sajnos szinte mindenhol már csak műszálból látni szép vékonyat. Ezek igazi pamutok, de szerintem túl vastagok: 

Viszont a Vaterán valóban van több lehetőség.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Beka Holt írta:


> Maradjunk ennél a tiszta lapnál.


Kedves Beka Holt, én békével jöttem!  

Most olvasom, hogy tilos linket betenni? Megkérlek, segíts akkor abban légy szíves, hogy miként oszthatom meg Varázsdobozzal, hogy hol tud vásárolni, ha nem szabad a szabályzat szerint belinkelnem az elérhetőségeket!

És azt is szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nincs-e megoldás arra, hogy Főnix ne tudjon beleírni a továbbiakban a Régimódiba? Nem hiszem el, hogy nem hajlandó leszállni rólam. Tizenéve fórumozom, de még sosem találkoztam szerencsémre ennyire békétlen, kötekedő, negatív személlyel.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Május 31)

Köszönöm!
Eszembe nem jutott a menyasszonyi boltban körülnézni
Megnézem a Vaterán, bár én hordani szeretném.
Köszönöm Mindenki válaszát!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Május 31)

*Főnix írta:


> doboz , megis ki hord 2018-ban ilyet


Én.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Május 31)

*Főnix írta:


> ezt hogy is kepzelted ???


Nyugalom, tudod, hogy ilyet nem lehet beállítani!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 31)

Szemelyeskedesnek semmi helye.
Linket azert nem "lehet" betenni mert nem tudunk egy oldalt se ingyen reklamozni foleg akik penzt csinalnak, azok rendelkeznek bevetellel es van lehetoseguk reklamozni ceguket penzert. Mi vert izadva rettegve minden honapba hogy a szervert ki tudjuk fizetni es ha a tagsag nem segitene mar regen nem lenne a Canadahun. Senkinek nem jut fizetes ingyen dolgozunk ergo meg se illo mas oldalak tamogatasa mikor mi is a tagsag tamogatasara szorulunk.
Ezt a szempontot is figyelembe veszed ,ertheto ,hogy nem kivanunk linkeket teletuzdelni az oldalt.
Amennyiben megis szeretned megosztani privit tudsz irni barmelyik tagnak akire gondoltal hogy erdekelheti a masik oldal.
Segitunk igy is so oldalt azzal hogy kiirjuk elerhetoseguket de ezt hadd dontsuk mi el ,kit segitunk /altalaban azokat akik informaciokat adnak es nem biznisszel arulassal stb foglalkoznak./

A forum rengeteg lehetoseget kinal, minden tekintetben. HA valakinek nem kivanod a beirasat latni be tudod allitani. HA nem kivansz levleet kapni szinten be tudod allitani es meg ezer fele lehetoseg van.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Melitta írta:


> Szemelyeskedesnek semmi helye.
> Linket azert nem "lehet" betenni mert nem tudunk egy oldalt se ingyen reklamozni foleg akik penzt csinalnak, azok rendelkeznek bevetellel es van lehetoseguk reklamozni ceguket penzert. Mi vert izadva rettegve minden honapba hogy a szervert ki tudjuk fizetni es ha a tagsag nem segitene mar regen nem lenne a Canadahun. Senkinek nem jut fizetes ingyen dolgozunk ergo meg se illo mas oldalak tamogatasa mikor mi is a tagsag tamogatasara szorulunk.
> Ezt a szempontot is figyelembe veszed ,ertheto ,hogy nem kivanunk linkeket teletuzdelni az oldalt.
> Amennyiben megis szeretned megosztani privit tudsz irni barmelyik tagnak akire gondoltal hogy erdekelheti a masik oldal.
> ...



Köszönöm Melitta az infókat, majd utána keresek a beállításoknak! Meg sem fordult a fejemben reklámozni bárkit is, mezei háziasszony vagyok, nem foglalkozom semmilyen üzlettel, én csak Dobozka kérdésére válaszoltam.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 31)




----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 31)

Regi kalap divat


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Május 31)

Melitta írta:


> Regi kalap divat
> Csatolás megtekintése 1610354
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Május 31)

Szépek!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 1)




----------



## Ttina (2018 Június 1)

Szép jó reggelt!

Ha ilyen öltözési hercehurcával indulnának napjaim tuti hogy elkésnék mindig

De nem is gondoltam volna, hogy ennyi. Pár kötős megoldás, és cirka fél óra alatt el is készült.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

Melitta írta:


>


Nagyon cuki!
Semmivel sem több idő, mint némely mai hölgy tükör előtti, aznapi ruhapróbájával töltött idő, mely mindig azzal az ominózus mondattal zárul, hogy "nincs egy rongyom sem amit felvegyek!"


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 1)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek, kellemes, és vidám napot! Tetszik a videó, meg az egész viselet, kislány koromban ilyen szép ruhákba képzeltük el magunkat, amikor elvettük anyáink selyem, meg nylon kendőit, és fátyolként használva szaladgáltunk a domboldalon, mint királylányok, és herceg kisasszonyok. De azért most szerencsésnek érzem magam, hogy nem kell ennyi textil alá bújni ebben a korai tikkadt szöcskenyájas katlanban, ami ma is várható nálunk!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Jó reggelt mindenkinek, kellemes, és vidám napot! Tetszik a videó, meg az egész viselet, kislány koromban ilyen szép ruhákba képzeltük el magunkat, amikor elvettük anyáink selyem, meg nylon kendőit, és fátyolként használva szaladgáltunk a domboldalon, mint királylányok, és herceg kisasszonyok. De azért most szerencsésnek érzem magam, hogy nem kell ennyi textil alá bújni ebben a korai tikkadt szöcskenyájas katlanban, ami ma is várható nálunk!


Náray Tamástõl hallottam: egy ruha vagy elegáns vagy kényelmetlen...(gondolom érted, mire gondolt) és mosolygott.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

*Főnix írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1610403
> vajon mit is jelenthet kitugggggyyyya ???


Azt hittem a coca-cola retro változata első ránézęsre

Divat a retro, emlékezni s a régi iskolába is visszajárni osztálytalálkozókra.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

*Főnix írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1610403
> vajon mit is jelenthet kitugggggyyyya ???
> elarulom az iskolahoz KOZESINCCCCSSS !!!


Látom módosították az eredeti üzeneted, azaz bővítetted egy mondattal.
Ha elárulod megtudjuk, ha nem...Tiéd marad


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 1)

Angol kifejezés, általában bármire alkalmazhatod, ami egy korábbi időszakból származik, és tisztelettel, megbecsüléssel tekintesz rá. Jellemzően zenében, különböző szubkultúrákban használatos jelző. Szabatosabban megfogalmazva old schoolnak általában egy adott szubkultúra kezdeti (vagy az aktuálisat megelőző) időszakát képviselő, eredeti mintákat nevezzük. A szubkultúra új generációs tagjainak szemléletváltozása, a szubkultúra evolúciója gyakran okozza az old school-vonulat külön irányzatként történő továbbélését, kiválását.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 1)

*Főnix írta:


> Becca megmentetted ezt a hudemuvelt companiat a leegestol
> ugy ecceruen :* old school = REGIMODI* (legalabb ami nevet adnak maguknak arrol tudjanak valamit DE meg az se megy ! )


Ne kötözködj már velük.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ne kötözködj már velük.


De olyan jól áll Neki, ezért is szeretjük!
Mondtam én fentebb, a retró a divat
A lényeg, mindenki jól szórakozik.
Én látom a nekem kedves képeket, szívesen olvasom a Kedves Hölgyek sorait, a "Tűzmadár" pedig színt hoz S kicsit fölforrósítja a levegőt. Minden jól van ahogy van, majd kialakul az, csak szokni( vagy szökni?) kell


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 1)

*Főnix írta:


> annyi segitseg hogy ez egy kifejezes
> mint a magyarban pl. megy a hasad ----- aminek ugye koze sincs a setalgato hashoz


De, a végeredmény ugyanaz, legalábbis egy műszak végén gyakran úgy tűnik...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 2)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 2)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 2)




----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 3)

Gyönyörű képeket hoztál Dobozka!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 3)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Jó reggelt Kedves Régimódiak, kellemes, és vidám nap virradjon rátok! Itt az idő, elő lehet kapni a fürdőrucikat!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1610539


Mindenkinek vidám napot kívánok!
Az kollekció első darabja tetszik


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 3)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Varázsdobozka, ma már annyira remek fürdőszoknyákat lehet kapni, hogy akár kísérteni lehet vele a régmúlt divatot.  Mondjuk nekem nem ilyen stílusú van, ez inkább a mai divat, éppen tavaly vettem: Csatolás megtekintése 1610546


Elasztikus anyagból előnyös, ötletes


----------



## Athos (2018 Június 3)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 4)




----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 5)

Dobozka, ez nagyon szép! Oda vagyok az ilyen régimódi rózsás dolgokért. Pl. van egy kedvenc felsőm is ilyen mintával, de bármin tetszik. Hasonló jellegű van fent most éppen a gobelin állványomon is, csak sajna nem tudok varrni egy ideje, ízületi gyulladás van mindkét kezemben, plusz kattanó ujj lett mindkét mutatóujjam.


----------



## Athos (2018 Június 5)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 5)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Dobozka, ez nagyon szép! Oda vagyok az ilyen régimódi rózsás dolgokért. Pl. van egy kedvenc felsőm is ilyen mintával, dCsatolás megtekintése 1610900 e bármin tetszik. Hasonló jellegű van fent most éppen a gobelin állványomon is, csak sajna nem tudok varrni egy ideje, ízületi gyulladás van mindkét kezemben, plusz kattanó ujj lett mindkét mutatóujjam.Csatolás megtekintése 1610771


Sajnos ezen problémák miatt nekem is fel kellett hagynom a kézimunkákkal. Amikor erős vágyat érzek a színek és alkotások varázsa után, hímezni kezdek, de a rámát tartani már fáj. Mondd, emlékszel még, hogy a 70-80-as évek elején milyen nagy divat volt a suba készítés? Anyámnál még mindig díszeleg egy darab, nem engedi eltüntetni.
Gyönyörű a rózsás gobleined! Szívesen megnézném a többi munkádat is!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 5)




----------



## Athos (2018 Június 5)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Mondd, emlékszel még, hogy a 70-80-as évek


szlenget es zsargont hasznalo az nem az a korosztaly


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 6)

Subázással én is próbálkoztam, de akkoriban nagyon nem kötött le, igazából sosem voltam oda az ilyesmiért, csak most öreglány koromra kaptam rá a gobelinre, egy kedves gobelin webáruházas barátnőm noszogatására. Nekem az olvasás volt a mindenem, faltam a könyveket, számtalanszor mentem úgy dolgozni, hogy kialvatlan voltam, mert nem tudtam éjjel letenni a regényt. De utazás közben is HÉV-en, villamoson, mindenhol olvastam. Sajnos tizenéve nagyon keveset olvasok, mióta a szemem elkezdett romlani, szakember készítette szemüveggel is elfárad pár oldal után. De szerencsémre rengeteg hangos könyv van fent a neten, meg rádiójátékok, így varrogatás, vagy egyéb elfoglaltság közben is lehet hallgatni, bár ez azért teljességében nem adja meg az olvasás élményét, de mégiscsak pótlék valamilyen szinten. Másik nagy kedvencem a világrádió. Privátban elküldöm majd a linkjét. A földgömböm rengeteg kis világító pötty van, azok a rádióállomások, és amelyikre rákattintasz, azt az adót hallgathatod.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek, aki erre jár!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 6)

Dobozka, ez a másik, ami negyedkész állapotban várja hogy befejezzem:


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 6)

néhány gobelinem:


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 7)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 7)




----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 8)

Anyai nagyanyám lakása volt tele gyerekkoromban hasonló jellegű képekkel. Na meg óriási falvédőkkel, erdei vadászat, meg egyebek. Órákig tudtam bámulni, mikor le kellett feküdnöm ebéd után csendes pihenőre.  És rengeteg nippet is tartott, tele volt minden porcelánnal, csipkékkel.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 8)

Szép napot, kellemes, és vidám hétvégét minden Régimódinak!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 10)

Kellemes pihenős, és vidám vasárnapot minden Régimódinak!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 11)




----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 11)

Igazán kedves csokor! Jó éjt neked Dobozka!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 11)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Igazán kedves csokor! Jó éjt neked Dobozka!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1611756


Csak tudnám hogyan tudsz ilyen bájos képet találni.
A kis csokor vadvirágokból áll és a rozsföldem széléről szedtem. Szeretem a vadvirágokat, de sajnos a pipacs csak addig él míg le nem szakítod. A kis magának való...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 12)

Ahogy megláttam a fotót, rögtön ráéreztem, hogy ez a sajátod lehet csakis!  Nagy kedvencem a pipacs, hányszor szedtük csokorba gyerekkorban az árvalányhaj, búzavirág, vadszegfű, szamárkóró, meg egyebek mellé. Persze a pipacs volt az, amelyik mire haza értünk, csak imitt-amott maradt meg. Ezért korán reggel, a még ki nem nyíltakat szedtük le elsősorban. Kelleme, hűsölős délutánt!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 13)

"Úgy tartják, öregek nélkül nincs múlt, gyerekek nélkül nincs jövő, Múlt és jövő nélkül pedig nincs jelen." Kepes András


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 14)

"Olykor elég egy napsugár. Egy kedves szó. Egy köszönés. 
Egy simogatás. Egy mosoly. Ilyen kevés dolog elég ahhoz, hogy boldoggá tegyük azokat, akik körülöttünk élnek. 
Akkor miért nem tesszük ezt?"
Bruno Ferrero


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 14)

Dobozka, megláttam, rögtön te jutottál eszembe:


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 14)

Szia drága Tinám!
Látom itt jártál a kertek alatt te is. milka pusz neked!

"Van az életben olyasmi, aminek eléje kell menni, 
s van olyan, amit várni kell. Mert jön ! "
Müller Péter


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 14)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Dobozka, megláttam, rögtön te jutottál eszembe:
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612021



Köszönöm Szépen! Megvannak a pipacsaim


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 14)

Vicuska!
Szeretjük a babákat?Melyik legyen a Tiéd?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 14)

Ő, Mary!
A testvérem től kaptam.
A Harlekyn

 ek meg beültek a vitrinbe...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 14)

Nagyon cukik!!! Ez mind a sajátod? Én nem voltam babázós, egyetlen nagy medvém volt, meg egy nagyobb baba, de annak is kaucsukból volt a haja is, ergo sosem volt fésülgetős babám. Nagyon szegények voltunk kisgyermek koromban, emlékeim szerint anyám húga, és nővére öltöztetett, legalábbis a csinos ruháimat, meg a lakkcipőket tőlük kaptam mindig. No meg a sok macskanyelvet, télen mandarint, szaloncukrot, mogyorót.
Közben megtaláltam a kis randa babámról egy fotót, öcsémmel van lefényképezve. Anyu varrónő volt, de mégsem varrt egyetlen ruhát sem a babámra. Szóval nem volt nagy élmény nekem a babázás. Viszont a tieid minden kislány álma, legalábbis a mi korosztályunk kislányai még oda lettek volna a boldogságtól!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 14)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nagyon cukik!!! Ez mind a sajátod? Én nem voltam babázós, egyetlen nagy medvém volt, meg egy nagyobb baba, de annak is kaucsukból volt a haja is, ergo sosem volt fésülgetős babám. Nagyon szegények voltunk kisgyermek koromban, emlékeim szerint anyám húga, és nővére öltöztetett, legalábbis a csinos ruháimat, meg a lakkcipőket tőlük kaptam mindig. No meg a sok macskanyelvet, télen mandarint, szaloncukrot, mogyorót.
> Közben megtaláltam a kis randa babámról egy fotót, öcsémmel van lefényképezve. Anyu varrónő volt, de mégsem varrt egyetlen ruhát sem a babámra. Szóval nem volt nagy élmény nekem a babázás. Viszont a tieid minden kislány álma, legalábbis a mi korosztályunk kislányai még oda lettek volna a boldogságtól!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612033


Nem tudtam, hogy milyen anyagból van ez a fényképen lévő baba, mert a testvéremnek volt ilyen.
Anyám a napokban akarta kidobni, nem tudom hová tüntette aztán. Remélem nem dobta ki...
Mikor újra láttam, eszembe jutott, hogy mennyire féltem tőle mert " olyan" nagy volt, a szeme sem mozdult... Nekem hajas, pislogós és sírós babáim voltak. Azok most is a szülői házban vannak.
Magammal csak a maciaimat hoztam.
Ezek a babák " maiak"- felnőttkori kedvtelésből.( Őket kaptam)
Ne nevess ki, de ma sem tudok ellenállni ...Pár éve azért vettem meg a nyakkendős macit, mert beleszerettem, hogy olyan kis "rongyos", bamba ártatlan arckifejezése van...

Ui.: Koppints rá a macis képre.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 14)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nagyon cukik!!! Ez mind a sajátod? Én nem voltam babázós, egyetlen nagy medvém volt, meg egy nagyobb baba, de annak is kaucsukból volt a haja is, ergo sosem volt fésülgetős babám. Nagyon szegények voltunk kisgyermek koromban, emlékeim szerint anyám húga, és nővére öltöztetett, legalábbis a csinos ruháimat, meg a lakkcipőket tőlük kaptam mindig. No meg a sok macskanyelvet, télen mandarint, szaloncukrot, mogyorót.
> Közben megtaláltam a kis randa babámról egy fotót, öcsémmel van lefényképezve. Anyu varrónő volt, de mégsem varrt egyetlen ruhát sem a babámra. Szóval nem volt nagy élmény nekem a babázás. Viszont a tieid minden kislány álma, legalábbis a mi korosztályunk kislányai még oda lettek volna a boldogságtól!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612033


Nahát, micsoda remek ötlet! Régi fotók...
A régiségpiacon gyakran vásároltam megsárgult régi fotókat, üdvözlő lapokat. Nekem ezek a képek mesélnek...
Nagyon tündéri fotó a testvérkédről. Csodás szemecskéi vannak... ( Szem-tekintet mániás vagyok).


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 18)

Szép napot, kellemes hetet minden Régimódinak!
Ferenciek tere


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 18)

Jön a tikkadt szöcskenyájas kánikula vissza. Még a gólyák is strandra járnak.  
_*Ő a Palatinus visszajáró gólyája.  *_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 18)

Ttina írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1610298


*
Aranyos ez a kép!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 18)

Egy röpkényi hangulat kép. Régimódi konyha, s a kép készülte óta, nagymamává avanzsált édesanyáról és a felnőtté vált kisfiáról...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 18)

Régi mozikról fotók és a mozi előtti tömegről. Itt ezen a képen több orkán kabátban "pompázó" járókelő is feltűnik. Ki emlékszik a régvolt orkán kabátra? Mekkora divat volt, még a napfényben is hordták, pedig eredetileg esőkabátként gyártották. Egy pici nosztalgia... ebben is...





*
Valamikor mozi volt, ma már az Atv székháza, Kőbányán:




*
Igen, igen, a volt Hiradó mozi. Jól emlékszem, a nap bármelyik órájában, bármikor lehuppanhattam a nézőtérre. Folyamatosan vetítették a híradókat a nap folyamán. Idejét veszítette, ma már, a neten, több tévé- és rádiócsatornán, bármikor friss hírekhez juthatunk. Persze az is megérne egy "misét", hogy milyen szempontok alapján válogatják és kik, - az éppen aktuális - hír menüt, a részünkre. Tény, hogy most abban a volt hiradói mozi-helyiségben misét mondanak, vagy bármi más módon, de imádkoznak. Valamilyen egyházé lett. No igen, a volt Hiradó mozi mellett, az akkor még külsőleg romos, ma már szépen felújított New York Kávéház.





*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

Vámház krt 1909


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

"na, Pistike mit nem tudsz?"


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

Szép napot minden Régimódinak!



 

"A fantáziát kárpótlásul kaptuk mindazért, amik nem vagyunk, a humorérzéket pedig vigaszképpen azért, amik vagyunk."

Széchenyi Zsigmond


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

Ki emlékszik a régvolt orkán kabátra? Mekkora divat volt, még a napfényben is hordták, pedig eredetileg esőkabátként gyártották. Egy pici nosztalgia... ebben is...

Emlékszem, de nem szerettem hordani.  A ballont jobban kedveltem.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

"Boldog az, aki otthon boldog." Lev Tolsztoj
Festmény: Giovan Battista Torriglia


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 19)

A nagyiknak sok szeretettel:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> "na, Pistike mit nem tudsz?"
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612472


*
De jó is volt látni ezt a fajta iskolapadot! Igaz, én az ennél MÉG régebbinél is ültem elemista koromban. Az ilyen tipusú iskolapadban csak a általános iskola 5. osztályától, de azt már itt a pesti Mester utcai általános iskolában. Előtte Kispesten jártam az első 4 elemi osztályomat. Köszönöm a feltöltést! Kicsit nosztalgiáztam.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 19)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

Egy pici varázslat, e rövidke filmek megnézésekor visszaröppenhetünk egy régi- régi időkbe. Olyanba, melyet páran megéltünk, akik belátogatunk ebbe a kedves, békés, nosztalgikus sarokba. Fogadjátok barátsággal az emlékeimet, melyek talán többeknek már történelem... Egyes képeknél megmosolyogjuk a szocialista "vívmányokat", melyek igazi élményt adtak az azokat használóknak, birtoklóknak... Nosza, akkor süppedjünk az emlékezés rózsaszín felhőjébe! 

*
*
Fenti videókat nézve elgondolkoztam, mekkorát is fordult a világ? Felnőtt emberek csocsóznak? Ma már szinte a gyerekek sem... Sokat változtunk. Volt ami jobb lett, de van ami kevésbé. Valamikor a vasárnapi ebéd szent volt... Ott beszélték meg a családtagok a heti történéseket. Pedig a régebbi időkben még szabad szombat sem volt, minden héten. Én még dolgoztam minden szombaton, aztán volt az új változat, amikor minden 2. hét szabad volt, s minden 2. héten be kellett mennem dolgozni a szerkesztőségbe, sőt utaznom is kellett, ha éppen úgy jött ki a munkám. Visszatérve a vasárnapi ebédekre, nemcsak a saját, de más családokban is egyre inkább elmaradtak a közös heti programok. Ami a mai világunkban nem tetszik, hogy a családok is szétrebbentek. Jó, ha a telefon hetenként kétszer csörren több szülőnél, rövid beszámoló, mi történt és mi nem a héten, aztán gyors elköszönés és puszi-puszi-rohanok-bocs'... S, a mamák, papákra ismét a csönd szakad. Az unokák is ilyen meg olyan külön órákra rohannak, számítógép, külön szoba... Több minden elsekélyesedett, a kapcsolatok is. Régebben összetartóbbak voltak az emberek. Ezt azért boldogan visszahoznám. Véleményetek? Köszönném.
*

Ebben a videóban az látható, hogy régebben a színházakba látogató nézők bizony, bizony külsőleg és belsőleg is felkészülten léptek a nézőtérre. A mai színházi előadásokra -_sajnos!_- mindenféle, nem válogatott ruhákban érkeznek. Ezzel saját magukat fosztják meg az emberek az ünnep érzetétől. Régen, egy-egy színházi előadás előtt fodrászhoz mentek, a megjelenésükre ügyeltek. Ma már, azt tapasztalom, hogy karácsonyra, sem, egyéb családi ünnepekre sem öltik fel magukra az ünnepi "csomagolást", de talán a lelkükben sem érzik az ünnep meghittségét... Egyes családokban megszokott dolog, hogy kinyúlt trikóban, mackónadrágban ülik körül az ünnepi asztalt, mely rogyásig meg van rakva, minden jóval. Csak ippeg a meghittség, a megtisztelés, a szépség az, no meg az ünnep érzete - ami hiányzik. Véleményetek? Köszönném!
*
Emlékeztek a "gyűlöletes" iskolai köpenyekre? Utólag átgondolva, nagyon nem szerettük. De annak volt valami haszna is, mert nem volt olyan gyerek, aki kirívó öltözetékével felhívta volna magára a többiek figyelmét. Nem volt különbség a megjelenésben, ma már, ha egy gyerek nem "nevesített" öltözékben jelenik meg, a többiek megjegyzéseket tesznek a külsejére.

No meg a régi frizurák? A tupir, meg a póthaj... no meg, a régi divat?! - Én még emlékszem rá.
De jó volt egy picit nosztalgiázni...
Véleményetek? Köszönném!
*
No meg a régi "modern", farostból készült bútorok?! A legtöbb embernek ez volt az álma. A régi nagymamától örökölt bútorokat kidobálták, a valódi fából készült egyedi csodákat kiutálták. Az élelmesebbje felvásárolta, s most, szó szerint csillagászati áron kínálják a különféle kereskedelmi felületeken. Nem olyan régen láttam olyan régi tálalót, amiért elkértek 1 milló 200 ezer forintért...
No igen, akkor röppenjünk...

Mostanában figyeltem arra fel, hogy a különféle porcelán csodákat, leveses-, süteményes-, kávés-, és mindenféle készleteket milyen sokan árulják, keresik. Aki meg akar ezektől szabadulni, azok felismerték, hogy a készleteik ott porosodnak a szekrényekben. Szinte soha nem kerülnek elő. Mindenki rohan, nincsenek, vagy legalábbis megritkultak a családi összejövetelek. S, ha igen, akkor sem enni ülnek össze a családtagok. Vannak viszont olyan emberek, akik ezeket a szép csodákat felvásárolják, nyomott áron. S, elraktározzák, közben persze kínálják is, az ezeket keresőknek... De reménykednek abban, hogy a divat mindig vissza-visszatér. Majd ennek is lesz ismét divatja. Mármint a közös kávézásnak... az összejöveteleknek.
Véleményetek? Köszönném!
https://youtu.be/Sa9zyp1n8sA
*
No meg ezek a régi boltok?! Ez is változott. Van ami tetszik, van ami nem.
https://youtu.be/F6hmSLUuY44

https://youtu.be/aM3dOEhzmeU

A régi presszók?!
*
Emlékszem, amikor életemben először vásároltunk grill csirkét a (volt) Deák Kávéházból - átalakított önkiszolgáló étterem külön részlegében. Már az első alkalommal is ízlett! No meg léteztek akkor még a régi Mézes Mackók. Ma már? Eltűntek. Pedig jó volt oda betérni, valami gyors- könnyű hidegkonyhai ételt elfogyasztani. Hja, ki járt a régi Tejvendéglőben? Ez ott volt a Marx téren, a Nyugati pályaudvar másik oldalán. Ma már, bank lett. Mögötte volt a régi, kis Úttörő Áruház. No szóval, a Tejvendéglő...
*
Köszönöm, hogy velem nosztalgiáztatok


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

Melitta írta:


>


*
Kétség nem fér hozzá, ez a viselet csinos és bájos. 
De, borzasztó lehetett a nagy melegben ezeket - mind! - viselni! 
Ha volt fűző?! Az külön kínzó eszköz... 
No igen, egy igazi hölgy még kapott egy napernyőt is kezébe, hogy a nap ne süsse meg az arcát, mivel nem volt divat a napsütötte test. Úgy vélték, az a por-népre légyen jellemző... Egy arisztokrata felmenőkkel rendelkező hölgy, ne legyen szurtos arcú... No igen, arra nem is gondoltak, hogy a Nap fényének jótékony hatása is van, persze, ha okosan és vigyázva használjuk a Nap erejét.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 19)

Már elnézést kérnék a Hölgyektöl , de az az ominozus "orkán kabát" az nem egy sima magyar "Vihar kabát" lenne ? Tudomásom szerint az orkán kabát eredetileg valamikor a 60-as években jellent meg nálunk és az Olaszoktól származott mely nylonbol készült igy majd a sima Jako zsebbe is elfért ellenben az ugynevezett vihar kabát vastag talán vitorla vászonból készült dög nehéz kabát volt , de orákig állhattál vele az esöben , nem ázott át. Amugy gondolom valamikor 56-57-ben készülhetett a fénykép mert a Puskin mozi elött még áll az "Orosz" gépjármü gépfegyerrel ellátva , késöbb igy nemjártak Magyarországon . 
Amugy a Ferenciek-terét mutattó képen mely jóval a háború elött készülhetett még a baloldali hajtást láthatjuk , mert a busz az akkor már megépült "Párizsi-udvar" elött áll melybe talán még ma is a "jégbüffé" található , vele szembe meg a Julius Meinl Kávéház a sarkon .


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

No, akkor csapjunk bele... Budapest régen...


Ezt átéltem... Úgy értem, vannak fogalmaim ezekből az időkből. Van amit a "felejtős polcra" tettem, de örökre.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

udvarfy írta:


> Már elnézést kérnék a Hölgyektöl , de az az ominozus "orkán kabát" az nem egy sima magyar "Vihar kabát" lenne ? Tudomásom szerint az orkán kabát eredetileg valamikor a 60-as években jellent meg nálunk és az Olaszoktól származott mely nylonbol készült igy majd a sima Jako zsebbe is elfért ellenben az ugynevezett vihar kabát vastag talán vitorla vászonból készült dög nehéz kabát volt , de orákig állhattál vele az esöben , nem ázott át. Amugy gondolom valamikor 56-57-ben készülhetett a fénykép mert a Puskin mozi elött még áll az "Orosz" gépjármü gépfegyerrel ellátva , késöbb igy nemjártak Magyarországon .
> Amugy a Ferenciek-terét mutattó képen mely jóval a háború elött készülhetett még a baloldali hajtást láthatjuk , mert a busz az akkor már megépült "Párizsi-udvar" elött áll melybe talán még ma is a "jégbüffé" található , vele szembe meg a Julius Meinl Kávéház a sarkon .


*
Kedves Udvarfy! Megnéztem újból a fotót. Elképzelhető, hogy akár a 60-as években készült(?) valami oknál fogva állt ott a tank?! De tény, hogy a micisapkás férfin az az orkán kabát volt, amiről írtam. Látszik, hogy a szél vissza is lebbentette az egyik felét. A viharkabát, amiről Te írsz, az valóban maga a "nehézség" volt, én még jól emlékszem rá. Nem tudom milyen anyagból, leginkább a bádogra hasonlított, úgy értem, olyan moccanatlan volt, ha levették, akkor is megállt szinte magában. Ezen én is elgondolkoztam, hogy mit keresett ott a tank? 56-ban viszont nem volt orkán kabát. Az orkán kabátot amúgy Olaszból, Bécsből hozták és kézből-kézbe árusították. (Hjúj, de gyűlölöm ezt a kifejezést, hogy Olaszból... Fel nem fogtam már akkor sem, miért nem lehet kimondani, hogy Olaszország?) - no szóval, most "eltanácstalanodtam"


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 19)

Kedves Bojana , azért mozditotta meg a szél azt a kabátot mert gondolom az egy ugynevezett "trencsko" volt , tudod az a Ballonkabát szerü akármi amit Burrbery úr találat fel vagy több mint 100 éve és az anyagot gebardinnak nevezik ! Ez az amelyet Humphrey Borgart hord a legtöbb fényképen /Casablanka/. Igen mégegyszer megnéztem a képet és a micisapkás trencskot hord  igy szokták az övet csomora köttni nem úriasan az övcsatba bujtattni , az nem "vagány"
Ha gyülöllöd az Olaszt akkor lehet mondjuk Digot is irni vagy ???


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 19)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Nem tudom milyen anyagból, leginkább a bádogra hasonlított, úgy értem, olyan moccanatlan volt, ha levették, akkor is megállt szinte magában.



Gumirozott vaszon


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

eddy56 írta:


> Gumirozott vaszon


*
Tényleg!!!!! Megköszönöm, hogy felvilágosítottál. Itt "rágtam" a monitorom sarkát, valóban nem jutott eszembe az anyagnak a neve. Még a gumis szaga is az orromban volt, mert nagyapámnak volt ilyen kabátja.


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Június 19)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Tényleg!!!!! Megköszönöm, hogy felvilágosítottál. Itt "rágtam" a monitorom sarkát, valóban nem jutott eszembe az anyagnak a neve. Még a gumis szaga is az orromban volt, mert nagyapámnak volt ilyen kabátja.


Amikor kolyok voltam, a kabatrol pikkelyekben levalt gumit ragtuk, mig nagyapam nyyakon nem vagott


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

eddy56 írta:


> Amikor kolyok voltam, a kabatrol pikkelyekben levalt gumit ragtuk, mig nagyapam nyyakon nem vagott


*
Hihetetlen! Az ember, amikor gyerek, milyen hülyeségeket meg nem eszik?! Kiskoromban a szappant, a baba szappant rágtam, no meg a selyem papírt, ha megkaparintottam. Máig nem tudom, mi vitt rá, de szegény nagyanyámnak nagyon ott kellett lennie, mert tömtem magamba. A szappanon még most is csodálkozom, igaz, a papíron már nem is annyira. Ki tudja, mit etetnek meg velünk?! Csak azt jól befűszerezik.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 19)

udvarfy írta:


> Kedves Bojana , azért mozditotta meg a szél azt a kabátot mert gondolom az egy ugynevezett "trencsko" volt , tudod az a Ballonkabát szerü akármi amit Burrbery úr találat fel vagy több mint 100 éve és az anyagot gebardinnak nevezik ! Ez az amelyet Humphrey Borgart hord a legtöbb fényképen /Casablanka/. Igen mégegyszer megnéztem a képet és a micisapkás trencskot hord  igy szokták az övet csomora köttni nem úriasan az övcsatba bujtattni , az nem "vagány"
> Ha gyülöllöd az Olaszt akkor lehet mondjuk Digot is irni vagy ???


*
Biztosan igazad van, ami a kabátokat illeti. Nem, nem az "olasz-t" gyűlölöm, csak azt, hogy nem mondták, nem írták ki, hogy Olaszországból származott. Hanem egy időben azt mondták, hogy "OlaszBA" megyek, OlaszBÓL hoztam... stb. Én minden esetben kimondtam, kiírtam, hogy OlaszORSZÁG. 
No ezt is kitárgyaltuk, s már este is lett. Búcsúzom! Holnapig.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Húúú, Kedveseim, mennyi remek emléket hoztatok, kicsit később majd írok kommenteket, de most nincs időm így hajnaltájt. Locsoláson túl vagyok, ez a reggeli friss levegő odakint a nap fénypontja, mert aztán hamarosan jön a "tikkadt szöcskenyáj". Minden Régimódinak legyen nagyon kellemes, és vidám napja!
Ha már retró a téma:


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Mennyi mindent ettünk mi is gyerekként! Unokaöcsém a sót nyalta rendre. Nagymamám ha tésztát nyújtott a szélét mindig kicsipkéztük, mert ettük csak úgy nyersen. No meg a nyers káposzta torzsa, meg aztán az udvaron, meg a kis erdőben a papsajt, akácvirág, ősszel a galagonya, csipkebogyó, stb. De a kertet sem kíméltük, kiegyeltük a Mama sárgarépáját, a borsót rendre megvámoltuk, no és a karalábét. Vidéken nyaraltam, nem volt gyerek a szomszédban, unalmamban kiegyeltem úgy a vendéglátó néni karalábéját, mire észrevették, addigra én a javát mind elrágcsáltam. Barack magot ki szeretett törni? Egyik kedvenc csemegénk volt, persze csak az a fajta, amelyik nem keserű. Rajtam kívül evett-e valaki cukros zsíros kenyeret, meg vizes cukros kenyeret? És vacsorára szőlőt zsíros kenyérrel, vagy dinnyét kenyérrel? Istenem, olyan szegények voltunk, mikor építkeztek Apuék, de valahogy ennek sosem voltunk tudatában hála Istennek. Mindennek tudtunk örülni. Egy krumplis cukornak, vagy télen a mandarinnak, füge koszorúnak, ami akkoriban luxusnak számított szinte. No meg a banán, ami a hetvenes évek elején jelent meg, és télen a Nagyvárad téren a barátnőmmel órákig álltunk a fagyos hidegben a sorban, hogy vehessünk magunknak, és végre megkóstoljuk.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Régimódi konyha, s a kép készülte óta, nagymamává avanzsált édesanyáról és a felnőtté vált kisfiáról...

Nagyon jó kép, a de a tűzhely nem valószínű, hogy magyar, túlságosan szuper ahhoz. Nekünk Salgó sparheltünk volt, a legtöbb házban az járta akkoriban, kisebb konyhákban meg a tea tűzhely. Ma is látom magam előtt, ahogy Anyu főzött rajta ételt, de az öcsém pelenkáit is a nagy mosófazékban. Télen a szélére tette a narancshéjat, amikor kaptam valamelyik nagynénémtől, micsoda illat volt tőle a lakásban pillanatok alatt. A platniját sokszor pucoltam a vasporral, a szélén a fémet meg szidoloztuk. És persze a szobákban a cserépkályha. Nekünk Apám a két szoba fala közé építtette annak idején, így megoldott volt a "központi fűtés". Még azt is látom magam előtt, ahogy este Anyuval szalonnáztunk a kályha előtt melegedve. Nagyon szerette a fagyos paprikás, meg a sós szalonnát hajába krumplival, forró citromos teával, és persze nekem is ezekből csinálta a "katonákat".  
Egyébként éppen tavasszal hozattam fel a sparheltot a vidéki kis házunkból, mert betesszük az itteni most épülő kerti konyhámba.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Kedves Udvarfy!
Nekem is volt ifi koromban ilyen tűzhelyem, mikor még albérleteztem, nagyon szerettem, mert remek volt a sütője, de felül is volt bőven hely a lábasokat félre húzni, miután megfőtt az étel. Gyümölcsöket mi is fél éretten leettük a fáról, nekem a golden alma volt az egyik kedvenc, mert az már zölden is édeskés volt, meg a ringló szilva. No és a cseresznye, jó nagy szemű, ropogós cseresznyénk volt, Húgommal felmásztunk a fára, és addig le sem jöttünk, amíg bocsánat a kifejezésért, de hasmarsot nem kaptunk a sok cseresznyétől.  A hitlerszalonnát nem szerettem, ( f érjem viszont oda van érte) de most már kapni itthon barackból készültet, azt nagyon szívesen teszem buktába, ami Apusom egyik kedves kőttese. 
Nekem most kotyogóm van, de csak vendégeknek főzök, én meg a férjem is tizenéve leszoktunk, mikor megjelent mindkettőnk életében a magas vérnyomás.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Kedves Georgina, köszönöm ezeket a videókat, nagy élmény volt velük az időutazás!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Dobozka, legyen kellemes napod, hűsölős, pihenős !


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 20)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kedves Georgina, köszönöm ezeket a videókat, nagy élmény volt velük az időutazás!
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612555


*
Kedves Vicusmamsi! Én is nagyon szeretek vissza- vissza tekintgetni. Vallom, hogy csak annak az embernek van jelene, sőt jövője is, aki jól sáfárkodik a múltjával. Ezek a videók arra jók, hogy kissé úgy éreztem magam, mintha ismét fiatal volnék. Netán kamasz. Azok a régi divatok? A régi lakásbelsők? Ma ismét a valódi fából készült és nem modern bútorokat keresik az emberek. A szekrénysorok már kimentek a divatból, nem is baj. Néhány lakás úgy nézett ki, mintha iroda lenne. 
No meg jókat nevettem azon, amikor olvastam, hogy miket nem ettünk össze? Én a kispesti kertünk végében lévő kerítésre felfutó vadsóskát tömtem magamban. Én is törtem a barack magot, jó édes volt. Amelyik keserű, azt nem ettem meg, már kicsi koromban felvilágosítottak a nagyszüleim, hogy attól megfájdul a hasam. Mint tudjuk, abban több a cián. Vagy csak abban van? No ezt már nem tudom pontosan. Jó volt látni a régi darálók fotóját, amikor az ABC áruházakban megőrölhettük a kávét, a mákot. No meg azok a régi mérlegek? A valamikor Tejboltot idézték, ahol lehetett vásárolni kannából mért kannás-, sterilizált tejet és kakaót is. No meg friss kiflit, süteményeket és sajtot, egészben és reszelve... Emlékszel még a Tejivókra? A Boráros téren is volt, kis utcai üzlet, inkább bódé. Onnan lehetett kapni, papír és nem műanyag pohárban a jeges tejet, kakaót, süteményeket: túróst, csigát stb. No meg, a hitler-szalonna?! Én is nagyon szerettem. Jó hír, ha vegyes gyümölcs lekvárt vásárolsz, annak u.az az íze, csak folyósabb. 
Mennyi mindent átéltem, mennyi mindent a hátam mögött hagytam? Most emlékszem a régi villamosokra is. Tudod, amelyiken szabad volt a peron, csak egy felakasztható rács védett. Milyen sokan ott lógtak a villamos peronján? Ma már el sem indula egy-egy ilyen szerelvény. Akkor ez rendszeres és megszokott látvány volt. 
Emlékszem arra, amikor én még a tollat és a tintás üveget is vittem magammal az iskolába. Milyen csodát láttam egy töltőtollban? Pláne a később megvásárolható golyós tollban? Jó emlékezni, csudi jó dolog. Köszönöm a topicot!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Több minden elsekélyesedett, a kapcsolatok is. Régebben összetartóbbak voltak az emberek. Ezt azért boldogan visszahoznám. Véleményetek? Köszönném.
*
Sajnos tökéletesen igazad van. Szomorú, amikor pl. karácsonykor feltette a volt osztálytársam a családi fotót. Gyerekek, unokák ugyan együtt a nagy hodály nappaliban, de mindegyik kezében ott a mobiltelefon, amit egytől-egyig elmélyülten kezeltek.
A mi gyerek korunk a barátkozásról meg a bandázásról szólt, persze jó értelemben. Szüleim 2-3 éves koromban kiköltöztek Budapestről egy közeli településre, ami azóta már egy kisvárossá nőtte ki magát. Apám 3 testvére, és apai Nagymamám követtek bennünket, így a telkeink egy-két ház közbe esésével, de majdhogynem szomszédosak voltak, így mi unokatesók mindig együtt játszhattunk. De a környékbeli szomszéd gyerekekkel is hamar összebarátkoztunk, és aztán úgy alakult, hogyha nem kint a domb oldalon, vagy a kiserdőben játszottunk, akkor valamelyik családnál verődött össze a csapat. Az csak természetes volt, hogy ahol ért bennünket a dél, ott ha főtt étel nm is, de egy-egy karéj zsíros, vagy vajas kenyér minden gyerek kezébe jutott. Gondolom, a szülőknek is jobb volt, mert így mindig akadt felügyelet ránk.
Sorra épültek a házak, és mivel Apukám asztalos volt, a saját tetőszerkezetünket az először épülő kis házra maga ácsolta. Ugyan ez más szakma, de jól megcsinálta, így a környékbelieknek hétvégente elkészítette szintén a tetőszerkezetet. Mikor elkezdtük építeni a rendes családi házunkat, akkor egyik alkalommal éjjel érkezett meg a tégla valahonnan vidékről egy pótos teherautóval. Anyu.Apu felöltöztek, és nekiálltak a sofőrrel lepakolni. Pár percen belül sorra jöttek elő a szomszédok, és senkit nem érdekelt, hogy hajnalban menni kell dolgoznia, beálltak, és segítettek lepakolni a rengeteg téglát kézzel. A mi utcánkban volt legelőször vezetékes víz, mert Apuék megbeszélték a szomszédokkal, hogy kiássák az utcai vezeték helyét is, csak kössék be mihamarább, így a Tanácselnök belement. Pedig akkor még csak a vasárnapok voltak szabadok, még a két heti szabad szombatokat csak jó tizenév múlva vezették be. Hozzá teszem, vissza térve ránk gyerekekre, hogy hírből sem ismertük a feleselést. Akármelyik szomszéd bácsi, vagy néni mondott nekünk valamit, azt pont úgy fogadtuk, mintha a saját szülőnktől kaptuk volna. Nem akarom fényezni magunkat, de szerintem százszor jobb, és minőségibb gyerek korunk volt abban a szegényesebb világban, mint a mai gyerekeknek a luxusban.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

A valamikor Tejboltot idézték, ahol lehetett vásárolni kannából mért kannás-, sterilizált tejet és kakaót is.

Akkoriban nálunk nemcsak a tejboltokban lehetett kannás tejet kapni, hanem minden kis közértben. Volt, ahol vizezték is az eladók sajnos. 
Aztán a kannás, meg az üveges tej mellé, később már helyettük bevezették a poharas kakaót, tejet, mis iskolatejnek hívtuk, mert ott is árulták a nagy szünetben, és persze megjelent a zacskós tej is, ami kényes egy portéka volt, mert könnyen szakadt, viszont legalább már nem lehetett felvizezni. Az élelemesebb asszonyok kimosták a zacskókat, összegyűjtötték, és felvágták csíkokra, és abból horgoltak az ajtó elé lábtörlőt. A mi generációnk azt hiszem, megélne Kubában is.  

Igen, emlékszem a tejivóra Boráros téren, de a sarki nagy Hentesboltra is, ahol többször ettünk iskola után finom főtt kolbászt, sült hurkát, vagy csülköt nagyon finom kenyérrel.

Villamosok kapcsán: igen, én is ismertem ezeket a villamosokat, akkor ha jól rémlik, nem sípot fújtak a kalauzok, hanem meghúztak valami vezetéket, amin nagy csengő volt. Édesapám kisebbik húga, és Anyu nővére is kalauzok voltak, akkor még BESCART volt a neve a közlekedési vállalatnak, ha jók az emlékeim. Én elég kicsi lány voltam akkoriban, és csak néha jöttünk be egyébként is Budapestre HÉV-vel,és aztán a Vágóhídtól tovább villamossal, mert Anyu családja itt lakott. Nagyanyám a XIII kerületben, a szomszédjában volt az Állatkert, Vidámpark, Nagycirkusz, így szerencsémre ezekre a helyekre sokat jártam. No meg a Széchenyi fürdőbe is, mert anyai nagynéném oda járt pedikűröshöz, meg masszőrhöz.

Mekkora nagy dolog volt, amikor a Metró megépült, annyira élveztük mi gyerekek a mozgólépcsőzést, meg a száguldó metrót, hogy órákig ki sem jöttünk a föld alól.

Első osztályban ha jól emlékszem csak ceruzát használtunk, de aztán áttértünk a mártogatós tollra, de talán egy év múlva már töltőtollunk volt. Akinek véletlen nem töltötte meg odahaza anyukája tollát, az a portás bácsinál a bejáratnál egy nagy tintatartóból feltankolhatott.  Mire felsős lettem, addigra elterjedt a golyós toll használata, meg a töltő ceruzák, na azt is nagy becsben tartottuk eleinte, pont úgy, mint anyáink a kacsingatós pénztárcát, apáink, meg a fiúk meg azt a fajta golyós tollat, amint valami női alak úszkált fel-alá valami folyadékban. Akkoriban még valami olajjal kezelték a tantermekben a parkettát, fekete volt mindenhol, és mikor a fiúk rájöttek, mekkora buli a töltőceruza belsejét kivéve rizs szemeket fújni, meg apró papírgalacsinokat, elképzelhetetlenül szemetes volt egy-egy tanterem. Aztán hamarosan bevezették, hogy minden tantárgyat más teremben tartottak, addigra már felcsiszolt, lakkozott parketták voltak mindenhol, ahova csak külön iskolai cipővel mehettünk be. 
És persze ott volt az iskolaköpeny, amit nagyon utáltunk, de arra jó volt, hogy nem volt szembetűnő különbség a gyerekek ruházata között, mert eltakarta.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 20)

Jó emlékezni, csudi jó dolog. Köszönöm a topicot!

Kedves Georgina!
Most már magam is nagyon örülök, hogy nem adtam fel egyetlen rosszindulatú ember miatt. Bár nem jöttek a fentiek okán utánam az eredeti Régimódiak, de úgy látom, hogy itt is lassan kialakul egy kissé más jellegű, de nagyon kedves nosztalgikus Régimódi társaság.  Úgyhogy én köszönöm, hogy annak idején rábeszéltél a maradásra.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 20)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> A valamikor Tejboltot idézték, ahol lehetett vásárolni kannából mért kannás-, sterilizált tejet és kakaót is.
> 
> Akkoriban nálunk nemcsak a tejboltokban lehetett kannás tejet kapni, hanem minden kis közértben. Volt, ahol vizezték is az eladók sajnos.
> Aztán a kannás, meg az üveges tej mellé, később már helyettük bevezették a poharas kakaót, tejet, mis iskolatejnek hívtuk, mert ott is árulták a nagy szünetben, és persze megjelent a zacskós tej is, ami kényes egy portéka volt, mert könnyen szakadt, viszont legalább már nem lehetett felvizezni. Az élelemesebb asszonyok kimosták a zacskókat, összegyűjtötték, és felvágták csíkokra, és abból horgoltak az ajtó elé lábtörlőt. A mi generációnk azt hiszem, megélne Kubában is.
> ...


*
De jó emlékezni? A soraidból azt szűrtem le, kb. egy korúak vagyunk. 1950-ben születtem. Amit a villamosokról írtál, tényleg, meghúzták és csengetett. No meg a lyukasztó? A kalauzok "fegyvere". A vonalas és az átszállójegy. Kemény egy munka lehetett, a tömegben átvergődni és még jegyet is kezelni. Igaz, mostanában u.ezt teszik a vonaton a jegyvizsgálók, v. régi elnevezéssel: kalauzok.
*
Emlékszel a csokis tejre? 2 dl-is műanyag pohárban árulták, a teteje le volt fóliázva. Vanília aromás kakaó volt, bitang finom! Mellé az akkor MÉG megfizethető kakaós csigával, pazar reggeli. Ma már egy olyan méretes kakaós csiga közel 200 forintba kerül. No nem az üzletközponti, hanem a péknél kapható. Igaz, ez lényegesebb nagyobb méretben.
*
No és a tejjegy-rendszer?
Kismamák kaphattak olyan kis füzetet, amelyben számozott rublikák voltak, azokat húzták át, amikor fél liter tejet kaptunk - a jegyre. No meg a gyerekeink is, amikor kicsik voltak. ? már elfelejtettem, mennyi idős korukig.
*
De jó egy kis nosztalgia. De jó! Köszönet ezért.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 20)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Jó emlékezni, csudi jó dolog. Köszönöm a topicot!
> 
> Kedves Georgina!
> Most már magam is nagyon örülök, hogy nem adtam fel egyetlen rosszindulatú ember miatt. Bár nem jöttek a fentiek okán utánam az eredeti Régimódiak, de úgy látom, hogy itt is lassan kialakul egy kissé más jellegű, de nagyon kedves nosztalgikus Régimódi társaság.  Úgyhogy én köszönöm, hogy annak idején rábeszéltél a maradásra.


*
Ami jó, azt nem szabad soha feladni!
Jó volt látni a régi Baross teret a Keleti pályaudvarnál... Jó volt látni a régi vonatokat. Az embereket... Sőt még a reklám szöveget is jó volt meghallgatni.
*
S, itt megláthatjuk az új MÁV imázs filmet:
(a zene nagyon nem ide való... szerintem. De a képek szépek).


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 20)

A lányom, aki most 29. éves, erre a zenére aludt el. Még megvan az a kis fehér felhúzható zenélő korong, amit a kiságya mellé tettem. Ezt a zenét játszotta. Most találtam rá erre a dallamra a YouToube-on. A linkjét átküldtem Zsumnak, és azt írta vissza, hogy még emlékszik erre a dallamra. Igaz, majd minden este lejátszottam. Már nem is emlékszem, ? éves koráig, de tudom, sokáig. Igen, igen, Őt is visszarángattam egy picit nosztalgiázni... 
Most viszont azt írta, nem szükséges a muzsika, anélkül is elalszik, mert bitang fáradt. Ma nagyon korán kelt, hajnali 3 órakor. Hosszú volt ez a mai nap... dolgozott, meg főzött. Szerencsére, holnap otthon van, szabadnapos, csak holnap után kell mennie dolgozni. Igaz, akkor reggel 8-tól - este 8-ig. Ami azt jelenti, hogy kb. 9-kor tud csak eljönni. Mert adminisztráció, pü. elszámolás és egyéb okok miatt.
De akkor is, sokkal jobb ez a - húzd meg, ereszd el - beosztás, mint a napi gyűrődés.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 21)

Szép napot minden Régimódinak, és csodás vakációt az ifiknek!

A szöveg már több változatban, több osztályban is felbukkant, eredetije egy olasz pedagógustól származik.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 21)

Remélhetőleg Zsu jól aludt a kimerítő nap után.  Irigylem a jó alvókájú embereket, nekem sajnos majd 20 éve alvászavarom van, 4-5 óra mindössze éjszakánként, az is több részletben, szakaszosan.

Érdekesek voltak a vonatos videók. Legalább 30 éve nem ültem vonaton, pedig gyerekként nagyon élveztem az utazást. Anyu sajnos depressziós volt, rengeteg hangulat ingadozással, de ha utaztunk, akkor maga volt az álom anya. Nagyon szeretett vonatozni, olyankor csupa vidámság volt, mondhatni, akárha ő is gyerek lett volna.
A szomszédunkban lévő közértben mostanság lehet kapni a régi utasellátós csoki "reinkarnációját", férjem mindig betesz a kosárba 2-3 darabot belőle. Nekem ez már nem ízlik annyira, mint az akkori. Amit szívesen innék ismét, az a bambi, ami nagy kedvencem volt, elsősorban a sárga, de a málnás is jöhetett. És a macskanyelv, amit sokszor kaptam a rokonoktól. Pár éve megleptek egy diabetikus változattal , le is fotóztam örömömben.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 21)

A soraidból azt szűrtem le, kb. egy korúak vagyunk. 1950-ben születtem.

Kedves Georgina, 59-ben születtem, ha megérem pont 59 éves leszek júliusban. .)

Igen, emlékszem a csokis tejre, a kakaós csigára dettó. Minden nap 2 forintot kaptam reggelire, ebből lehetett variálni, mikor mit vegyek. 1,20 volt egy kakaós csiga akkoriban, 40 fillér egy kifli, ha ezeket vettem, akkor degeszre ehettem magam aznap reggel. De volt, hogy inkább 10 dkg nápolyit vettem, friss, kimérőset a sarki kisboltban. Mikor jött a meleg, akkor egy nagy sós kifli volt a reggeliim 1 Ft-ért, a másik forintból pont kitelt 2 gombóc fagyi suli után. De ha nassoltam, akkor 1 Ft volt pl. a Sport szelet, a krumpli cukor, 40 fillér egy Melba kocka, vagy egy kicsi kocka Boci csoki, szóval megvolt minden reggelre a matekozás, mit vegyünk Olgi unokahúgommal, akivel együtt jöttünk-mentünk az iskolába.

Kakaós csigát gyakran sütök, pont ugyanaz a finom foszlós, és kissé szaftos, ragacsos aljú, mint amit gyerekkorban vettünk a pékségben. a titka az, hogy mielőtt készre sülne, 5 perccel előtte meglocsolom őket 2 dl vaníliás cukros tejjel, majd 5-6 percre visszatolom a sütőbe.  Az alsó kép nem sima kakaós, hanem kakaós-diós csiguszok.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 21)

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 21)

Drága Hölgyeim ,
köszönöm szépen ezt a topikot ! Megint "kisgyerek" lettem emlékeimben , igaz némely dolog nekem csak fogalom , hiszen sokkal nem is találkoztam . Nekem csak szüleim szoktak gyerekkormban "altató dalt" énekelni , majd késöbb magam is ezt tettem gyermekemmel , hasonlóan az elalvásig mennö mesékkel .
Igaz mi csak a Körtér környékét tettük magunkévá , illetve a környezö tereket és természetesen a "feneketlen-tó" környékét is . Néha sportolás jele alatt igénybe vettük a valamikori BEAC focipályát is amely a Skálának kellett "helyet" adnia késöbb .
Igen , mi is hortuk a tintatartot az iskolába illetve a padokba volt a tintatartó melyett mindig a "pedellusunk" tölltött fel az iskolakezdés elött . Irni meg olyan vastag "Posta ironnal" kezdtünk a szüleink által összevart "újságpapir füzetekre" , majd elösször mártogatos tollaink voltak amely jó sok pacpat hagyott ügyetlen használat közben a füzetbe . A toll tisztitására ugyszintén a szülöknek kellett egy valamilyen "letörlött" késziteniük , mely több szövetdarabkák összevarrott halmaza volt .


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 21)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Szép napot minden Régimódinak, és csodás vakációt az ifiknek!
> 
> A szöveg már több változatban, több osztályban is felbukkant, eredetije egy olasz pedagógustól származik.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612703


*
Köszönöm, köszönjük! Ez egy nagyon okos és jó tanácsokkal megtűzdelt nyári feladat. Bizony, de jó is lenne, ha mind több gyerek így élhetne. A világ változott, s nem minden sarkában jól és a gyerekek is (többnyire) másokká váltak. Én még jól emlékszem, "süldő" kamaszkoromban 4-en voltunk barátosnők. Többször vihorásztunk, már nem is tudom, min, de majd kilyukadt az oldalunk. Egyszer Csepelre mentünk, az egyikünk nővéréhez, buszon. Annyira nevettünk, hogy az emberek szinte elkülönülve, bámultak minket. Mi meg ezen, még jobban vihorásztunk, voltunk olyan 13-14 évesek... Egy öregasszony, ma már azt mondanám, hogy korombeli, egyszer csak bele visított a busz utazó közönsége közül, hogy "biztosan be vannak rúgva!" - No akkor még jobban elpattant a húr, a busz kanyargott, mi dülöngéltünk, de nemcsak a kanyaroktól, de e mérhetetlen és tarthatatlan vihorászástól. Még, hogy mi berúgva?! Olyan nevetségesnek tartottuk, meg különben is jókedvünk volt, szép idő volt, nem volt gondunk, örültünk az Életnek. Csodásan éreztük magunkat. Az egyikünk a sok nevetéstől be is pisilt, no ettől aztán teljesen megkergültünk, le kellett szállnunk a buszról, mert nem bírtunk magunkkal.
A szép az, hogy a mai időkben is tartjuk a kapcsolatot. Valamelyik nap "konferencia-beszélgetésben" u.úgy vihorásztunk, ahogyan ezt a régi emléket valamelyikünk felemlegette. Máig nem tudjuk, mi volt olyan vidor, de jó volt emlékezni a gondtalan ifjúságunkra. Pedig nem volt semmi különlegesség, ami kísért volna minket. Nem voltak ékszereink, szerény körülmények között éltünk, de mindig volt ennivalónk és soha nem fáztunk, szerettek minket és az ünnepeinket is szerényen, de mindig megültük. A szeretet lebegett körülöttünk, s ez olyan, de olyan jó volt!
Most is boldogság fut végig rajtam, ha azokra az időkre emlékezem. Szerény, de csodás gyermekkorom volt, s iparkodtam a gyerekeimnek u.ezt biztosítani. Mi volt ami szép volt? A beszélgetések, a közös gesztenyesütések, a nyári borsótisztítás, s közben hallgattuk a régvolt történeteket a nagyanyáinktól. Mindegyikünk tudta, honnan jött, kik voltak a szülei, nagy-, déd-, ük- és szépszülei. Ők hogyan ismerkedtek meg, milyen volt az életútjuk, mi volt a sikerük és mi volt az, amit másképpen kellett volna tenniük. S, ez jellemző volt mindannyiunkra. Ma már? A gyerekek --többsége-- azt sem tudja, hogy a közvetlen szülők erről vagy arról mit gondolnak? De sokszor azt hallom, ha --idegen-- családnál vagyok látogatóban, "menj a szobádba, tévézz!" - S, akkor a szülők, szinte felsóhajtva, "no most végre egyedül vagyunk, beszélgethetünk". 
Ilyenkor elkerekedik a szemem és rákérdezek. "Miért csukjuk ki a gyereke(ke)t? Miért nem hallhatják ezt vagy azt? Hiszen nem titkokról beszélgetünk?"
- Áh, ezt Te már nem érted! A Te idődben más volt a divat! - hessentenek, intenek le. 
Ilyenkor elszomorodom, minket nem csuktak ki, mi hallhattuk a véleményeket, a történéseket, s ez adott erőt, sőt mankót az életünkhöz, életünkben. A mai gyerekeknek, de soknak ez nem adatik meg. A neten okosodnak és nem a családi legendáriumokból...
Így forgácsolódnak szét a családi kötelékek, a kapcsolatok.
S, ettől nem vagyok boldog.
Ezért is üdvözlök minden olyan dolgot, mely összébb "rántja" a köröket, a baráti köröket, a közösségeket, a családi és egyéb kapcsolatokat. Ezért is örömködöm ennek a topicnak! Remélem és bízom, többen felismerik, milyen sok szépség, érdekesség és öröm van, egy kis emlékezésben, a nosztalgiázásban. Köszönöm a lehetőséget!





*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 21)

"süldő" kamaszkoromban 4-en voltunk barátosnők. Többször vihorásztunk, már nem is tudom, min, de majd kilyukadt az oldalunk.

Óóó, de jó kis sztori!!! Nekem is eszembe jutott számtalan alkalom, amikor magunk sem tudtuk, miért nevetünk, de elszakadt a cérna, nem tudtuk abbahagyni, volt olyan eset, amikor órákig tartott a nevető roham.Már majdnem abbahagytuk, de egymásra néztük, és újból kibuggyant belőlünk, és aztán újra, meg újra. Nekem is tartós barátságaim vannak, de sajnos az élet szét szórt bennünket a szélrózsa minden irányába, viszont az internet remek dolog ebből a szempontból mindenképpen, mert sikerült ismét egymásra találnunk, azaz nem is jól írom, mert tudtunk egymásról, csak a kommunikáció volt nagyon ritkás. Mióta van skype, messenger, azóta újból bandázunk, csak virtuálisan. 

Nem értem, miért rekesztik ki a gyerekeket a beszélgetésekből. Érthető, hogy van olyan téma néha, ami nem gyermek fülének való, de azért a legtöbb összejövetelen olyasmik kerülnek szóba, amit jó, ha a gyermek is hallhat, így ismeri meg, ahogy írtad a szüleit, nagyszüleit, a múltjukat, és a jövőre vonatkozó elképzeléseiket dettó. Én sokszor ültem köztük, vagy félrehúzódva valami játékkal, esetleg bebújtam az asztal alá, és fél füllel hallgattam a beszédüket.  Sajnos sokat emlegették a háborút, az éhezéseket, bombázásokat, egyebet, de ez is az ő életük volt. Apukám mindig mondta, hogy egy életre megutálta akkor a kukoricakását, puliszkát. Ehhez képest huszonéve mentem át hozzájuk, és Apa bent kotyvasztott valamit a konyhában. Nevelőanyám mondja nevetve, hogy Apád puliszkát főz magának. Nem akartam hinni a szememnek.  Azt mondta, valahogy megkívánta pár évvel korábban, és néha főz magának. Meg kellett kóstolnunk, de valószínűleg a sokat emlegetett előítélet miatt, ami már bennünk volt, nem ízlett sem nekem, sem nevelőanyámnak. 

Nálunk nagyon összetartó volt Édesapám családja, együtt laktunk egymás szomszédságában, így sokat voltunk együtt. Télen, amikor korán sötétedett, sokszor jött össze a család valamelyikünk házában, mikor hol, és nagy beszélgetések voltak, és rengeteget énekeltünk is. Apukámnak bendzsója volt, Julika néném harmonikázott, és mi gyerekek is együtt énekeltünk a szülőkkel. Máskor előkerült a diavetítőm, és az egész család "filmezett".  Az első tévé is Julika nénémhez kötődik, ő akkoriban hegesztő volt a Csepel Műveknél, a férje meg katonatiszt, úgyhogy nekik volt a legjobb anyagi helyzetük, ők vettek először. Mondanom sem kell, hogy Táncdalfesztivált, meg Ki mit tud-ot, és egyéb érdekes műsort nála nézett az egész család, mindenki vitte magával a sámlit, kis széket, és körbeültük a tévét. Én egy filmre emlékszem, ami akkoriban nagyon tetszett, a Térden állva jövök hozzád.  Persze egy évre rá mi is megvettük a magunkét. Akkoriban még hétfőn nem volt adás, és emlékeim szerint ez hosszú évekig így volt az MTV-nél.

Mivel a szüleim elváltak, és aztán Apu újra nősült, hogy ne zavarjam az ifjú házasokat, nagymamám megkérdezte, nem aludnák-e nála éjszakánként. Naná, hogy boldogan mentem hozzá, és mivel unokahúgom szintén oda volt a Mamáért, kisírta, hogy ő is hagy aludjon velünk. Csodás időszak volt, este megmosakodtunk, pizsamát vettünk, és szaladtunk át hozzá. Minden este meséltettük a régi időkről, és ő szerencsére szívesen is mesélt nekünk. Tőle kaptuk meg a felvilágosítást is, mire abba a korba értünk, hogy "nagylányok" lettünk. Persze, csakis ebben a témában, szerelemről csak nagyon finoman volt szó, azt a részét később tudtuk meg egyéb forrásból, mert akkoriban a szülők is elég gátlásosak, szemérmesek voltak.

A fotón apai Nagymamám, és Nagypapám vannak a szőlőjükben. Sajnos nagypapa egy hónappal a születésem előtt meghalt, pedig nagyon várt, én lettem volna az első unokája.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 21)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> "süldő" kamaszkoromban 4-en voltunk barátosnők. Többször vihorásztunk, már nem is tudom, min, de majd kilyukadt az oldalunk.
> 
> Óóó, de jó kis sztori!!! Nekem is eszembe jutott számtalan alkalom, amikor magunk sem tudtuk, miért nevetünk, de elszakadt a cérna, nem tudtuk abbahagyni, volt olyan eset, amikor órákig tartott a nevető roham.Már majdnem abbahagytuk, de egymásra néztük, és újból kibuggyant belőlünk, és aztán újra, meg újra. Nekem is tartós barátságaim vannak, de sajnos az élet szét szórt bennünket a szélrózsa minden irányába, viszont az internet remek dolog ebből a szempontból mindenképpen, mert sikerült ismét egymásra találnunk, azaz nem is jól írom, mert tudtunk egymásról, csak a kommunikáció volt nagyon ritkás. Mióta van skype, messenger, azóta újból bandázunk, csak virtuálisan.
> 
> ...


*
Csodás, igazi nosztalgiás - emlékezés volt. Megköszönjük! Örülök, hogy a gyereknevelés - ezen részén - egy véleményen vagyunk. Mármint azon, hogy a gyerekeket manapság kirekesztik, mondják "menj a szobádba". Aztán amikor a szülők megöregszenek, a gyerekeik nem beszélnek hozzájuk. Valamit elmotyognak és rohannak dolgukra. Nem érdekli őket a szüleik gondolata, a problémák és semmi, még az sem, hogy mit láttak, mit mondott az X.Y. - Miért? - Teszik fel ilyenkor a (felesleges!) kérdést a szülők a gyerekeiknek. - Az én véleményem az, hogy azt kapják vissza a szülők, amit ők ágyaztak meg anno' - azzal, hogy elzavarták a gyerekeiket.
Hát igen... Néhányan jó volna, ha másként gondolkoznának.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 21)

*Egy kis vidorkodás!*
*Óh, a Vidám Park!*
*
Bezárták, de az utolsó napokban készült ez a videó. Jó látni ismét a régi játékokat, amelyeken gyerekként, esetleg szülőként ültünk. Jó látni a mosolyt az emberek arcán. Ki emlékszik arra a vendéglőre, ami ott volt a Vidám Park területén? Én még jól emlékszem, sőt a fából készült asztalaira, és összecsukhatós székeire is. De arra is, hogy milyen jó menüket lehetett ott fogyasztani. Igaz, ez már nagyon, de nagyon régen volt. A fiam még egészen kicsi volt...
No, akkor "hintázzunk" - utoljára:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 21)

Igen, igen, ez a valamikori "lencsi baba" én voltam... 



 A kép pedig emlékeztetett a gyerek koromra, amikor a "szekér-derékban" utaztunk és a világ fontos dolgait vitattuk meg falusi lánypajtásommal.
*


 
Tíz évesen, drága jó Nagyapámmal és az öcsémmel... a kispesti családi házunk teraszán. Csodálatos gyerekkorom volt! A házunkat körül ölelő telken 38 gyümölcsfa, s tele-tele a legfinomabb csemegékkel. Drága nagyszüleim az ország minden részéből hozták a facsemetéket. Ma már nem is látni ananász sárgabarackot, spanyol meggyet, no meg a többi gyümölcs: egres, málna, szilva, alma (többféle is), császár körte. Apropó, ki emlékszik arra az apró szegfű körtére? Tudjátok, aminek a csumáját is megettük, csak a szára maradt meg
? No meg a különféle paradicsomok? A Lucullus, az apró "gyöngy-paradicsom" - amit manapság coctail paradicsomnak hívnak. 
*
Milyen sokan nem is gondolják végig azt, hogy felelősek a gyerekeik - gyerekkoráért. Felnőttként, hogyan, miként emlékeznek majd a mai gyerekeik azokra a semmi nyarakra, melyekre kárhoztatják őket. A lakótelep környék csavargásokra, az üres órákra, melyeket elvesztegettek.
Nekem megadatott a rossz, borús, hideg időkben a múzeumokba való látogatás, a könyvtárak felfedezése, a téli séták a ropogós havon, no meg a pajtásaimmal a hóember építés, de sokszor télen, amikor bele szippantok a levegőbe, az orromba csap az a régi illat. Igen, igen, amit akkor, gyerekkoromban éreztem, amikor még fával, szénnel tüzeltek a családoknál.
Eszembe jutnak a régi iskolai kirándulások, de a fiamnak is biztosítottam az akkoriban oly divatos Vándortáborokat... Hát igen, jó volt és van is mire emlékezni, visszagondolni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 21)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *Egy kis vidorkodás!*
> *Óh, a Vidám Park!*
> *
> Bezárták, de az utolsó napokban készült ez a videó. Jó látni ismét a régi játékokat, amelyeken gyerekként, esetleg szülőként ültünk. Jó látni a mosolyt az emberek arcán. Ki emlékszik arra a vendéglőre, ami ott volt a Vidám Park területén? Én még jól emlékszem, sőt a fából készült asztalaira, és összecsukhatós székeire is. De arra is, hogy milyen jó menüket lehetett ott fogyasztani. Igaz, ez már nagyon, de nagyon régen volt. A fiam még egészen kicsi volt...
> No, akkor "hintázzunk" - utoljára:


Ez jó! Itt még a 70'es évek közepén dolgoztam is, elvarázsolt kastélyban, a hordónál, lagunában, a kis hullámvasúton. És sokszor ettünk az említett vendéglőben.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 21)

Beka Holt írta:


> Ez jó! Itt még a 70'es évek közepén dolgoztam is, elvarázsolt kastélyban, a hordónál, lagunában, a kis hullámvasúton. És sokszor ettünk az említett vendéglőben.


*
Jaj, de örömködöm, hogy sikerült "megpiszkálnom" azokat a régi emlékeidet. Nagymamám a Vidám Park elődjénél az Angol Parknál, volt főpénztáros. Ő szedte össze a pénzt a különböző hintáknál, játékoknál. Nagyapám pedig villamosmérnökként dolgozott a Parkban. Több újítása is volt, így a néhai szellemvasútnál a volt egy hatalmas pók, azt kreálta. De volt egy muszlin anyagú "háló", ami végig söpört az emberek fején... Később eü. okok miatt leszerelték. De az elvarázsolt kastélyban is több újítása volt. Abban a régiben, ami leégett. No meg a sikló?! Ki utazott a siklón? Tudjátok, egy hajó, amit lift vitt fel, majd nagy sebességgel lecsúszott a vízbe... Ki emlékszik az óriásra? A Mesecsónaknál? Az óriásnak - ahogyan aludt! - felemelkedett a mellkasa és kockás ingben volt. Ezek kitörölhetetlenül megmaradtak az emlékeimben.
No meg a Vidám Park büféiben kapható virslikre? Azoknak miért volt más az íze, mint a mostaniaknak? Sokkal, de sokkal finomabbak voltak. Vagy csak én éreztem finomabbnak? No meg a régi málna- és jaffa szörpökre?! De jó is, hogy van mire emlékeznünk.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 21)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1612787 Igen, igen, ez a valamikori "lencsi baba" én voltam...
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612786 A kép pedig emlékeztetett a gyerek koromra, amikor a "szekér-derékban" utaztunk és a világ fontos dolgait vitattuk meg falusi lánypajtásommal.
> *
> ...


Azt a szegfű körtét minden nyáron látom a piacon.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 22)

Olyan volt nekünk is a szölönkben és a házi kertben még egy szép ceglédi rózsa kajszink volt a batul alma és a felénk honos "Mariska" öszibarackal együtt amig kinem lettek vágva , de a szomszédunknál is csak a Kálmán körte élte át az urbanizációt . Sajnos hasonló sorsra juttnak a zöldségek-gyümölcsök mint a régi állatfajták is hiszen ezzek lassan mind kiszorulnak még a városokat körül vevö falvakból is mert esetleg a kakas kukkorékolása "zavarja" a kiköltözött "újgazdagokat" meg hát legyünk összinték kinek is van kedve manapság mindennap hajnalban felkellni és elösször az állatokkal gondoskodni ? Meg utoljára lefeküdni ? A commputer nemigényel ennyi törödést /nekem elég a két makkám is /


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Kedves Udvarfy, ranyosak a ciccek, csak a különböző színük miatt lehet kitalálni, hol kezdődik az egyik, és hol végződik a másik.  Én is macskás vagyok, nekem egy Grafit nevű szörnyetegem van.  A profil képemen levő gyönyörű fekete-fehér cicukámat Francimat el kellett altatni pár éve, mert hiába infúziók, és rengeteg napidíj az állatkórházban, nem tudták sajnos meggyógyítani. Egy darabig nem is volt macskám, de aztán a férjem meglepett ezzel a kis szürke gombóccal, aki aztán a férjem lieblingje lett, nem az enyém, mert egy ritka undok természetű, karmolós, verekedős macska. Azért én is szeretem ennek ellenére is, állatra nem tudok haragudni, csak éppen visszasírom az előző kedves, hízelgős cicusaimat.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

A 70-es években mi is rengeteget vidámparkoztunk a barátnőmmel, akkor csinálták a ciklont, ami nagy kedvencünk volt.  Gyerek korban meg mivel a szomszédjában lakott anyai nagymamám, rengeteget voltam szintén először a kicsi, majd később a nagyobbik Vidámparkban is. Az óriástól rettegtem, gondolom valamelyik mese kapcsán, úgyhogy oda csak kamaszkoromban merészkedtem be végül, ha jól rémlik, valami vizes barlangba lehetett bejutni. Elvarázsolt kastély is nagy kedvenc volt, csak a szoknyánkat kellett nagyon fogni, hogy lentről a fiúk ne lássanak be alá, mikor felfújatták a sűrített levegővel a kis kezelő fülkéből. No meg a hordó. Sokáig hátul mentünk ki, de aztán elkaptak bennünket a hordós fiúk, és erővel átvittek rajta, és aztán onnantól mindig ránk szálltak, nehogy kilógjunk hátul, míg meg nem tanultuk, hogy kell egyedül is keresztül menni.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Kedves Beka,
milyen kicsi a világ, lehet, hogy találkoztunk is párszor? Mi 75-76-77-ben jártunk oda sokat a barátnőmmel.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Igen, igen, ez a valamikori "lencsi baba" én voltam...

Micsoda hatalmas, tágra nyílt szemecskék!  
Ez a kis húsgombóc meg én voltam. Meg hozok még egy negyedikes fotót, ahol a járási versenyt megnyertük az iskolánkkal, a Szására, meg a Dunnyuskára (mi másra akkoriban? ) táncoltunk orosz népi táncokat.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Bezárták, de az utolsó napokban készült ez a videó. 

Nagyon érdekes volt megnézni a videót, nekem szinte minden újdonság volt, amit láttam, ezt a Vidámparkot én már nem ismertem, kivéve a jó öreg Hullámvasutat, meg az óriás kereket, meg egy-két dolgot. Sajnálom, hogy bezárták, szerintem a mai ifik is élvezték volna. Egy olyan hely volt, ahol a szülők és a gyerekek együtt tudtak kikapcsolódni, szórakozni, nevetni egy egész napon keresztül is. Ami valljuk be, a mai világban egyre ritkább, hogy együtt töltsön gyerek-felnőtt egész napokat. Igaz, nem kímélte a pénztárcát, na de néha kell egy kis luxusérzés.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

https://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapesti_Vidám_Park

Sok érdekesség található itt.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Szép napra ébredjetek a tengeren túl, és az itthoni Régimódiaknak pedig lassan kellemes délutánt kívánok! A hőmérséklet pillanatnyilag közel annyi mindkét országban.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Június 22)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kedves Beka,
> milyen kicsi a világ, lehet, hogy találkoztunk is párszor? Mi 75-76-77-ben jártunk oda sokat a barátnőmmel.


Elképzelhető, bár az elvarázsolt kastélyban mi a falak mögött ténykedtünk. 
Akik ott dolgoztak azok a látogatók számára láthatatlanok voltak. 
Apró érdekesség csupán, szinte mindent felügyelt a falak mögött az oda beosztott ember, a szoknyát fellibbentő levegőt egy pedállal működtettük, a dőlöngélő részeg szoba is csak akkor volt részeg ha a fal mögött gubbasztó emberke nem tévesztette össze a kallantyúkat, pedálokat, az össze vissza mozgó lépcsők is hasonlóképpen működtek.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 22)

Akik ott dolgoztak azok a látogatók számára láthatatlanok voltak.

Már ha éppen nem akartak udvarolni valamelyik csinos kislánynak. Merthogy akkor suttyomban kinyitották az ajtót.  Ott volt a kis helyiség valahol, ha jól emlékszem, azelőtt, ahol a levegőt fújták a szoknyák alá, a feljárat mellett odafent. Barátnőm nagyon tetszett az ott dolgozó fiúnak, így tudtuk meg mi is.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 22)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Azt a szegfű körtét minden nyáron látom a piacon.


*
De jó Neked! Évtizedek óta csak ácsingózom, de nem ettem már nagyon régen. Az az apró, sárga, amikorra beérik pirosasa a színe és mézédes... Hajjaj de nagyon szerettem és szeretem. Erre gondoltam


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 22)

udvarfy írta:


> Olyan volt nekünk is a szölönkben és a házi kertben még egy szép ceglédi rózsa kajszink volt a batul alma és a felénk honos "Mariska" öszibarackal együtt amig kinem lettek vágva , de a szomszédunknál is csak a Kálmán körte élte át az urbanizációt . Sajnos hasonló sorsra juttnak a zöldségek-gyümölcsök mint a régi állatfajták is hiszen ezzek lassan mind kiszorulnak még a városokat körül vevö falvakból is mert esetleg a kakas kukkorékolása "zavarja" a kiköltözött "újgazdagokat" meg hát legyünk összinték kinek is van kedve manapság mindennap hajnalban felkellni és elösször az állatokkal gondoskodni ? Meg utoljára lefeküdni ? A commputer nemigényel ennyi törödést /nekem elég a két makkám is /Csatolás megtekintése 1612797


*
Nekem a szomszédban tyúk, kakas, liba és kacsa is van. Nekem nagyon jó hallani még a kukorékolást is! Mindig is vágytam rá. Így fáradság nélkül élvezem az adást, mármint a baromfi udvarból hallatszó kotyogást, s egyéb zajokat, régi vágyam - teljesült.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 22)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Szép napra ébredjetek a tengeren túl, és az itthoni Régimódiaknak pedig lassan kellemes délutánt kívánok! A hőmérséklet pillanatnyilag közel annyi mindkét országban.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1612818


*
A mai fiatalok közül, biztosan kevesen vannak, akik tudják, hogy mit jelent a -- kaszni, a kredenc, a vizes pad, a sajtár, a tálas (arra rakták a szebb, mutatósabb tányérokat), no meg a hímzett falvédők... Jó volt látni.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 24)

Kellemes pihenős, kikapcsolódós, vidám vasárnapot minden kedves Régimódinak!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 24)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


"Jól figyelj ide, fiam... korlátokat nem szabok, mert annyi eszed már lehet, hogy nem mégy fejjel a falnak. Ha tehát bevered a fejed, a te dolgod, ha bajba kerülsz, magadnak kell kilábalnod, mert esetleg nem lesz melletted senki. Annyira vállalkozz, amennyit elbírsz, és nekem hiába nyivákolsz, ha elvágod a kezed, vagy elrontod a gyomrod. Ez mind a te magánügyed. Úgy vélem: csak így tanulsz meg a magad lábán járni, és pontosan rájössz majd, hogy mit lehet és mit szabad."
(Fekete István: Tüskevár)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 24)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Szép estét mindenkinek!
> 
> 
> "Jól figyelj ide, fiam... korlátokat nem szabok, mert annyi eszed már lehet, hogy nem mégy fejjel a falnak. Ha tehát bevered a fejed, a te dolgod, ha bajba kerülsz, magadnak kell kilábalnod, mert esetleg nem lesz melletted senki. Annyira vállalkozz, amennyit elbírsz, és nekem hiába nyivákolsz, ha elvágod a kezed, vagy elrontod a gyomrod. Ez mind a te magánügyed. Úgy vélem: csak így tanulsz meg a magad lábán járni, és pontosan rájössz majd, hogy mit lehet és mit szabad."
> ...


*
Igaz, szép, megtartandó, megfogandó szavak. Egy gondolat, mely több életen át is vezet(ne), ha jobban oda figyelnénk a jelentésére...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 25)

Szeretem a magányos utazásokat (...), mert ilyenkor emlékeim is velem utaznak, néha bent a kocsiban, de néha kint a mezők fölött, árnyékos erdőkben vagy a pocsolyák csillogásában, ahol egy-egy gólya tart őrséget olyan katonás tartásban, hogy csak az őrbódé hiányzik mellőle és a szuronyos puska a válláról.
Fekete István


Kellemes délutánt minden Régimódinak!


----------



## Melitta (2018 Június 25)




----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 25)

Melitta írta:


>


*
Jaj, de aranyos rajzok!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 25)

Ezekre az utca képekre még én is emlékszem... Igaz, van amelyik több, mint 60 éve volt, de emlékszem... Még nem felejtettem el...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 25)

Kedves RégiMódiak!
Figyuzzátok meg a női ruhákat! Mennyivel nőiesebbek voltak, mint a mai divat szerint. S, ki emlékszik, s ki hordott törpe sarkú körömcipőt? Nekem volt... s, hordtam is! 


Ami az utca forgalmát illeti, ma már ez az utcai táncikálás, véghez vihetetlen lenne...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 25)

Az "eredeti" Régimódiaknak is nagy kedvence Hilda!  Számtalan fotót tettünk fel róla a régi topikunkban. És persze nagy kedvencek Inge Löök öreg hölgyei is. 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 25)

ki hordott törpe sarkú körömcipőt? Nekem volt... s, hordtam is!

Én hordtam, és nagyon kedveltem is, mert szerintem csinos volt, de mégis kényelmes. Persze 15 centis sarkon is jártam ifi koromban, sőőőt, amíg kosztümös munkám volt egy logisztikai cégnél, ott megkövetelt volt a magas tűsarok. Ma már három lépést sem tudnék megtenni benne, elkényelmesedett a lábam. Most már ismét törpe tűsarkút hordok, ha szoknyáznom kell. 

Hagy kérdezzem meg, kinek mi volt a kedvenc tánca 20 éves kora táján?
Mi Georgi barátnőmmel beleszerelmesedtünk a charlestonba.  A keringő meg a szépségével, eleganciájával vonzott. Mivel sokat jártunk akkoriban egy sváb étterembe, ahol tánc is volt, rengeteget polkáztunk is. Nagyon tudnak a svábok mulatni, ó de sokszor hűlt ki az ebédünk, vagy vacsoránk, mert kiszedtek az asztaltól, és vittek, akár akartam, akár nem.  Twistelni szerettem még nagyon, viszont a legnépszerűbb tánccal a rockival valahogy mindig hadilábon álltam.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 26)

Üdvözlök minden Régimódit!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 26)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Az "eredeti" Régimódiaknak is nagy kedvence Hilda!  Számtalan fotót tettünk fel róla a régi topikunkban. És persze nagy kedvencek Inge Löök öreg hölgyei is.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613110


[/QUOTE]
*
Hjaj, de nagyon szeretem ezeket a hölgyeket?! Vidámak, aranyosak, kedvesek... Jókedvem lesz, ha rájuk nézek. Már kacérkodtam a gondolattal, hogy színes nyomtatón kinyomtatom ezeket a rajzokat, s néhányat fel is teszek a falra, a tornácra - örömködésre légyen ott is okom!



Vicusmamsi írta:


> Az "eredeti" Régimódiaknak is nagy kedvence Hilda!  Számtalan fotót tettünk fel róla a régi topikunkban. És persze nagy kedvencek Inge Löök öreg hölgyei is.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613110


[/QUOTE]
*
Az én kedvenceim is ezek a képek























































[URL='https://hu.pinterest.com/pin/457959855841557588/']




[/URL]


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 27)

Kellemes napot Régimódiak!

A Pest Duna-parti korzó szállodasora:Fórum ,Duna ,Intercontinental és a Vigadó téri hajóállomás 1988-ban. Budapest


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 27)

Nagyon szeretem az állatokat. Tavasszal alig várom, hogy a gólyák megérkezzenek. Remélem, nem sértek fórum szabályzatot, ha megosztom a kedvenc gólyakameráim, és széncinke odúm linkjét, de ha mégis, akkor kérlek *kedves Georgina,* hogy töröld a posztom.  

http://gemenczrt.hu/media/feketegolya-feszek/
http://kocser.hu/golyakamera
http://golya.mme.hu/golyakamera/dejtarstream/ itt a dejtári kép alatt lehetőség van rákattintani további fészkekre, mint Őrhalom, Rimóc. Sajnos a további két kameránál nincs jelenleg élet a fészekben.

https://madarles.hu/

Télen pedig egy kedvenc szarvasetetőt nézek, esténként hatalmas élet van, rengeteg szarvas jár oda: Valahol Oroszországban van, ha jól tudom. Sajnos ez nyáron nem működik: http://pontu.eenet.ee/player/siga.html


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 27)

*ANNA névnap és ANNA BÁL 2018. júliusában is - Balatonfüreden*
* - ez a videó már nagyon régen készült... Régen?! Attól függ, milyen oldalról nézzük... A mostani fiataloknak már ez a régen-nek számít...*


*Az őszi program, a szüret dicsérete

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 27)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kellemes napot Régimódiak!
> 
> A Pest Duna-parti korzó szállodasora:Fórum ,Duna ,Intercontinental és a Vigadó téri hajóállomás 1988-ban. Budapest
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613277


*
1966-ban a Vigadó téren lévő MÉLYÉPTERV -nél dolgoztam, az organizációs osztályon, Dr. Lásztity Vojiszláv vezetése alatt. A tervezők asztalai a csodálatos Duna látványát nyújtotta, nemcsak a biztos és jó munkahelyet. A hófehér köpenyes munkahelyemen a tervezők szó szerint mély "gyászba" estek, amikor megtudták, hogy "holmi" Intercontinental Hotel - elveszi majd a pazar kilátásukat... Nem láthatják munkaidőben ezek után sem a budai Várat, de a Dunát sem. Sőt a Vigadó téren sétálókat sem... Sőt a Duna Corso székein üldögélő turisták látványától is megfosztja majd őket az új, épülő szálloda.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 27)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> ki hordott törpe sarkú körömcipőt? Nekem volt... s, hordtam is!
> 
> Én hordtam, és nagyon kedveltem is, mert szerintem csinos volt, de mégis kényelmes. Persze 15 centis sarkon is jártam ifi koromban, sőőőt, amíg kosztümös munkám volt egy logisztikai cégnél, ott megkövetelt volt a magas tűsarok. Ma már három lépést sem tudnék megtenni benne, elkényelmesedett a lábam. Most már ismét törpe tűsarkút hordok, ha szoknyáznom kell.
> 
> ...


*
Emlékeid osztom, én is így éltem, ezeket táncoltam, ezt éreztem, ekkor voltam fiatal.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 27)

Az Anna bálos fodrászos részénél eszembe jutott a heti fodrászjárat, mikor Julika nénémék mentek csináltatni a gyűrűs kontyukat, ami aztán ki is tartott szinte teljesen a következő hét azonos napjáig. Érdekes, hogy Anyuról nincs ilyen kontyos emlékem, pedig mindig hosszú haja volt, de ő leengedve szerette viselni, vagy csak úgy feltűzve hajcsattal.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

Hjajj, de régen is volt... azért még élénken él az emlékezetemben. Még a mozdulat is, igaz, már nem nagyon, sőt egyáltalán nem forog(na) úgy a csípőm és a "virágcsaim" (a lábaim) sem engedelmeskednének, mint abban a régi időkben. De jó látni, hogy volt valamikor ez a tánc is, s ha nem is profin, de valamiképpen én is "űztem" a régi Danuvia, vagy Danubia Kulturházban?! Ott voltak nagyon jó bulik... anno' Jó vissza, vissza emlékeznem, mert megéltem.



Ez a szám is nagyon ismerős! Anno de sokszor hallottuk még a szalagos magnón... Figyeljétek a táncospár férfitagját, Ő aztán igazán a "rongylábú Joe"


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Az Anna bálos fodrászos részénél eszembe jutott a heti fodrászjárat, mikor Julika nénémék mentek csináltatni a gyűrűs kontyukat, ami aztán ki is tartott szinte teljesen a következő hét azonos napjáig. Érdekes, hogy Anyuról nincs ilyen kontyos emlékem, pedig mindig hosszú haja volt, de ő leengedve szerette viselni, vagy csak úgy feltűzve hajcsattal.


*
Irgalmatlanul be- ill. feltupírozták a hajunkat, majd szépen elsímítva gyűrűs formára fésülték. No majd adtak neki a hajlakkal, de annyit, hogy még egy viharzó orkán szél sem borította, fújta szép a frizuránkat. Lehet, hogy a kabátunkat a szél leszakította, de a hajunk az úgy állt, mintha bádogból lett volna. Emlékszel? Emlékeztek 
Amikor zuhanyoztam, nylon kendővel lekötöttem, vagy zuhany sapkát húztam a hajamra. Törölközés után olyan villás fésűvel megigazítottam és máris party képes voltam. Hajjjaj, azok a régi szép idők... 






*
No és itt a maximka frizura! Ezt a legjobban villával, én is beállítottam egy már nem használt nagyobb méretű étkezési villát, azzal "fésültem", igazítottam szépre. Erre emlékeztek?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nagyon szeretem az állatokat. Tavasszal alig várom, hogy a gólyák megérkezzenek. Remélem, nem sértek fórum szabályzatot, ha megosztom a kedvenc gólyakameráim, és széncinke odúm linkjét, de ha mégis, akkor kérlek *kedves Georgina,* hogy töröld a posztom.
> 
> http://gemenczrt.hu/media/feketegolya-feszek/
> http://kocser.hu/golyakamera
> ...


*
Drága Vicusmamsi! Eszembe nincs törölni, Te tedd meg azt, hogy *helyezd át az állatos topicokba. Ott van helye.* Itt emlékezünk a régi időkre, a fiatalságunkra, a régi hangulatokat próbáljuk összegereblyézni, amitől még jobb kedvünk legyen, mert kell a kapaszkodó. Kell az, mindnyájunknak. _*Az állatos topicokba pedig VAN HELYE a nagyon kedves videóknak. *_
*Kérlek, innen Te töröld és TEDD ÁT, jelenítsd meg az állatosokban.*
Semmiképpen nem szeretném, ha ez az emlékező topic elcsúszna állatos témában. Ugyanakkor az általad megküldött videóknak OTT VAN HELYE. Köszönném!




Barátsággal.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nagyon szeretem az állatokat. Tavasszal alig várom, hogy a gólyák megérkezzenek. Remélem, nem sértek fórum szabályzatot, ha megosztom a kedvenc gólyakameráim, és széncinke odúm linkjét, de ha mégis, akkor kérlek *kedves Georgina,* hogy töröld a posztom.
> 
> http://gemenczrt.hu/media/feketegolya-feszek/
> http://kocser.hu/golyakamera
> ...


Nagyon örülök, hogy feltetted ide. Azęrt minden topikban csak nem járhat az ember? Pláne meg ha egy témából több is van... Annyi fér bele, amennyit a topikgazda, topik elindįtõja megenged! Akkor most a festményeket is hurcoljuk át a művészetibe, a frizurákat meg a divat topikba?
Nekem tetszik a színes "hölgytársalgás."
Nincs annál unalmasabb, mint mikor csak egy témáról folyik únos- untalan a beszélgetés


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Nagyon örülök, hogy feltetted ide. Azęrt minden topikban csak nem járhat az ember? Pláne meg ha egy témából több is van... Annyi fér bele, amennyit a topikgazda, topik elindįtõja megenged! Akkor most a festményeket is hurcoljuk át a művészetibe, a frizurákat meg a divat topikba?
> Nekem tetszik a színes "hölgytársalgás."
> Nincs annál unalmasabb, mint mikor csak egy témáról folyik únos- untalan a beszélgetés


*
Rendben, csak félek, ne csússzon el a témánk - állatosba. Igazából Melitta kért meg arra, hogy vigyázzunk, ne keverjük a dolgokat, mert akkor soha nem lesz rend, csak egy nagy katyvasz. S, ebben el kell ismernem, igaza van. Köszönném.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Rendben, csak félek, ne csússzon el a témánk - állatosba. Igazából Melitta kért meg arra, hogy vigyázzunk, ne keverjük a dolgokat, mert akkor soha nem lesz rend, csak egy nagy katyvasz. S, ebben el kell ismernem, igaza van. Köszönném.


Megértettem!(ęs respektálom)
Viszont szeretném hinni, hogy időnkęnt belefér egy kis" portyázás".


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Köszönöm!
> A mérete igen kicsi:12x15 cm.


Bocsi, ez a képhez Bojánának!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Megértettem!(ęs respektálom)
> Viszont szeretném hinni, hogy időnkęnt belefér egy kis" portyázás".


*
Nem én töröltem, csak megkértem és kérem a tagokat, hogy Melitta elgondolását ne írják felül. Nem azért, mert Ő a főnök, nem. De igazat írt, mondott, amikor arra szorítja a tagságot és joggal, hogy minden témában van lehetőség megjelentetni olyat, ami csak oda való. Ha nem vesszük ezt figyelembe, akkor gondold át, milyen katyvasz lenne, semmit, de semmit nem találnánk ott, ahol helye lenne. Ezt Ő nagyon határozottan és átgondoltan megvalósította, szeretettel, barátságból kérem, tartsuk be erre vonatkozó utalásait. Mert igaza van.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Bocsi, ez a képhez Bojánának!


*
Nekem is van egészen pici képem. Még drága nagyanyám hímezte, selyem fonallal. Őrzöm, nagyon szeretem. Legfőképpen az az értéke, hogy nagyanyám kezének munkája.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Nem én töröltem, csak megkértem és kérem a tagokat, hogy Melitta elgondolását ne írják felül. Nem azért, mert Ő a főnök, nem. De igazat írt, mondott, amikor arra szorítja a tagságot és joggal, hogy minden témában van lehetőség megjelentetni olyat, ami csak oda való. Ha nem vesszük ezt figyelembe, akkor gondold át, milyen katyvasz lenne, semmit, de semmit nem találnánk ott, ahol helye lenne. Ezt Ő nagyon határozottan és átgondoltan megvalósította, szeretettel, barátságból kérem, tartsuk be erre vonatkozó utalásait. Mert igaza van.


Nem vettem észre, hogy Melitta időnkênt ne nézne félre, S azt is gondolom, van itt mindenki annyira intelligens, hogy nem fog tartósan másról" beszélni"


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Nekem is van egészen pici képem. Még drága nagyanyám hímezte, selyem fonallal. Őrzöm, nagyon szeretem. Legfőképpen az az értéke, hogy nagyanyám kezének munkája.


Na, most jõl lebuktam...
Történet eleje: vettem a ręgiségpiacon egy kępet számomra ismeretlen hölgyről.
Mivel már nem tudom, hogy mit szabad itt és mit nem, elküldtem privát Bojanának. 
Ő válaszolt nekem. Aztán az erre menő válaszom meg nyilvánosan írtam. Mint macska a gombolyagba...


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 28)

Hun , van az a skapec a rongylábtól ???
A "rongyláb " az kérlek máshol kezdödik ! már bocsánat ezt a Nils-t itt a mi öregjeink is némely tutti , hogy kenterbe veri !!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 28)

udvarfy írta:


> Hun , van az a skapec a rongylábtól ???
> A "rongyláb " az kérlek máshol kezdödik ! már bocsánat ezt a Nils-t itt a mi öregjeink is némely tutti , hogy kenterbe veri !!


Ha küldök egy videót (privátban)amin idős fêrfi fiatal hölggyel tangózik megnézed?


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Na, most jõl lebuktam...
> Történet eleje: vettem a ręgiségpiacon egy kępet számomra ismeretlen hölgyről.
> Mivel már nem tudom, hogy mit szabad itt és mit nem, elküldtem privát Bojanának.
> Ő válaszolt nekem. Aztán az erre menő válaszom meg nyilvánosan írtam. Mint macska a gombolyagba...


*
Semmi gond!  Én pedig a képet JÓ HELYRE "pakoltam", hogy mások is lássák, mert valóban csodaszép!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Ha küldök egy videót (privátban)amin idős fêrfi fiatal hölggyel tangózik megnézed?


*
Mindenki megnézi! A rongylábat pedig úgy értettem, mintha a férfinek nem is volna csont a lábában...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

Behoztam egy nagyon kedves fotót. Itt a modell a régi divatot hozta vissza a pici kalappal és a pöttyös ruhájával. Ugye milyen aranyos?!




*
Ruhák a régmúltból:




*



*
Állítólag az idén is nagy divatja lesz, szerintem kedves színfolt egy pöttyöske...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 28)

Ki emlékszik a régvolt OpArt divatra? Nekem nem volt ilyen ruhám, de volt idő, amikor nagyon sok hasonló jött velünk szemben a budapesti utcákon... No meg persze, más városokban is. Csak éppen abban az időben én Budapesten éltem.




*




*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 28)

Óóóó, a twist, hogy is felejthettem el a felsorolásból! 3-4 évesen mát táncoltam, nagyon szerettem!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 28)

Nagyon örülök, hogy feltetted ide. Azęrt minden topikban csak nem járhat az ember? Pláne meg ha egy témából több is van... Annyi fér bele, amennyit a topikgazda, topik elindįtõja megenged! Akkor most a festményeket is hurcoljuk át a művészetibe, a frizurákat meg a divat topikba?
Nekem tetszik a színes "hölgytársalgás."
Nincs annál unalmasabb, mint mikor csak egy témáról folyik únos- untalan a beszélgetés

Drága Dobozka, köszönöm!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 28)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Drága Vicusmamsi! Eszembe nincs törölni, Te tedd meg azt, hogy *helyezd át az állatos topicokba. Ott van helye.* Itt emlékezünk a régi időkre, a fiatalságunkra, a régi hangulatokat próbáljuk összegereblyézni, amitől még jobb kedvünk legyen, mert kell a kapaszkodó. Kell az, mindnyájunknak. _*Az állatos topicokba pedig VAN HELYE a nagyon kedves videóknak. *_
> *Kérlek, innen Te töröld és TEDD ÁT, jelenítsd meg az állatosokban.*
> Semmiképpen nem szeretném, ha ez az emlékező topic elcsúszna állatos témában. Ugyanakkor az általad megküldött videóknak OTT VAN HELYE. Köszönném!
> ...



*Kedves Gerorgina és Melitta!*
Mikor megnyitottam a topikot, nem voltam elég alapos abban, hogy mit szerettem volna tematikának. Mi eredetileg nem egy nosztalgia csoport voltunk, hanem egy baráti csevegős társaság, ahogy Dobozka is írta, minden téma volt köztünk: a család, unokák, munkahely, konyha, kikapcsolódás, könyvek, színház, szóval mindent, de mindent megbeszéltünk, mint ahogy Ti is leültök a barátnőitekkel egy kellemes beszélgetésre, mindenféle téma szóba kerül gondolom nálatok is. Barátnőknek is nevezhetném magunkat, még ha csak virtuális barátságról van is szó, hiszen olyan dolgokat megosztottunk egymással, amit csakis barátokkal oszt meg az ember. Egyébként idővel kialakult a privát ismeretség is köztünk.  Egyetlen tabu téma volt, méghozzá a politika, no meg a reklám, és az üzlet. Régimódiaknak azért neveztük el magunkat, mert szeretjük a régimódi erkölcsöket, a régimódi divatot, a békebeli családi kapcsolatokat, a múltunkat, fiatalságunkat.

Mivel az ismert okok miatt a többi régimódi nem csatlakozott be utánam, csak legfeljebb olvasnak néha minket, és nektek meg kedvetek támadt emlékezni, nem szóltam, hogy nem ez a témakörünk eredendően. Merthogy ez is egy kedves dolog.  Egy hátrányát látom, ha nem nyitunk minden témában egymás felé, akkor egyrészt nem tud új barátság kialakulni, de ami fő hátránya, hogy idővel elül a topik. Mert előbb-utóbb kifogyunk az emlékekből, és itt lesz egy magára hagyott hely. Gondoljátok el, az Origón kb. 15 évet élt, (Bejcsa53 tudná megmondani pontosan, mert ő nyitotta meg annak idején az első Régimódit) majd vagy 5 évet voltunk a Nethírlapnál. És minden nap azzal keltünk mindannyian, hogy bele olvastunk, hogy mit írtak a többiek, és ha reggel nem értünk rá, de estére mi is írtunk. Szóval egy nagyon impulzív, nagyon ragaszkodó kis csoport voltunk, és vagyunk.

Ezért tisztelettel kérlek benneteket, hogy engedjétek meg, hogy ne legyen ez kis topik egyetlen témába bezárva, skatulyázva, hagyjátok meg a jóízű csevegős, barátkozós nyitott mivoltát, amiben most még, amíg ismerkedünk, sokat emlékezünk, de ahol a jelenlegi minden napjainkat is megoszthatjuk egymással!

Köszönettel: Vicusmamsi


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> *Kedves Gerorgina és Melitta!*
> Mikor megnyitottam a topikot, nem voltam elég alapos abban, hogy mit szerettem volna tematikának. Mi eredetileg nem egy nosztalgia csoport voltunk, hanem egy baráti csevegős társaság, ahogy Dobozka is írta, minden téma volt köztünk: a család, unokák, munkahely, konyha, kikapcsolódás, könyvek, színház, szóval mindent, de mindent megbeszéltünk, mint ahogy Ti is leültök a barátnőitekkel egy kellemes beszélgetésre, mindenféle téma szóba kerül gondolom nálatok is. Barátnőknek is nevezhetném magunkat, még ha csak virtuális barátságról van is szó, hiszen olyan dolgokat megosztottunk egymással, amit csakis barátokkal oszt meg az ember. Egyébként idővel kialakult a privát ismeretség is köztünk.  Egyetlen tabu téma volt, méghozzá a politika, no meg a reklám, és az üzlet. Régimódiaknak azért neveztük el magunkat, mert szeretjük a régimódi erkölcsöket, a régimódi divatot, a békebeli családi kapcsolatokat, a múltunkat, fiatalságunkat.
> 
> Mivel az ismert okok miatt a többi régimódi nem csatlakozott be utánam, csak legfeljebb olvasnak néha minket, és nektek meg kedvetek támadt emlékezni, nem szóltam, hogy nem ez a témakörünk eredendően. Merthogy ez is egy kedves dolog.  Egy hátrányát látom, ha nem nyitunk minden témában egymás felé, akkor egyrészt nem tud új barátság kialakulni, de ami fő hátránya, hogy idővel elül a topik. Mert előbb-utóbb kifogyunk az emlékekből, és itt lesz egy magára hagyott hely. Gondoljátok el, az Origón kb. 15 évet élt, (Bejcsa53 tudná megmondani pontosan, mert ő nyitotta meg annak idején az első Régimódit) majd vagy 5 évet voltunk a Nethírlapnál. És minden nap azzal keltünk mindannyian, hogy bele olvastunk, hogy mit írtak a többiek, és ha reggel nem értünk rá, de estére mi is írtunk. Szóval egy nagyon impulzív, nagyon ragaszkodó kis csoport voltunk, és vagyunk.
> ...


*
Kedves Vicusmamsi!
Megértettem. Akkor itt mindenről írhatunk és olvashatunk, ezek szerint nem kell félnünk attól, hogy elmegy a topic témája ebbe vagy abba az irányba, mert idővel majd csak, vissza is kanyarodik.
Tiszteletben tartom kérésed, Melitta sem gördít akadályt. _Ha gördítene, már megtette volna._ Így akkor ez maradjon meg ilyen színesnek, barátkozósnak, emlékezősnek és határok nélkülinek. Csevegős - teázós, kávézós - emléket felidéző, újdonság, érdekesség meg- és kibeszélő helyének.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

Most olvastam, hogy 152 évvel ezelőtt Edson P.Clark szabadalmaztatta a tinta ceruzát. Élénken emlékszem arra, amikor a fűszer üzletben, még a régi boltos bácsi, ilyen ceruzával írta össze a "slejfnin" - a cédulán - a megvásárolt dolgok árait. Sőt felidézhető emlékeim között az is szerepel, amikor egy asztalos, vagy bármilyen szaki bácsi még meg is nyálazta a ceruzának a végét, úgy írta alá a számláját, ezzel a ceruzával. A mai gyerekeknek fogalmuk nincs, hogy valaha volt ilyen ceruza is... 
Elgondolkoztam, a 152 évből - kivontam azt a 68. évet - amit eddig megéltem, hááát... telik az idő, múlik az idő...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Tiszteletben tartom kérésed, Melitta sem gördít akadályt. _Ha gördítene, már megtette volna._ Így akkor ez maradjon meg ilyen színesnek, barátkozósnak, emlékezősnek és határok nélkülinek. Csevegős - teázós, kávézós - emléket felidéző, újdonság, érdekesség meg- és kibeszélő helyének.


_*Nagyon köszönöm mindkettőtöknek!*_

_*

 *_


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 29)

Köszönöm Melitta, Bojanának, Vicuska!
Végre egy hely, ahol beszęlgethetünk jelenről, jövőről a múltunk emlékképeivel.
Köszönöm a lehetőséget S az új barátságokat!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 29)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Tiszteletben tartom kérésed, Melitta sem gördít akadályt. _Ha gördítene, már megtette volna._ Így akkor ez maradjon meg ilyen színesnek, barátkozósnak, emlékezősnek és határok nélkülinek. Csevegős - teázós, kávézós - emléket felidéző, újdonság, érdekesség meg- és kibeszélő helyének.
> 
> 
> _*Nagyon köszönöm mindkettőtöknek!*_
> ...


Képzeld, láttam a youtube- ön hogyan készült a fenti kompozició


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Most olvastam, hogy 152 évvel ezelőtt Edson P.Clark szabadalmaztatta a tinta ceruzát. Élénken emlékszem arra, amikor a fűszer üzletben, még a régi boltos bácsi, ilyen ceruzával írta össze a "slejfnin" - a cédulán - a megvásárolt dolgok árait. Sőt felidézhető emlékeim között az is szerepel, amikor egy asztalos, vagy bármilyen szaki bácsi még meg is nyálazta a ceruzának a végét, úgy írta alá a számláját, ezzel a ceruzával. A mai gyerekeknek fogalmuk nincs, hogy valaha volt ilyen ceruza is... 
Elgondolkoztam, a 152 évből - kivontam azt a 68. évet - amit eddig megéltem, hááát... telik az idő, múlik az idő...


Megint egy remek emléket hoztál *Georgina.* Édesapám asztalos mester, és valóban két ceruzát használt, egyik az ismert ács ceruza, a másik a tinta ceruza. Ez utóbbi gyakorlatilag majdnem olyan maradandó volt, mint a tinta, feltéve, hogy nem ázott el a papír, amire írtak vele zsírtól, vagy víztől. Ha jól emlékszem, nálunk a hentesek használták még a húsboltban.

Nagyon sajnáltam, hogy nő létemre nem tudtam Apu mesterségét folytatni, mert oda vagyok a fa illatáért, egész gyermek koromat ebben az illatban töltöttem el. Mikor még nem volt pénzünk, hogy műhelyt építsen magának Édesapám, akkor a kisebbik szobába tette be a gyalupadot, és ott dolgozott. Szerettem a forgáccsal játszani, de az enyv szagát nem szerettem, akkoriban még nem voltak ilyen remek faragasztók, mint manapság, de a csavarozás sem volt elterjedt az asztalosoknál. Inkább csapot használtak, meg enyvet az összeillesztéseknél.

Most ott áll kihasználatlanul a nagy berendezett műhely, mert Apukám már nemcsak a 84 éve miatt nem nagyon dolgozgat benne, hanem a betegségei miatt sem. Sajnos sem öcsém, sem a férjem, sem a húgom férje nem érdeklődött ezután a szép szakma iránt, pedig egy ügyes mesternek remek megélhetést biztosít.

Még ez a fajta gyalupadja van Apukámnak, kb. 60 éves lesz lassan.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Képzeld, láttam a youtube- ön hogyan készült a fenti kompozició.

Tudom *Dobozka*, annak idején mikor megtetszett, utána néztem én is, még nem tettem le róla, hogy csinálok magamnak valami hasonlót. Igazából a tojásos a kedvencem.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Ha már kreatívkodás. Én is próbálkozok időnként ezzel-azzal, bár nem sok kézügyességem van sajna. Ezt a kosarat Nevelőanyámnak csináltam ajándékba. Az alapja egy 5 literes műanyag kanna, erre ragasztópisztollyal rögzítettem a kavicsokat, majd fagyálló fúgázóval kentem ki. A gobelint direkt nem kereteztem, az Édesapámra várt, ha már egyszer asztalos.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Emlékeztek még ezekre a díszdobozokra? Ez az apai Nagymamámé volt, ő zsebkendőket tartott benne. Sokáig ez volt a varródobozom, most már csak óvom, nem használom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Tiszteletben tartom kérésed, Melitta sem gördít akadályt. _Ha gördítene, már megtette volna._ Így akkor ez maradjon meg ilyen színesnek, barátkozósnak, emlékezősnek és határok nélkülinek. Csevegős - teázós, kávézós - emléket felidéző, újdonság, érdekesség meg- és kibeszélő helyének.
> 
> 
> _*Nagyon köszönöm mindkettőtöknek!*_
> ...


*
Ez a Te topicod, hiszen Te nyitottad, Kedves!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Köszönöm Melitta, Bojanának, Vicuska!
> Végre egy hely, ahol beszęlgethetünk jelenről, jövőről a múltunk emlékképeivel.
> Köszönöm a lehetőséget S az új barátságokat!


*
Köszöntelek sorainkban!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 29)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Emlékeztek még ezekre a díszdobozokra? Ez az apai Nagymamámé volt, ő zsebkendőket tartott benne. Sokáig ez volt a varródobozom, most már csak óvom, nem használom.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613553


Jajj, ez nagyon tetszik nekem is, gyönyörű!


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 29)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Emlékeztek még ezekre a díszdobozokra? Ez az apai Nagymamámé volt, ő zsebkendőket tartott benne. Sokáig ez volt a varródobozom, most már csak óvom, nem használom.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613553


Vicusmamsi , nemtudom emlékszel e rá , de valamikor a szines képeslapokból varrtunk magunk is "hasonló" dobozkákat .


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 29)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamsi , nemtudom emlékszel e rá , de valamikor a szines képeslapokból varrtunk magunk is "hasonló" dobozkákat .


El is felejtettem, tényleg!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamsi , nemtudom emlékszel e rá , de valamikor a szines képeslapokból varrtunk magunk is "hasonló" dobozkákat .



*Kedves Udvarfy,* valami rémlik, én ugyan nem varrtam, de mintha láttam volna. Azt hiszem, pelenka öltéssel szegték körbe a képeslapokat, és tán azzal is varrták össze?


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Ez a Te topicod, hiszen Te nyitottad, Kedves!

Köszönöm. 
Nézd csak *Georgina*, mit találtam? És ott a törpe tűsarok is. 

Margitsziget , Nagyszálló - 1960. július 21. A Csepeli Motorkerékpárgyár Danuvia motorkerékpár reklámja



 

Édesapám első motorja egy Csepel volt, ( a második egy Danuvia, és a harmadik meg egy 250-es MZ, ami alighogy megjelent, Apám már meg is vette, akkoriban hihetetlenül népszerű volt). Szóval alig várta, hogy a lábam elérje a pedált, mert az volt a szabály, emlékszem, a Csepelnek a hátsó ülése sokkal magasabban volt, mint az első, igaz, csak a cipőm orrával értem el, de már ültetett is maga mögé, és onnantól rengeteget motoroztunk. Apai rokonságom akkor még Szolnok, Martfű körzetében volt, és nyaranta mindig motorral mentünk kettesben meglátogatni Dédi mamát, meg Apu nagynénjeit, nagybátyjait. Oda voltam a motorozásért. Első élményem éppen Martfűn volt, amikor kipróbálhattam egyedül egy Komár kismotort, akkor lehettem kb. 8 éves. Ma már a labilis hipertóniámmal, az örökös szédüléssel nem merek felülni motorra, de a sóvárgás azért bennem van még mindig.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Jajj, ez nagyon tetszik nekem is, gyönyörű!


*
Persze, hogy emlékezem! Láttam olyat is, hogy fényes, rózsás képeslapokból VARRTÁK pelenka öltésekkel - a dobozt készre. Volt aki abban tartotta a kapott képeslapjait, van aki a kedves emlékeit....bármit. Ma már ilyet nem látni. Pedig én is emlékszem rá. Igen, igen, ezek a régmúlt idők...
Ezért is sokszor azon csodálkozom, ha egy idősebb férfi egy fiatal nővel bútorozik össze. Nincsenek közös emlékeik. Nekünk vannak, még akkor is, ha személyesen nem ismerjük egymást. Ugye milyen jó?


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

Odakint éjszaka van már: hallgatnak a fák, elült a szél a sötétség dús párnáján, elpihentek a száraz levelek; halkan becsukta öreg naptárját az emlékezet is, és csak az idő ballag a végtelenség néma országútján.
Fekete István

*További szép estét, és jó éjszakát kedves Régimódiak!*


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 29)

Igen valamikor hasonlóan morzsoltuk a kukoricát , a csumájával meg tüzzelve let a héjját meg mindenféle szakajtok , lábtörlöknek vagy éppen bevásárló szatyroknak lett felhasználva , az elsö ledörzsölt csutka segitsével dörzsöltük majd a többit a férfiaknak meg egy direkt erre készitett vaslemez volt a kezükön , hasonlóan mint egy boxer .


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 29)

udvarfy írta:


> Igen valamikor hasonlóan morzsoltuk a kukoricát , a csumájával meg tüzzelve let a héjját meg mindenféle szakajtok , lábtörlöknek vagy éppen bevásárló szatyroknak lett felhasználva , az elsö ledörzsölt csutka segitsével dörzsöltük majd a többit a férfiaknak meg egy direkt erre készitett vaslemez volt a kezükön , hasonlóan mint egy boxer .


Gyerekként nyaraltam anyai nagynénémnél Dunaremetén. Ők gazdálkodtak, és náluk nekem is ki kellett próbálnom a kukorica morzsolást is, pontosan, ahogy írod, úgy csináltuk. Én elkunyiztam azt a fém kézre valót, de kicsi volt a kezem hozzá.  De ha jól emlékszem, volt egy olyan pad is, aminek a végén volt felszerelve egy vaslemez szerű, és azon is lehetet dörzsölni a szemeket egy alatta levő kosárba. Utána egy nagy vasdarálón darálták le a csirkéknek, akik még nem bírtak el a szemes takarmánnyal.



 

Arról a fajta morzsolópadról nem találtam fotót, de találtam egy másikat, ami nekem újdonság, mert ilyent nem láttam még.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 29)

udvarfy írta:


> Igen valamikor hasonlóan morzsoltuk a kukoricát , a csumájával meg tüzzelve let a héjját meg mindenféle szakajtok , lábtörlöknek vagy éppen bevásárló szatyroknak lett felhasználva , az elsö ledörzsölt csutka segitsével dörzsöltük majd a többit a férfiaknak meg egy direkt erre készitett vaslemez volt a kezükön , hasonlóan mint egy boxer .


*
Dédikémnek volt olyan morzsolója. De olyan gépe is volt, mint a daráló. Berakták a csöveket és a morzsoló lemorzsolta a cső pedig alul kiesett. No meg a dédim csinált nekem és az unoka húgomnak babát - kukorica csutkából. Még haja is volt! Felöltöztette, dobozra madzagot kötött, azt húztuk, abba tettük a "babát". Volt nekünk rendes babánk is, de ez sokkal jobban tetszett, mert más volt, mint a többi.
Milyen érdekesek is a gyerekek? Mármint mi is? Ami kész baba, az nem volt olyan érdekes, mint az, amihez fantázia kellett, hogy BABÁNAK lássuk.





*




*


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 30)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Persze, hogy emlékezem! Láttam olyat is, hogy fényes, rózsás képeslapokból VARRTÁK pelenka öltésekkel - a dobozt készre. Volt aki abban tartotta a kapott képeslapjait, van aki a kedves emlékeit....bármit. Ma már ilyet nem látni. Pedig én is emlékszem rá. Igen, igen, ezek a régmúlt idők...
> Ezért is sokszor azon csodálkozom, ha egy idősebb férfi egy fiatal nővel bútorozik össze. Nincsenek közös emlékeik. Nekünk vannak, még akkor is, ha személyesen nem ismerjük egymást. Ugye milyen jó?


Bojánkám, ne viccelj már! Szerinted egy idős férfi azért bútorozik össze egy fiatal nővel, hogy a dobozokrõl beszéljen...vagy a múltról?
Jahhh, közös emléket meg majd " csinálnak"!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 30)

Wass Albert: Nagyapám tanítása

"- Idefigyelj, mondta komoran -, ha egyszer megígérted valakinek, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszel, és nem vagy ott időben, csak két mentséged lehet: meghaltál, vagy olyan beteg vagy, hogy mozdulni se tudsz!
Hogy nem haltál meg, azt látom. Nos, mi a betegség, hadd hívjam a doktort?!
Elmondtam neki szorongva ott a sötétben, hogy mi történt. Nagyapám szó nélkül végighallgatott. Mikor aztán kifogytam a szóból, megszólalt. Súlyos, lassú beszéddel.
- Idefigyelj, mondta. Vannak emberek ezen a földön, akik úgy dobálják ide-oda a szavakat, meg az ígéreteket, hogy azoknak semmi értékük nincsen többé. Mi, Wassok nem ezek közé tartozunk. Ha mi mondunk valamit, az áll, mint a sziklakő. 
Ha mi a szavunkat adjuk, azt tartjuk is, ha belepusztulunk
is! Érted?
- Értem, hebegtem megrendülve.
- Dehogyis érted, csapott le reám a szava -, de elmagyarázom úgy, hogy megértsed. 
Látod itt a mellényem zsebében az aranyórát? Nagyapámtól kaptam, amikor leérettségiztem. Amikor leérettségizel, a tied lesz. Ez az óra számomra minden csecsebecsénél értékesebb. De ellophatod. Visszaadhatod, vagy megtérítheted az árát. Ellophatod valakinek a lovát, a tehenét, ökrét, vadászpuskáját. Mindenét ellophatod és visszaadhatod megint, vagy megtérítheted az árát. 
Csak egy valamit, ha ellopsz valakitől, nem térítheted meg soha. S ez az idő! Ha valakinek az idejét lopod, azt úgy megloptad, hogy soha jóvá nem teheted. A várakozásban eltelt időt semmi hatalom a földön nem hozhatja vissza. Nincs, eltelt, vége. Örökre elveszett, és te voltál az, aki a jóvátehetetlen veszteséget okoztad. Érted?
Értettem. Úgy megértettem, hogy attól a naptól kezdve, ha valakinek szavamat adom, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszek, akkor már ott vagyok öt perccel azelőtt, még ha vénasszonyok esnek is az égből, ahogy drága jó nagyapám szokta volt mondani. Erre neveltem gyermekeimet és unokáimat is. Nem azért, mert késni neveletlenség, hanem mert több annál. Aki öt percet késik, az öt percet ellop valakinek az életéből, amit nem tehet jóvá soha.
- A megbízható embert még ellensége is tiszteli, mondta volt nagyapám -,
mert a megbízható ember a társadalom sziklaköve, amire országot lehet
építeni. A többi szemét, amit elfú a szél..."



 
_*
Szép napot minden kedves Régimódinak, és kellemes, pihenős, családos hétvégét!*_


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 30)

Vicusmamasi ,
aztgondolom ehhez kommentár nem illendö lenne , de


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Június 30)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamasi ,
> aztgondolom ehhez kommentár nem illendö lenne , de



Kedves Udvarfy, engem nem Nagyapám tanított rá, hanem az Apám, de nehezen viselem a pontatlanságot. Mindig ott voltam inkább 5-10 perccel előbb, mint később. Természetesen, ha korábban érkeztem, akkor sem zavartam meg a partneremet, hanem kivártam a megbeszélt időt. Utolsó munkahelyemen 7 évig bosszankodtam, hogy a váltótársam rendre később váltott le, és én dolgoztam tulajdonképpen volt, hogy egy, másfél órával többeket is sokszor az ő munkaidejében. Nem hatotta meg sem szép, sem haragos kitörés, ő csak késett, és késett. Egyébként egy nagyon kedves kis nő volt, csak ne lett volna a munkatársam.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 30)

, valahol inkább nekem itt kezdödik a mi korunkban a rongyláb 
Kedves Vicusmamsi ,
most erre mit válaszolják ? Azt hogy sajnos nekem igazándiból nem volt nagypapám ? Vagy azt , hogy amit ilyen szempontból tanultam azt vagy szüleimtöl vagy más "férfi" rokonaimtól tanultam mert ök még olyan idöben nöttek fel, amikor az adott szónak ereje volt ! Amikor egy kassai vagy bukovinai "handlé" Budapest bármely nagykereskedőjénél pénz nélkül, kapott árut csak a nevére való hivatkozással, és minden bank szó nélkül fizette azt, mert ez akkoriba szokás volt ! Elég volt csak a név ! Hasonlóan mint a pontosság, én azt tanultam , hogy fiam a vonat nem vár rád ! 
De olvastam olyant is , hogy a völegény 10 percnyi késés miatt felbontotta az eljegyzést !


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 30)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Bojánkám, ne viccelj már! Szerinted egy idős férfi azért bútorozik össze egy fiatal nővel, hogy a dobozokrõl beszéljen...vagy a múltról?
> Jahhh, közös emléket meg majd " csinálnak"!


*
Egy idős férfi ott követi el a hibát, hogy a fiatal nővel elsőnek a lepedőt gyűrik össze. Rendben.
De ez nem mehet a végtelenségig.
Egy maga korabeli hölggyel csak közös témában, közös érdeklődési körben jobban telik az idő, hidd el nekem. Itt van az, amikor az idősebb férfi, legszívesebben már vissza csoszogna a régi párjához, de önmaga előtt is szégyenli a felsülését.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Június 30)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Wass Albert: Nagyapám tanítása
> 
> "- Idefigyelj, mondta komoran -, ha egyszer megígérted valakinek, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszel, és nem vagy ott időben, csak két mentséged lehet: meghaltál, vagy olyan beteg vagy, hogy mozdulni se tudsz!
> Hogy nem haltál meg, azt látom. Nos, mi a betegség, hadd hívjam a doktort?!
> ...


*
Az én drága nagyszüleim is erre tanítottak. Eddigi egész életemben iparkodtam ehhez tartani magam.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 30)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Egy idős férfi ott követi el a hibát, hogy a fiatal nővel elsőnek a lepedőt gyűrik össze. Rendben.
> De ez nem mehet a végtelenségig.
> Egy maga korabeli hölggyel csak közös témában, közös érdeklődési körben jobban telik az idő, hidd el nekem. Itt van az, amikor az idősebb férfi, legszívesebben már vissza csoszogna a régi párjához, de önmaga előtt is szégyenli a felsülését.


Puding próbája az evés. Próbáld ki,lehet meglepődnél.
Öreg férfi nincs, csak béna nő


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Június 30)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Június 30)

udvarfy írta:


>


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 1)

Ezeket a képeket csak azért hoztam be, mert nekem annyira tetszettek, mert hangulatosak és kedvesek:


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 1)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Puding próbája az evés. Próbáld ki,lehet meglepődnél.
> Öreg férfi nincs, csak béna nő


*
Köszönném, de *nem köszönöm* az ilyen tanácsot. Az életemet én szeretem megtervezni és élni is.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Köszönném, de *nem köszönöm* az ilyen tanácsot. Az életemet én szeretem megtervezni és élni is.


Ez csak természetes, de minden régi mondásban van valami


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 1)

Ez nem az a topik, ahol a másikat elítélni, kiosztani kellene. Pláne nem úgy és olyan hangnemben kinyilatkoztatni ahogyan tetted. Nem tudhatod, hány korkülönbséggel élő párt sértettél meg vele.
Azért mert egy férfi idős, még nem biztos, hogy csöszög! A csöszögés lehet Parkinson- kór tünete is, és ez 50 évesen is előfordul.
Amennyiben elęri a " csöszögő" kort, már nem hiszem, hogy az izgatná, hogy melyik fiatalabb nőt érje utol...bár ez is megeshet.

Nem maradhatna ez a topik egyszerűen kedves, és szép dolgok gyűjtőhelye, ahol a korból adódó megértés és elfogadás az alap?


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 1)

Csak azt tudnám , hogy hogyan került ez a téma ide ?? Ki emlegetett vén férfiakat meg ifju nöket ?? Vagy ez most olyan topik , hogy cikkizünk `Aztán ha egy vén tyuk egy ifju kakast szed fel az normális ! ?
Nemlehet egy topikot tiszteségesen , civakodás nélkül látogani ?? Még ha régimódi is !!
Igen esetleg volt és van a pénz világban manapság is vagy az ugynevezett aristokrácia körében , hogy vén foszereknek ifju arákat szednek össze akik gyereket tudnak szülni . Lásd a monacoi hercegi cssaládot , ott még egy részeges idiota lett ugye Karolin férje , mert az igazi "kékvérü".
Amugy nemtudom mennyire emlékeztek a téli disznóvágásokra , ilyenkor kaptunk 1 napot szabadot az iskolába és otthon téblábolhattunk a nagyok lábai alatt ! Még most is érzem a perzselt szört , ha rágondolok és azzok a telek !! Nem ugy mint ma 1-2 napig hideg van majd jönn a lics-pocs .


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 1)

udvarfy írta:


> Csak azt tudnám , hogy hogyan került ez a téma ide ?? Ki emlegetett vén férfiakat meg ifju nöket ?? Vagy ez most olyan topik , hogy cikkizünk `Aztán ha egy vén tyuk egy ifju kakast szed fel az normális ! ?
> Nemlehet egy topikot tiszteségesen , civakodás nélkül látogani ?? Még ha régimódi is !!
> Igen esetleg volt és van a pénz világban manapság is vagy az ugynevezett aristokrácia körében , hogy vén foszereknek ifju arákat szednek össze akik gyereket tudnak szülni . Lásd a monacoi hercegi cssaládot , ott még egy részeges idiota lett ugye Karolin férje , mert az igazi "kékvérü".
> Amugy nemtudom mennyire emlékeztek a téli disznóvágásokra , ilyenkor kaptunk 1 napot szabadot az iskolába és otthon téblábolhattunk a nagyok lábai alatt ! Még most is érzem a perzselt szört , ha rágondolok és azzok a telek !! Nem ugy mint ma 1-2 napig hideg van majd jönn a lics-pocs .


Nahát!!! Nálatok adtak egy szabadnapot a disznóvágásra? Nálunk sajnos nem volt ilyen!
Mi nem tartottunk saját malacokat, de Apámnak megvolt a beszerzési helye, ahol minden évben vásárolt, és aztán ott leszúrták, majd odahaza feldolgoztuk. Én nagyon szerettem ezeket az alkalmakat, a egész család összegyűlt. Bár nálunk ismeretlen fogalom volt a családban az ittasság, azért ilyenkor egy kicsit iszogattak is, és mindenki irtó jókedvű volt. A legtöbb gyerek ilyenkor elvonult, hogy ne érezze az erős szagokat, amik a disznóvágással járnak, de nem így én! Én kóstolgatós voltam, szerettem a nyers bőrtől kezdve a hurka, meg disznósajt tölteléken át mindent megkóstolni. Nagy kedvencem a frissen sült pecsenye, soha, sehol nem lehet olyan finomat enni, mint vágáskor a friss húsból.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 1)

udvarfy írta:


> , valahol inkább nekem itt kezdödik a mi korunkban a rongyláb
> Kedves Vicusmamsi ,
> most erre mit válaszolják ? Azt hogy sajnos nekem igazándiból nem volt nagypapám ? Vagy azt , hogy amit ilyen szempontból tanultam azt vagy szüleimtöl vagy más "férfi" rokonaimtól tanultam mert ök még olyan idöben nöttek fel, amikor az adott szónak ereje volt ! Amikor egy kassai vagy bukovinai "handlé" Budapest bármely nagykereskedőjénél pénz nélkül, kapott árut csak a nevére való hivatkozással, és minden bank szó nélkül fizette azt, mert ez akkoriba szokás volt ! Elég volt csak a név ! Hasonlóan mint a pontosság, én azt tanultam , hogy fiam a vonat nem vár rád !
> De olvastam olyant is , hogy a völegény 10 percnyi késés miatt felbontotta az eljegyzést !


Sajnos apai nagyapám a születésem előtt halt meg nem egészen egy hónappal. Nagyon várt pedig, én lettem volna az első unokája, szüleim elmesélése szerint tervezgette nagyon, mi mindenre tanít meg, de sajnos nem így alakult. Anyai nagyapámat a név szerintit nem ismertem, ő kint élt Erdélyben, a vér szerinti, akitől anyu született már itt Budapesten, azt egyszer láttam, aztán hamarosan meghalt. Igazából Apám második házasságából, ami 9 éves koromban történt, a nevelőanyám apját tekintettem nagyapámnak, de persze ez a kapcsolat nem volt azért az igazi.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 1)

*Kedveseim, ha nem gond, arra kérnélek benneteket, hogy ezen a vitán lépjünk túl, mintha meg sem történt volna.  *
*Legyen kellemes napja minden Régimódinak!*
*

 *


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 1)

Littkey Erzsébet (más források szerint Litkei) életének első húsz éve nem volt éppen lányregénybe illő, nem meglepő hát, hogy Móricz Zsigmond róla mintázta az Árvácska főszereplőjét. Szerelemgyerekként látta meg a napvilágot, anyja a kórházban hagyta, így állami gondozásba került. Lelencgyerekként nőtt fel, több falusi családnál megfordult, ahol már kisgyerekkorában keményen kellett dolgoznia, rendszeresen verték és megalázták. 17 évesen a fővárosba szökött, ahol ágyrajáróként élt nagyon nehéz körülmények közt. Különféle alkalmi munkákból és alkalmi prostitúcióból tartotta fenn magát. 1935-ben kisfia született, akit megpróbált felnevelni, de hamar állami gondozásba került. Életében 1934-ben következett be fordulat, amikor megismerkedett Móricz Zsigmonddal, akinek ekkor már megromlott a kapcsolata második feleségével, Simonyi Máriával, és alkalmi kalandot keresett. Az alkalmi kapcsolatból azonban irodalmi érdeklődés, majd vonzalom lett.
Kezdetben a lány tragikus élettörténete érdekelte az írót, majd egyre közelebb kerültek egymáshoz, minden bizonnyal Erzsébet fiának is Móricz az apja. Csibe, ahogy Móricz becézte a lányt, teljesen lenyűgözte az írót és kapcsolatuk egyre komolyabbra fordult. Móricz beköltöztette leányfalui nyaralójába, majd hamarosan fiát, Imrét is magukhoz vették, aki addig nevelőszülőknél nevelkedett. A maga módján legalizálta is a kapcsolatukat, ugyanis mindkettőjüket örökbe fogadta. Taníttatta Csibét, és hamar kiderült, hogy a lány rendkívül intelligens, gyorsan tanul, így egyre több dologban besegített az írónak. Kezdetben Móricz kertészetét igazgatta, majd az író kiadóvállalatát vezette. Amikor 1942-ben Móricz meghalt, lányai kitették a nyaralóból Csibét és fiát, ám ekkor már könnyedén megállt a saját lábán. Először a Kelet Népe szerkesztőségi titkáraként dolgozott, majd könyvesboltot nyitott és könyvkiadót alapított. A II. világháború alatt az ő boltja volt az ellenállási mozgalom egyik központja, a galérián illegális nyomdagép működött, melyen hamis származási és katonai papírokat gyártottak, számos ember életét mentve meg ezzel. Ezért a tevékenységéért 1997-ben posztumusz megkapta a Világ Igaza elismerést. Littkey Erzsébet soha nem lett milliomos, de az egykori lelencgyerek hatalmas utat járt be.
Nagy Márta


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1613700
> 
> Littkey Erzsébet (más források szerint Litkei) életének első húsz éve nem volt éppen lányregénybe illő, nem meglepő hát, hogy Móricz Zsigmond róla mintázta az Árvácska főszereplőjét. Szerelemgyerekként látta meg a napvilágot, anyja a kórházban hagyta, így állami gondozásba került. Lelencgyerekként nőtt fel, több falusi családnál megfordult, ahol már kisgyerekkorában keményen kellett dolgoznia, rendszeresen verték és megalázták. 17 évesen a fővárosba szökött, ahol ágyrajáróként élt nagyon nehéz körülmények közt. Különféle alkalmi munkákból és alkalmi prostitúcióból tartotta fenn magát. 1935-ben kisfia született, akit megpróbált felnevelni, de hamar állami gondozásba került. Életében 1934-ben következett be fordulat, amikor megismerkedett Móricz Zsigmonddal, akinek ekkor már megromlott a kapcsolata második feleségével, Simonyi Máriával, és alkalmi kalandot keresett. Az alkalmi kapcsolatból azonban irodalmi érdeklődés, majd vonzalom lett.
> Kezdetben a lány tragikus élettörténete érdekelte az írót, majd egyre közelebb kerültek egymáshoz, minden bizonnyal Erzsébet fiának is Móricz az apja. Csibe, ahogy Móricz becézte a lányt, teljesen lenyűgözte az írót és kapcsolatuk egyre komolyabbra fordult. Móricz beköltöztette leányfalui nyaralójába, majd hamarosan fiát, Imrét is magukhoz vették, aki addig nevelőszülőknél nevelkedett. A maga módján legalizálta is a kapcsolatukat, ugyanis mindkettőjüket örökbe fogadta. Taníttatta Csibét, és hamar kiderült, hogy a lány rendkívül intelligens, gyorsan tanul, így egyre több dologban besegített az írónak. Kezdetben Móricz kertészetét igazgatta, majd az író kiadóvállalatát vezette. Amikor 1942-ben Móricz meghalt, lányai kitették a nyaralóból Csibét és fiát, ám ekkor már könnyedén megállt a saját lábán. Először a Kelet Népe szerkesztőségi titkáraként dolgozott, majd könyvesboltot nyitott és könyvkiadót alapított. A II. világháború alatt az ő boltja volt az ellenállási mozgalom egyik központja, a galérián illegális nyomdagép működött, melyen hamis származási és katonai papírokat gyártottak, számos ember életét mentve meg ezzel. Ezért a tevékenységéért 1997-ben posztumusz megkapta a Világ Igaza elismerést. Littkey Erzsébet soha nem lett milliomos, de az egykori lelencgyerek hatalmas utat járt be.
> Nagy Márta


Csodálatos szívfacsaró törtęnet.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nahát!!! Nálatok adtak egy szabadnapot a disznóvágásra? Nálunk sajnos nem volt ilyen!
> Mi nem tartottunk saját malacokat, de Apámnak megvolt a beszerzési helye, ahol minden évben vásárolt, és aztán ott leszúrták, majd odahaza feldolgoztuk. Én nagyon szerettem ezeket az alkalmakat, a egész család összegyűlt. Bár nálunk ismeretlen fogalom volt a családban az ittasság, azért ilyenkor egy kicsit iszogattak is, és mindenki irtó jókedvű volt. A legtöbb gyerek ilyenkor elvonult, hogy ne érezze az erős szagokat, amik a disznóvágással járnak, de nem így én! Én kóstolgatós voltam, szerettem a nyers bőrtől kezdve a hurka, meg disznósajt tölteléken át mindent megkóstolni. Nagy kedvencem a frissen sült pecsenye, soha, sehol nem lehet olyan finomat enni, mint vágáskor a friss húsból.


Vicusmamsi , persze , hogy adtak hiszen utánna kaptak egy kosárnyi "disznótorosat" ami felénk szokásban volt . Mi ketten "férfiak" Édesapámmal korán hajnalban szoktunk a "vidéki" rokonokhoz leutazni ahol azokban az átkos idökben hatalmas /mármint nekem/ állatvásár volt és ott szokot vásárolni , majd otthon felhizlaltuk és volt tiszt társa amig élt volt a "böllérünk" aki levágta, a ház asszonyaival ,mert ilyenkor jött nagymamám és nagynéném is Vazsmegyéböl és együtt feldolgozták . Néha 2-t is vágtunk, melyböl 1 ellett adva a másik fele elosztogatva / csekonics/ a maradék a családnak lett .
A nyers friss bör


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 1)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Ez nem az a topik, ahol a másikat elítélni, kiosztani kellene. Pláne nem úgy és olyan hangnemben kinyilatkoztatni ahogyan tetted. Nem tudhatod, hány korkülönbséggel élő párt sértettél meg vele.
> Azért mert egy férfi idős, még nem biztos, hogy csöszög! A csöszögés lehet Parkinson- kór tünete is, és ez 50 évesen is előfordul.
> Amennyiben elęri a " csöszögő" kort, már nem hiszem, hogy az izgatná, hogy melyik fiatalabb nőt érje utol...bár ez is megeshet.
> 
> Nem maradhatna ez a topik egyszerűen kedves, és szép dolgok gyűjtőhelye, ahol a korból adódó megértés és elfogadás az alap?


*
Nem volt szándékomban senkit sem bántani. Psota dala viszont sok igazságot rejt...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Nahát!!! Nálatok adtak egy szabadnapot a disznóvágásra? Nálunk sajnos nem volt ilyen!
> Mi nem tartottunk saját malacokat, de Apámnak megvolt a beszerzési helye, ahol minden évben vásárolt, és aztán ott leszúrták, majd odahaza feldolgoztuk. Én nagyon szerettem ezeket az alkalmakat, a egész család összegyűlt. Bár nálunk ismeretlen fogalom volt a családban az ittasság, azért ilyenkor egy kicsit iszogattak is, és mindenki irtó jókedvű volt. A legtöbb gyerek ilyenkor elvonult, hogy ne érezze az erős szagokat, amik a disznóvágással járnak, de nem így én! Én kóstolgatós voltam, szerettem a nyers bőrtől kezdve a hurka, meg disznósajt tölteléken át mindent megkóstolni. Nagy kedvencem a frissen sült pecsenye, soha, sehol nem lehet olyan finomat enni, mint vágáskor a friss húsból.


*
Falusi rokonaim hiába hívtak, soha nem voltam ott a disznóvágáson. Sajnáltam a disznót. Ugyanakkor nagyon szeretem a hurkát, kolbászt, de a töltött káposztát a friss mindenféle hússal. Fura bennem ez a kettősség.Még szerencse, hogy nem ismertem a disznót, ha ismertem volna, nem is tudtam volna, nem is tudnék belőle enni. Életemben egyszer megadatott, hogy kaptam egy kis malackát, aranyosra felneveltem... Teljesen beidomítottam, hihetetlenül okos, akkor döbbentem rá, amikor megtapasztaltam, hogy amikor meglátott "köszönt" a maga módján. Leült, nyújtotta a csülkét, minden lükeségre betanítottam. Aztán úgy jött ki a dolog, hogy két hétig nem utaztam le vidékre, s amikor leutaztam, azzal szembesültem, hogy már nincs meg a malacka... Megölték. Hihetetlenül felfújtam magam, őrjöngtem, mivel voltak más malacok is, miért éppen az én Mazsimat ölték meg? Rendesen össze is rúgtam a port az ottani családommal, azonnal hátra is fordultam, s felutaztam Pestre. Hetekig engeszteltek, de "bűnüket" soha nem tudtam megbocsátani, de elfeledni sem. Mazsi nagyon a szívemhez nőtt.
Az egybe sült kismalackát sem tudnám megenni. Szilveszter tájékán lehet egyes hentes boltokban vásárolni, soha nem tudnám sem megsütni, de enni sem belőle.
Mint ahogyan az is furcsa, ha már fel van darabolva, nem is gondolok arra, hogy ezek a húsdarabok egy élő disznóból vannak. Nemcsak én vagyok így, más ismerősöm is. Mint ahogyan a baromfi boltokban is szerkezeteire bontva lehet kapni külön a szárnyat, combot, mellet stb. "csirke alkatrészeket". No ekkor sem gondolok arra, hogy ezek élő csirkék voltak.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Falusi rokonaim hiába hívtak, soha nem voltam ott a disznóvágáson. Sajnáltam a disznót. Ugyanakkor nagyon szeretem a hurkát, kolbászt, de a töltött káposztát a friss mindenféle hússal. Fura bennem ez a kettősség.Még szerencse, hogy nem ismertem a disznót, ha ismertem volna, nem is tudtam volna, nem is tudnék belőle enni. Életemben egyszer megadatott, hogy kaptam egy kis malackát, aranyosra felneveltem... Teljesen beidomítottam, hihetetlenül okos, akkor döbbentem rá, amikor megtapasztaltam, hogy amikor meglátott "köszönt" a maga módján. Leült, nyújtotta a csülkét, minden lükeségre betanítottam. Aztán úgy jött ki a dolog, hogy két hétig nem utaztam le vidékre, s amikor leutaztam, azzal szembesültem, hogy már nincs meg a malacka... Megölték. Hihetetlenül felfújtam magam, őrjöngtem, mivel voltak más malacok is, miért éppen az én Mazsimat ölték meg? Rendesen össze is rúgtam a port az ottani családommal, azonnal hátra is fordultam, s felutaztam Pestre. Hetekig engeszteltek, de "bűnüket" soha nem tudtam megbocsátani, de elfeledni sem. Mazsi nagyon a szívemhez nőtt.
> Az egybe sült kismalackát sem tudnám megenni. Szilveszter tájékán lehet egyes hentes boltokban vásárolni, soha nem tudnám sem megsütni, de enni sem belőle.
> Mint ahogyan az is furcsa, ha már fel van darabolva, nem is gondolok arra, hogy ezek a húsdarabok egy élő disznóból vannak. Nemcsak én vagyok így, más ismerősöm is. Mint ahogyan a baromfi boltokban is szerkezeteire bontva lehet kapni külön a szárnyat, combot, mellet stb. "csirke alkatrészeket". No ekkor sem gondolok arra, hogy ezek élő csirkék voltak.


Bevallom, én is így érzek. A kismalac meg külön tabu.
Nekem Szilveszternek hívták a malackámat


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Sajnos apai nagyapám a születésem előtt halt meg nem egészen egy hónappal. Nagyon várt pedig, én lettem volna az első unokája, szüleim elmesélése szerint tervezgette nagyon, mi mindenre tanít meg, de sajnos nem így alakult. Anyai nagyapámat a név szerintit nem ismertem, ő kint élt Erdélyben, a vér szerinti, akitől anyu született már itt Budapesten, azt egyszer láttam, aztán hamarosan meghalt. Igazából Apám második házasságából, ami 9 éves koromban történt, a nevelőanyám apját tekintettem nagyapámnak, de persze ez a kapcsolat nem volt azért az igazi.


*
Hidd el, van amikor a vérségi kapcsolatnál erősebb az ilyen rokoni kapcsolat. Nekem is volt egy drága, mérhetetlen szeretettel bíró ÉDES(mostoha)APÁM, aki sokkal jobban szeretett, mint valaha az igazi apám. Nehéz ilyet leírni, pláne tudomásul venni. Pláne gyerekként, de vannak dolgok, amelyeket tudomásul kell venni, még akkor is, ha rosszul esett. Helyén kell tudni kezelni a dolgokat. Édestől minden figyelmet, szeretetet, sőt időnként anyám háta mögött, nekem csúsztatott zsebpénzt is köszönhettem. Ha elmentem valamilyen táborba, soha nem feledkezett meg arról, hogy kiegészítse a csomagomat édes kekszekkel, tábla csokival.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 2)

"Biztosan tudom, még tartogat az élet számomra valamit,
ami egyszerre lesz orvosság és édesség, mámor és szőlőcukor. Megállok, körülnézek, várakozom."
Márai Sándor



 

_*Szép napot minden Régimódinak!*_


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 2)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> "Biztosan tudom, még tartogat az élet számomra valamit,
> ami egyszerre lesz orvosság és édesség, mámor és szőlőcukor. Megállok, körülnézek, várakozom."
> Márai Sándor
> 
> ...


*
Megvan! Csodaszép napom van, az óriásira nőtt diófáink árnyékában... No, meg Röfink is óvatosan napozik, a "szebbik" felét a Nap felé tartja, a kobakját pedig árnyékban...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

A nyár édes pillanatai, s lám van még aratókörte...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Megvan! Csodaszép napom van, az óriásira nőtt diófáink árnyékában... No, meg Röfink is óvatosan napozik, a "szebbik" felét a Nap felé tartja, a kobakját pedig árnyékban...


Irigykedek a diófák miatt, nekem sajnos nincs, itt a hegyen a csupa szikla mészkőben nem marad meg. Odahaza édesapáméknál volt egy csodás nagy diófa, Apám kedvenc helye, tavasztól késő őszig ott szeretett üldögélni alatta. Sajnos pár éve gutaütést kapott a fa, ki kellett vágni, kb. 50 éves volt, nagyon sajnáltam. Hát még Apukám! Viszont a tavaly ültetett 4 aprócska facsemeténk szépen megerősödik, a sárgabarack első darab termését most kóstoltuk meg, valami csodás, édes íze van, persze a jellegzetes sárgabarack aromával. Ha megnő, tökéletes lekvár alap lesz.  Most idén kb 12-15 darab termés van rajta, az őszibarackon szintén. Az alma, és a szilva jelét sem adta, hogy teremni akarna.

Röfi nagyon cuki kutyus. Nekem sajnos nincs kutyám, több, mint másfél éve el kellett altatni az én drága szőke hercegemet, a kis spániel fiúnkat Tapsikát, amibe belebetegedtünk Apusommal együtt mindketten. Bennem már egy ideje meg van a sóvárgás ismét egy kutyus iránt, de férjem eddig elzárkózott a dolog elől, most viszont áldását adta rá, hogy szerezzek egyet magamnak, mert látja, mennyire sóvárgok egy kis újabb "szőrös gyerek" után. Mivel Tapsika halála után az én rossz keringésem miatt az egész lakást vastagon beszőnyegeztük, csakis uszkár jöhet számításba, ami régi nagy szerelem egyrészt, másrészt meg nem hullajtja a szőrét. Pillanatnyilag csak egy lator macskám van, Grafit, aki egy ördögfattyú, mindig valami rosszban sántikál, és véletlenül sem lehet ölbe venni, nem egy kezes cica. De azért szeretem, csak nem bánnám, ha kicsit hízelkedősebb lenne.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> A nyár édes pillanatai, s lám van még aratókörte...
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613855


Saját termés Dobozka?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Saját termés Dobozka?


Sajnos nem. A korai gyümölcsökből csak ribizli, köszméte és meggy van. A szamócán, málnán már tùl vagyunk. A cseresznye fa bolondozik velem...Szilvából későbbi fajták vannak, debreceni muskotály és besztercei, de abbõl nagyon bő termés várhatõ( ha akarsz lekvárt főzni, eljöhetsz érte).
Almákbõl a Jonathan ęs bor ízű. A körtéből is egy kęsőbbi fajta, de tegnapelőtt a szélvihar egy ágat lahasított. A diõval még a tavalyival sem tudok mit kezdeni. Majd talán télen felviszem a hegyekbe a mókusoknak


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Sajnos nem. A korai gyümölcsökből csak ribizli, köszméte és meggy van. A szamócán, málnán már tùl vagyunk. A cseresznye fa bolondozik velem...Szilvából későbbi fajták vannak, debreceni muskotály és besztercei, de abbõl nagyon bő termés várhatõ( ha akarsz lekvárt főzni, eljöhetsz érte).
> Almákbõl a Jonathan ęs bor ízű. A körtéből is egy kęsőbbi fajta, de tegnapelőtt a szélvihar egy ágat lahasított. A diõval még a tavalyival sem tudok mit kezdeni. Majd talán télen felviszem a hegyekbe a mókusoknak


De aranyos videó, cukik a mókuskák, meg a kis mókus etetők is.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 2)

Varázsdoboz ,
ez nem véletlenül az "árpával érö" körte ?


----------



## eddy56 (2018 Július 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> E
> Nem maradhatna ez a topik egyszerűen kedves, és szép dolgok gyűjtőhelye, ahol a korból adódó megértés és elfogadás az alap?



Az viszont teny, hogy mindig minden relativ 
Az hhogy kinek mi a szep, sokszor olyan dolgok fuggvenye, ami masnak elkepzelhetetlen.
Példul anno volt egy baratnom, aki szinte extazisba jott, mikor ffelhangzott a tv-hirado szignalja.
Sokaig kerdezgettem, hogy ez a 2zene" mert tetszik neki annyira, vegul bevallotta:
-
Az szolt epp mikor elvesztette a szuzesseget


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

udvarfy írta:


> Varázsdoboz ,
> ez nem véletlenül az "árpával érö" körte ?


No de Szivecske...szerinted mięrt aratókörte a neve?
Napokon belül aratjuk a rozst


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> A nyár édes pillanatai, s lám van még aratókörte...
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613855


*
Jaj de nagyon szeretem ezt a fajta körtét, régen úgy hívták SZEGFŰ KÖRTE. Még a csumáját is meg tudtuk enni, csak a szára maradt meg. Nem lehet kapni, már egyik piacon sem. A fát is kerestem, ültetném, volna hely a kertemben, de még azt sem találtam. Most viszont van egy "kölyök" eperfa csemetém, ősszel át lesz ültetve, mert az eperfának hatalmas koronája lesz. Többen próbálták elvenni a kedvem, hogy majd hullik az eper, jönnek a legyek stb. Össze kell seperni, a szomszéd majd biztosan átjön naponta a vödrökbe szedett eperért, ami lehullott. De van ismerősöm, ő pálinkát is főzet, majd ő fóliára lerázza, elviszi. Én pedig a fáról legelem majd az édes epret. Még azt sem tudom, fehér- vagy fekete eper lesz - nekem mindegy, mindkettőt szeretem. Egy madárka ejthette le a magját, s olyan hirtelen, olyan gyorsan nőtt már akkorára, a szomszéd kerítése mellett, szinte észre sem vettük... Óriási eperfa lesz, ha így nő! Már alig várom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 2)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Irigykedek a diófák miatt, nekem sajnos nincs, itt a hegyen a csupa szikla mészkőben nem marad meg. Odahaza édesapáméknál volt egy csodás nagy diófa, Apám kedvenc helye, tavasztól késő őszig ott szeretett üldögélni alatta. Sajnos pár éve gutaütést kapott a fa, ki kellett vágni, kb. 50 éves volt, nagyon sajnáltam. Hát még Apukám! Viszont a tavaly ültetett 4 aprócska facsemeténk szépen megerősödik, a sárgabarack első darab termését most kóstoltuk meg, valami csodás, édes íze van, persze a jellegzetes sárgabarack aromával. Ha megnő, tökéletes lekvár alap lesz.  Most idén kb 12-15 darab termés van rajta, az őszibarackon szintén. Az alma, és a szilva jelét sem adta, hogy teremni akarna.
> 
> Röfi nagyon cuki kutyus. Nekem sajnos nincs kutyám, több, mint másfél éve el kellett altatni az én drága szőke hercegemet, a kis spániel fiúnkat Tapsikát, amibe belebetegedtünk Apusommal együtt mindketten. Bennem már egy ideje meg van a sóvárgás ismét egy kutyus iránt, de férjem eddig elzárkózott a dolog elől, most viszont áldását adta rá, hogy szerezzek egyet magamnak, mert látja, mennyire sóvárgok egy kis újabb "szőrös gyerek" után. Mivel Tapsika halála után az én rossz keringésem miatt az egész lakást vastagon beszőnyegeztük, csakis uszkár jöhet számításba, ami régi nagy szerelem egyrészt, másrészt meg nem hullajtja a szőrét. Pillanatnyilag csak egy lator macskám van, Grafit, aki egy ördögfattyú, mindig valami rosszban sántikál, és véletlenül sem lehet ölbe venni, nem egy kezes cica. De azért szeretem, csak nem bánnám, ha kicsit hízelkedősebb lenne.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613856 Csatolás megtekintése 1613857


*
Ez az óriás fa, ez volt Édesapád kedvenc fája?
Csodás!
*
Nekem van ám macsekom is, a neve MicóCicó. Hallgat rá és nagyon hízelkedős. Leány cica. Csodálatos dolgokat művel, van, hogy egeret, volt, hogy patkányt (már nincs, tavaly óta kivégezte mindet, ami még a szomszédból is átjött) - de addig párszor behozta a szobába és ott játszott vele, a frász jött rám. Aztán behozott félig sánta madarat, persze mert előtte már "kicsit" megrágta a szerencsétlent, de most kifogtam - élő gyíkot hozott be az ágyamba. Nem is vettem észre, csak akkor, amikor kinyújtottam éjjel a lábam és valami hideget éreztem. Felcsaptam a paplant és ott feküdt egy gyík. Moccanatlanul, azt hittem, megdöglött, talán MicóCicóm "kezelésbe" vette. Egy szenes lapátra papírral rákotortam, kivittem a tornácra, gondoltam, majd reggel eltemetem. S, mi történt, a gyík - miután kitaxiztatta magát - a tornác lépcsőjéhez - megelevenedett és leugrott a lapátról. Hát igen, ha valakinek macsekja van, ezzel is számolnia kell.
Az egyik képen a macsek felugrott az élére állított heverő tetejére, s onnan figyelte, v. inkább ellenőrizte, milyen ütemben folyik a nagytakarítás?! 
No meg a "csicsikálós" fotók...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> No de Szivecske...szerinted mięrt aratókörte a neve?
> Napokon belül aratjuk a rozst


*
Akkor nem szegfű, hanem arató körte? Mindegy minek hívják, de EZT szeretem és évek óta nem jutok hozzá... Igaz, hogy gyorsan romlik, de képes vagyok egész nap ezt enni és mást semmit. Varázslatosan finom.
Most Neked köszönhetően rákerestem és találtam is facsemete árudát, ahol ezt a fajtát megvásárolhatom. KÖSZÖNÖM neked. Eddig ezek szerint azért nem találtam, mert szegfű körte facsemetét kerestem, az pedig nem ilyen, vagy talán nem is létezik? Már nem is tudom, lényeg, megköszönöm!
Árpával érő körtefa

Származás: ismeretlen, az egész világon elterjedt fajta

Érési idő: június vége, július eleje

Gyümölcs: kicsi, körte alakú, szalmasárga, vékony héjú, puha, száraz években kövecsesedésre hajlamos

Termőképesség: a legkorábban érő körte, erőteljes növekedésű, szárazságot nem jól tűri, tápanyagban gazdag talajokon terem jól, hazánkban elsősorban az Alföldön terjedt el, de szinte mindenütt jól díszlik, pollenadó fajtái: Vilmos, Mézes, Köcsög körte, Szűcsi körte

Vásárolja meg a webáruházban most!
http://kerteszetszolnok.eu/termekeink/gyumolcsfa-csemetek/korte/
*
Elképzelhető, hogy ez az a fajta, amit keresek? Mert ez hasonló, de lédús:
Arabitka körtefa
Származás: ismeretlen, valószínűleg magyar eredetű fajtakör tagja
Érési idő: június vége, július eleje
Gyümölcs: kicsi, kerekded, citromsárga héjú, fehér húsú, bő levű, enyhén illatos, később szottyósodik, mint a hasonló érési idejű többi fajta
Termőképesség: az egyik legkorábban érő körte, bőtermő, itthon főként a Duna- Tisza közén terjedt el, termőhelyre igénytelen, ellenálló fajta, a meleget és a szárazságot is jól tűri, homokos és agyagos talajban is jól fejlődik, hűtve 1 hétig tárolható, ha akkor szedik le, amikor a zöld héja sárgulni kezd, önállóan is terem, de jó pollenadói pl. a Serres Olivér, Téli Esperes, Nemes Krasszán
Vásárolja meg a webáruházban most!


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 2)

Varázsdoboz ,
nem tudom ?! mert nálunk árpával érönek nevezték és a másikat a pirossas oldalut meg kérlek a búzával érö volt . Annyit tudok , hogy amig az árpából sört készitenek addig a rozsból whyskit .
Amugy volt egy olyan is melyett a fáról nemtudtál megenni mert annyira kaparta a torkod , majd ha leesett és pár napig után tudott érni , na akkor aztán fönséges volt az ize . Arrafelé "folytos körtinek" nevezték


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Akkor nem szegfű, hanem arató körte? Mindegy minek hívják, de EZT szeretem és évek óta nem jutok hozzá... Igaz, hogy gyorsan romlik, de képes vagyok egész nap ezt enni és mást semmit. Varázslatosan finom.
> Most Neked köszönhetően rákerestem és találtam is facsemete árudát, ahol ezt a fajtát megvásárolhatom. KÖSZÖNÖM neked. Eddig ezek szerint azért nem találtam, mert szegfű körte facsemetét kerestem, az pedig nem ilyen, vagy talán nem is létezik? Már nem is tudom, lényeg, megköszönöm!
> Árpával érő körtefa
> ...


Nosza, mit v szíthetsz, ha adsz neki egy esélyt meg némi helyet a kertecskédben?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

piacon ezen a " néven" árulják. A néni azt mondta ad hajtást, oltsam be vele a fát...jó, de milyen alanyra?
Valóban gyorsan romlik. A piacon még zöld volt, de mire hazaértem vele? Némi túlzással már sárgának láttam
Én itthon csak úgy hívom, hogy Süsükörte.
Volt egy magyar bábfilmsorozat a Süsü. Ő imádta nagyon az apró vadkörtét...Én sem mentesültem a bugyuta, jóhiszemű és ártatlan egyfejű kis sárkány varázsától...Azóta is imádok minden egyfejű sárkányt


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 2)

Nálunk a "faluba" volt majd minden ház kertjében volt vagy az a "búzával érö" vagy a Kálmán körte és mellé egy csomó fekete eper fa , szilva meg leginkább az utak mellet és kint a szölökben telepitettek a sok "mariska" nevö öszibarack és a csiri-csuri szölök mellé .


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 2)

udvarfy írta:


> Nálunk a "faluba" volt majd minden ház kertjében volt vagy az a "búzával érö" vagy a Kálmán körte és mellé egy csomó fekete eper fa , szilva meg leginkább az utak mellet és kint a szölökben telepitettek a sok "mariska" nevö öszibarack és a csiri-csuri szölök mellé .


Gyuluska, alakul már, alakul... az előbb nem árpával érőt írtál?


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 2)

Varázsddoboz , de ! Igen Árpával éröt irtam és ez a sárga az is , a Búzával érö az kérke másabb egy kicsit az olyan amilyent Bojana feltett képen olyan pirosas a orcája fele , hatalmas nagyra megnö , bö termése is van hasonlóan mint a másiknak is és gyorsan beér , igy féléretten szedik le , hogy utó tudjon érni és ugy kerüljön a piacra . Sajnos mára nagyon megritkult mert ugye a volt szölökböl "épitési területek" lettek a föváros peremén az ùj földes úraknak !


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 3)

Kellemes estét, kedves Régimódiak!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 3)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kellemes estét, kedves Régimódiak!
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613985


*
Ez nagyon kedves! Köszönöm. Megköszönöm


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 3)

Kedves Régimódiak!
Remélem lesz időd arra, hogy megnézd ezt a régi retrós filmet. Érdemes. Van amire rácsodálkozol, mert ekkor még nem éltél, de akik éltünk, mi aztán tudjuk, hogy minden így volt - ahogyan ez a film bemutatja. No meg a drága Antal Imre, már Ő miatta is érdemes ezt a filmet megnézni. No meg azért, hogy vissza mosolyogjunk régvolt életünkre.
Hááát igen, én akkor már igencsak éltem, s dolgoztam, általában két munkahelyem volt, előtte pedig munka és iskola - igen, igen, okításra jártam.
Ebben a filmben, már az elején pontosan megtapasztalhatjuk, hogy a gyárakban nem mindig ment a munka úgy, ahogyan kellett volna. Ma már? Az ilyen munkavállalót azonnal ki is röpítik, meg sem melegedhet talpa alatt a talaj. A régi szaki, no igen, benne még volt tisztesség. Munkájában is...


Ez egy görbe tükör, van ami igaz, van ami mulatságos, de tény, hogy sokszor így volt...
Jó szórakozást kívánok! Humoros, az biztos.
(Figyuzzátok a régi "trapéz" nadrágot az akkoriban divatos férfiakon).


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 3)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kellemes estét, kedves Régimódiak!
> Csatolás megtekintése 1613985


Igazán nagyon kedves.
(a színes madarak mellett, a prémes állatok nagy kedvencek)


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Kedves Régimódiak!
> Remélem lesz időd arra, hogy megnézd ezt a régi retrós filmet. Érdemes. Van amire rácsodálkozol, mert ekkor még nem éltél, de akik éltünk, mi aztán tudjuk, hogy minden így volt - ahogyan ez a film bemutatja. No meg a drága Antal Imre, már Ő miatta is érdemes ezt a filmet megnézni. No meg azért, hogy vissza mosolyogjunk régvolt életünkre.
> Hááát igen, én akkor már igencsak éltem, s dolgoztam, általában két munkahelyem volt, előtte pedig munka és iskola - igen, igen, okításra jártam.
> Ebben a filmben, már az elején pontosan megtapasztalhatjuk, hogy a gyárakban nem mindig ment a munka úgy, ahogyan kellett volna. Ma már? Az ilyen munkavállalót azonnal ki is röpítik, meg sem melegedhet talpa alatt a talaj. A régi szaki, no igen, benne még volt tisztesség. Munkájában is...
> ...


Amint lesz egy kis időm, megnézem.  Perpill tele vagyunk munkával, Apusom szabin, és dolgozunk a lakáson, meg a nyári konyhán ezerrel.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 4)

_*Szép estét, és jó éjszakát kedves Régimódiak!*_




Esti ima 1900 körül


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 4)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> _*Szép estét, és jó éjszakát kedves Régimódiak!*_
> Csatolás megtekintése 1614102
> 
> Esti ima 1900 körül


Szép Estét Kívánok!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 4)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Amint lesz egy kis időm, megnézem.  Perpill tele vagyunk munkával, Apusom szabin, és dolgozunk a lakáson, meg a nyári konyhán ezerrel.


*
Egészséget, hogy erőd is legyen a sok munkához! 





*




*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 4)

Egészséget, hogy erőd is legyen a sok munkához!

Köszönöm Georgina! 
Ma reggel találtuk ezt a gyönyörű orrszarvú bogarat. Férjem tenyerében készült pár fotó után ment is vissza oda, ahol megtaláltuk.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 4)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Egészséget, hogy erőd is legyen a sok munkához!
> 
> Köszönöm Georgina!
> Ma reggel találtuk ezt a gyönyörű orrszarvú bogarat. Férjem tenyerében készült pár fotó után ment is vissza oda, ahol megtaláltuk.
> ...


Te jó ēg! Gyorsan vegyél egy lottót, mert ilyet találni kész csoda! Csak a mesés könyvekben láttam ilyen " csodabogarat" !
Nocsak, nahát...egyre kerekedik a szemem!
Nagyon szerencsések vagytok, hogy találtátok!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 6)

Szép napot minden Régimódinak!
Jöttem olvasgatni, mielőtt nekilátunk a mára eltervezett munkálatoknak, de úgy tűnik, nektek sincs több időtök, mint nekem a fórumozásra.  Remélhetőleg hétfőn-kedden elkészülünk.  Remek hétvégét mindőtöknek!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 7)

K_*ellemes, és vidám napot minden Régimódinak!*_
Nálunk egész éjjel szép csendes eső esett, most is esik, de én nem bánom. Egyrészt nekem a meleg napok után felüdülés ez az enyhe, friss levegő, másrészt nem zavar bennünket a munkálatokban szerencsére, mivel jó pár éve addig unszoltam Apusomat, míg meg nem csináltuk a ház két oldalán a jó széles fedett tornácot. 
Drága Édesapámmal gyerek koromban ilyenkor mindig kiültünk az ajtóba, és hallgattuk az eső hangjait, néztük a lehulló vizet, no meg a friss levegővel jól teleszívtuk a tüdőnket, és persze közben jókat beszélgettünk.
Ti is szerettetek nyáron az eső után mezítláb belegázolni a tócsákba, mint mi, meg biciklivel keresztül hajtani rajtuk, közben a lábunkat felemeltük? .
Pont így gázoltunk a vízben, mint ebben a régi Chicagói autómosóban a kocsik.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 7)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Szép napot minden Régimódinak!
> Jöttem olvasgatni, mielőtt nekilátunk a mára eltervezett munkálatoknak, de úgy tűnik, nektek sincs több időtök, mint nekem a fórumozásra.  Remélhetőleg hétfőn-kedden elkészülünk.  Remek hétvégét mindőtöknek!
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1614198 Csatolás megtekintése 1614199 Csatolás megtekintése 1614200 Csatolás megtekintése 1614201


Kedves Vicuska!
Kit ábrázolnak a fotõk?
Tüneményes felvételek. Az utolsó képen a ridikül...
Most az óriás , strandszatyor táskák divatját éljük.Ritka, ha apró méretű kis táskát találok. El kell dicsekednem vele, mert fél áron találtam egy üzletben. Nagyon megtetszett, megmutatom
Az orhidea azért érdekes, mert a lányom ablakában teleltettem és gyakran kukucskáltam, lesz-e raja virágkezdemény. Tél végén örömmel láttam, hogy szép virágszár növekszik...aztán a lányom hirtelen mozdulattal ráengedte a reluxát S a várva várt virágot letörte. Szomorú voltam. Gondoltam, most várhatók újabb egy évet. Nem nyúltam hozzá. A derékbatört virágszár ott csúfoskodott a levelek között...aztán egyszer csak láss csodát: a törésvonal alatt vízszintes irányban a szárrészből egy újabb hajtás indult el.
Így lett nekem fekvő orhideám.
Nagyon szép csipkés napernyőt Tenerifén láttam. Azóta is sajnálom, hogy nem hoztam egyet.
Egyszer olvastam egy hölgyről, akinek a csipke napernyők gyűjtése a szenvedélye.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 7)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Te jó ēg! Gyorsan vegyél egy lottót, mert ilyet találni kész csoda! Csak a mesés könyvekben láttam ilyen " csodabogarat" !
> Nocsak, nahát...egyre kerekedik a szemem!
> Nagyon szerencsések vagytok, hogy találtátok!


*
Még én sem láttam, csak könyvben.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 8)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1614451
> Kedves Vicuska!
> Kit ábrázolnak a fotõk?
> Tüneményes felvételek. Az utolsó képen a ridikül...
> ...


Így fekve is gyönyörű az orchideád Dobozka! Nálunk sajnos a macska miatt nem lehet virág, képzeld, nem elég, hogy mindet megcincálja, de a nagy cserepes pálmámat rendre lepisilte. Sosem kaptam rajta, csak a szag árukodott. Végül kiszedtem a földből szegényt, átültettem friss földbe, de nem élte túl. Több mint 20 éves volt, a plafonig ért, és Grafit hazavágta. Pedig nagyon szeretném én is orchideákkal telerakni az ablakomat, mint odahaza nevelő anyám.

Kis táska nagyon cuki, nekem is vannak kicsik is, de mióta megöregedtem, és rozoga lettem, én is rászoktam a "kofferekre"  mert viszem a "túlélő felszerelésemet" magammal. Víz, gyógyszerek, vércukormérő, kis nyomatmérő, tárca, iratos neszeszer, dezodor, parfüm, papírzsepik, stb. stb.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 8)

*Legyen nagyon szép napotok kedves Régimódiak! Aki teheti, menjen pancsizni! *


1970-es évek. A Gellért fürdőben


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 8)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Így fekve is gyönyörű az orchideád Dobozka! Nálunk sajnos a macska miatt nem lehet virág, képzeld, nem elég, hogy mindet megcincálja, de a nagy cserepes pálmámat rendre lepisilte. Sosem kaptam rajta, csak a szag árukodott. Végül kiszedtem a földből szegényt, átültettem friss földbe, de nem élte túl. Több mint 20 éves volt, a plafonig ért, és Grafit hazavágta. Pedig nagyon szeretném én is orchideákkal telerakni az ablakomat, mint odahaza nevelő anyám.
> 
> Kis táska nagyon cuki, nekem is vannak kicsik is, de mióta megöregedtem, és rozoga lettem, én is rászoktam a "kofferekre"  mert viszem a "túlélő felszerelésemet" magammal. Víz, gyógyszerek, vércukormérő, kis nyomatmérő, tárca, iratos neszeszer, dezodor, parfüm, papírzsepik, stb. stb.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1614476


A Te orhideád is fekvőnek tűnik
Szép a gyep is.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 8)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Így fekve is gyönyörű az orchideád Dobozka! Nálunk sajnos a macska miatt nem lehet virág, képzeld, nem elég, hogy mindet megcincálja, de a nagy cserepes pálmámat rendre lepisilte. Sosem kaptam rajta, csak a szag árukodott. Végül kiszedtem a földből szegényt, átültettem friss földbe, de nem élte túl. Több mint 20 éves volt, a plafonig ért, és Grafit hazavágta. Pedig nagyon szeretném én is orchideákkal telerakni az ablakomat, mint odahaza nevelő anyám.
> 
> Kis táska nagyon cuki, nekem is vannak kicsik is, de mióta megöregedtem, és rozoga lettem, én is rászoktam a "kofferekre"  mert viszem a "túlélő felszerelésemet" magammal. Víz, gyógyszerek, vércukormérő, kis nyomatmérő, tárca, iratos neszeszer, dezodor, parfüm, papírzsepik, stb. stb.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1614476


*
Vicusmamsi, nem vagy egyedül! Mármint az egyre nagyobb méretű táska "cepelésében"... Én is így vagyok ezzel a táska dologgal. Azért időnként vizslasd át rendesen, mert -én- hajlamos vagyok több olyan dolgot is belerakni, aminek valóban nincs értelme. De aztán van, amit kellett vón' - s amikor kell, akkor vagyok dühös magamra.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 8)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> *Legyen nagyon szép napotok kedves Régimódiak! Aki teheti, menjen pancsizni! *
> 
> 
> 1970-es évek. A Gellért fürdőben
> ...


*
Óh a hullám medence... Nagyon sok évtizeddel ezelőtt, egy ilyen hullám letépte fürdőruhám melltartóját... Égtem, mint a... szóval az.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 8)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Így fekve is gyönyörű az orchideád Dobozka! Nálunk sajnos a macska miatt nem lehet virág, képzeld, nem elég, hogy mindet megcincálja, de a nagy cserepes pálmámat rendre lepisilte. Sosem kaptam rajta, csak a szag árukodott. Végül kiszedtem a földből szegényt, átültettem friss földbe, de nem élte túl. Több mint 20 éves volt, a plafonig ért, és Grafit hazavágta. Pedig nagyon szeretném én is orchideákkal telerakni az ablakomat, mint odahaza nevelő anyám.
> 
> Kis táska nagyon cuki, nekem is vannak kicsik is, de mióta megöregedtem, és rozoga lettem, én is rászoktam a "kofferekre"  mert viszem a "túlélő felszerelésemet" magammal. Víz, gyógyszerek, vércukormérő, kis nyomatmérő, tárca, iratos neszeszer, dezodor, parfüm, papírzsepik, stb. stb.
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 1614476


*
Ha cicád van vagy kutyád, mindenképpen ellenőrizd, hogy otthonodban milyen növények vannak:
*https://femina.hu/otthon/veszelyes_mergezo_szobanovenyek*
Sajnos több növényről nem is sejtjük, hogy MÉRGEZŐEK. S, télen, amikor a cicánk nem tud kint a kertben zöldet enni, képes és megkóstol(hat)ja bármelyik növényt, s akkor kész a tragédia, ezért azt jobb megelőzni. Légy tájékozott.
Ide bemásolom az egyik net-választ. A kérdés az volt, hogy az orchidea mennyire mérgező? A válasz az volt, hogy enyhén mérgező.
Mi az enyhén mérgező!? Hát már nem azért, de én orchideákkal is foglalatoskodom, és egyetlen, kereskedelmi forgalomban lévő orchidea nemzetségből sem mutattak ki emberre veszélyes vegyületeket. 
Kedves kérdező, íme néhány nemzetség, melyeknek fajait/hibridjeit a legnagyobb valószínűséggel találod meg a kereskedelemben, nem mérgezőek, és amely nemzetség talán egyik hibridjét neveled otthonodban: Phalaenopsis, (a leggyakoribb) Cattleya, Dendrobium, Cambria, Vanda, Zygopethalum, Angraecum, és Brassia. Keress rájuk a neten, talán felismered a sajátodat is a képek alapján. Ha a konkrét fajtával nem is, de legalább a nemzetséggel tisztában leszel.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 10)

varázsdoboz írta:


> A Te orhideád is fekvőnek tűnik
> Szép a gyep is.


Köszi drágám! Ez odahaza készült fotó Édesapáméknál.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 10)

_*Kedves Régimódiak, remek napotok legyen mindőtöknek! *_

_*

 

 *_


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 10)

Ha nemtévedek akkor ott szembe az EMKE cigánya zenélt


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 10)

udvarfy írta:


> Ha nemtévedek akkor ott szembe az EMKE cigánya zenélt


Ifi koromban jártam ott én is párszor, de nem a cigány zenéért, hanem vacsorázni. 

Ha már eszembe jutott az evés, akkor megmutatom a mai ebédünket, aminek az ötletét a neten találtam.

A felszelt édes káposztát befűszerezni, mint ahogy a párolt káposztát szoktuk, só, cukor, ecet, kömény, felönteni kis vízzel, és erre ráfektetni a fűszeres tarját. Én még a tetejére rátettem a krumplit is. Lefedtem a másik nagy tepsimmel, Szuper jó lett, egyszerre készült el a hús, a krumpli, és a párolt édes káposzta is. Máskor is így csinálom, mert nagyon jóízűt ettük belőle Apusommal.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 10)

Vicusmamsi ,
de jó volt neked  , én általában akkoriban még otthon vacsoráztam és majd késöbb jártunk igaz nem a "cigány zenét" hallgatni a "Pamutba vagy a Goliba" esetleg az ifi-parkba !


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 10)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamsi ,
> de jó volt neked  , én általában akkoriban még otthon vacsoráztam és majd késöbb jártunk igaz nem a "cigány zenét" hallgatni a "Pamutba vagy a Goliba" esetleg az ifi-parkba !


Kedves Udvarfy, vendéglátós volt a szerelmem akkoriban, és ő vitt ilyen kissé jobb helyekre vacsorázni, meg utána kicsit szórakozni, táncolni.  Vele ismertem meg az éjszakai szórakozó helyeket is, ahova persze utána soha többé nem jártam (Fekete macska, Volga szálló, meg egyéb éjszakai bárok.) De nem bánom, hogy ezt az oldalát is megismertem a szórakozásnak. Te jártál még presszókba, ahol élő zene is volt? Általában egy zongorista,m meg egy dobos. Nekem nagy kedvenceim voltak.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 10)

Vicusmamsi , most erre mit tudnék felelni ? Tyja nekem "szerencsém volt" mert az öregek hordtak magukkal . Igaz akkoriban még az Illés is csak olyan ici-pici zenekar volt meg volt egy olyan , hogy Kék csillag etc.pp.
Igen akkoriban majd minden "pressoban" élö zene volt a valamit magára adó étteremben esténként cigány zene szólt a bárokban meg hasonlóan zongorista és egy dobos ült valahol , de oda majd mindig belépöt kellett venni melyben már benne volt a "kötelezö fogyasztás" is . Mi sokat jártunk a Lilliom-ba ahol akkoriban Mészáros Józsi bácsi volt az üzletvezetö .


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 10)

udvarfy írta:


> Ha nemtévedek akkor ott szembe az EMKE cigánya zenélt


*
Sőt! A köruti oldalon látni lehetett az Emke Magyar Csárdájának az ablakát, a hímzett függönnyel... De jó is volt látni ezt a réges-régi képet... Pillanatra vissza is röppenhettem gyerekkoromba.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 10)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamsi , most erre mit tudnék felelni ? Tyja nekem "szerencsém volt" mert az öregek hordtak magukkal . Igaz akkoriban még az Illés is csak olyan ici-pici zenekar volt meg volt egy olyan , hogy Kék csillag etc.pp.
> Igen akkoriban majd minden "pressoban" élö zene volt a valamit magára adó étteremben esténként cigány zene szólt a bárokban meg hasonlóan zongorista és egy dobos ült valahol , de oda majd mindig belépöt kellett venni melyben már benne volt a "kötelezö fogyasztás" is . Mi sokat jártunk a Lilliom-ba ahol akkoriban Mészáros Józsi bácsi volt az üzletvezetö .


*
Sőt az Üllői úton a budapesti IX. kerületben volt a Szimfónia presszó és cukrászda - sütemény, fagylalt, kávé- és esténként élő zene. No meg a Ferenc körút elején - közel az Üllői úthoz volt a Kékmadár presszó, ott is élő zene volt késő délutántól - éjfélig (szombaton), más napokon este 10-ig, no meg a József körúton - szintén közel az Üllői úthoz a Magyar Csárda - élő cigányzenével...
A mai fiataloknak ez nem pálya... mint ahogyan a régen volt búcsúk sem, a színes fakanalakkal. A Vidám Park több játéka is azért bukott meg, mert a mai fiataloknak már más a világa... Hiába, az élet és az idő kerekét nem lehet sem fékezni, de megállítani sem... Idősebbekre, a visszapillantás, az emlék marad...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 10)

udvarfy írta:


> Vicusmamsi , most erre mit tudnék felelni ? Tyja nekem "szerencsém volt" mert az öregek hordtak magukkal . Igaz akkoriban még az Illés is csak olyan ici-pici zenekar volt meg volt egy olyan , hogy Kék csillag etc.pp.
> Igen akkoriban majd minden "pressoban" élö zene volt a valamit magára adó étteremben esténként cigány zene szólt a bárokban meg hasonlóan zongorista és egy dobos ült valahol , de oda majd mindig belépöt kellett venni melyben már benne volt a "kötelezö fogyasztás" is . Mi sokat jártunk a Lilliom-ba ahol akkoriban Mészáros Józsi bácsi volt az üzletvezetö .


*
Segíts kérlek, hol volt az a Liliom? 
A Baross utcánál, a József körúton volt a valamikori Vidám presszó. Ott is élő zene volt, zongora - és délután 5 órai tea - nem is értem, hogyan voltak, mert VOLTAK vendégek... no meg zenei felár a szimpla kávénál is. Akkor még volt a szimpla kávé, no meg a dupla... Emlékeztem, ma már ki sem hoznának ilyen "rövid" kávét....
De többre is emlékszem. Lehetett a boltban vásárolni 1/2 kiló cukrot, lisztet stb. Kávéból pedig 5 dekát, no meg 10 dekát... Valóban minden megváltozott. Legfőképpen az, hogy az emberek nagyban vásárolnak és otthonukban tárolják a megvásárolt dolgokat. Nem, nem sírom vissza a régi időket, nem, csak jó időnként elméláznom... S, jó megosztanom az emlékeimet.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 10)

Bojana , a Liliom utcában , azt hiszem a 9 szám alatt volt . A Mester utcából nyillik a Ferenc köruttal párhuzamosan helyezkedik el az Angyal utca után a következö utca . Igen , létezett a szimpla kávé , de azért akkoriban még egy pohár vizet is felszolgáltak a kávéhoz és némely kávéházban még ott logott a fogason a sok különbözö újság azokon a fura /már mint nekünk ifjaknak/ ujság tartok és idösebb úrak , hölgyek akik nagyrészük "jobb napokat meglátottakból" tevödött ki egy szimpla mellet ültek majd egésznap és szivták a ketté tört cigaretájukat a cigaretta szipkából .


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 11)

udvarfy írta:


> Bojana , a Liliom utcában , azt hiszem a 9 szám alatt volt . A Mester utcából nyillik a Ferenc köruttal párhuzamosan helyezkedik el az Angyal utca után a következö utca . Igen , létezett a szimpla kávé , de azért akkoriban még egy pohár vizet is felszolgáltak a kávéhoz és némely kávéházban még ott logott a fogason a sok különbözö újság azokon a fura /már mint nekünk ifjaknak/ ujság tartok és idösebb úrak , hölgyek akik nagyrészük "jobb napokat meglátottakból" tevödött ki egy szimpla mellet ültek majd egésznap és szivták a ketté tört cigaretájukat a cigaretta szipkából .


*
Ismerem a környéket, de ott nem ismertem Liliom nevű szórakozó helyet? 1960-tól 1989-ig a Ferenc körúton laktunk, a Ferenc térre jártam házi orvoshoz. A Mester utcában volt az SZTK, a Mester utca 19-be jártam általános iskolába, sőt még a fiam is oda járt... A Mester utca és a Tinódi utca sarkán volt egy teraszos szórakozóhely, ahol rövid italokat mértek. A maszek cukrászda a másik sarkon volt, eszméletlenül finom süteményekkel és fagylalttal... Mára már azt is átalakították, más üzlet van. Ott beljebb a "dzsumbujban" viszont volt italbolt, sejtem, hogy oda még véletlenül sem tértél be. Ma már? Ma már ez a környék csodálatosan szép lett, csupa kedves kis vendéglővel, sörözővel, a Ferenc téren is lebontották a régi bérlakásokat, álomszép és új házakat építettek fel. Mondanom sem kell, hogy csillagászati összegért. Úgy, hogy nem lettem okosabb, mert nem tudom betájolni azt a helyet, amiről írtál. De köszönöm. Ami a kávét, és a vizet illeti, valóban úgy volt...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 11)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kedves Udvarfy, vendéglátós volt a szerelmem akkoriban, és ő vitt ilyen kissé jobb helyekre vacsorázni, meg utána kicsit szórakozni, táncolni.  Vele ismertem meg az éjszakai szórakozó helyeket is, ahova persze utána soha többé nem jártam (Fekete macska, Volga szálló, meg egyéb éjszakai bárok.) De nem bánom, hogy ezt az oldalát is megismertem a szórakozásnak. Te jártál még presszókba, ahol élő zene is volt? Általában egy zongorista,m meg egy dobos. Nekem nagy kedvenceim voltak.


*
Óh, a Fekete macska?! A Knézits utcában. Valaha én is jártam ott, látod ott van a zongora is... Csak most nem ülnek mögötte... Fogalmam nincs, mit és miért szerettünk oda járni? Talán a 6 tagú társaság volt az ok és az indok. Három pár, igen, igen - így jártunk ide.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 11)

Időnként nem is tudom, miért fájnak dolgok. De fájnak, az kétségtelen. Az unokahúgomtól tudom, hogy a Margitszigeten már nem működik a Casino. Nem is értem, miért hagynak ilyen csodálatosan jó vendéglátóhelyet elveszni? Nincs egy olyan megfizethető hely, ahol lehetne ebédelni párban, kisgyerekkel, vagy akár családilag. Ott a közelben a hajóállomás is, a sok fát kivágták, mert még és még sport telepeket nyitnak, működtetnek, de nem foglalkoznak azzal, hogy a sétálók valóban jól érezzék magukat, úgy, mint régen.
Valamikor nappal jó hely volt a Casino, megfizethető árakkal, este pedig zenés-táncos szórakozóhelyként működött. Nem is értem, miért nem ugrik rá erre egy szakmabeli, aki felismerné a lehetőséget és a szolgáltatás fontosságát. Lényeg, fiatal koromban sokat jártam a Casinóba, nappal és este is. A bejáratnál volt a pereces, ahol már a kisfiammal vettünk mindig perecet, jaj de szép idők is voltak azok, jaj de szépek!
Mit is szeretnék?
Egy megfizethető, kedves, hangulatos, családi vendéglőt nappal - ahová gyerekkocsival is be lehetne térni, baba etetésre - sőt a mellékhelyiségben baba tisztába tevésre legyen lehetőség - este pedig mehetne a tánc kivilágos virradatig..


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 14)

*




*




*
* 


*
Hol is VOLT ez a csoda? A Római parton. Az utolsó fotón jómagam, a Lacus öcsémmel... Ott strandoltunk, fürödtünk a Duna vízében. Nem volt piszkos, nem volt szennyezett, jól éreztük magunkat. Ma már, még bokáig sem mernék bemenni a vízbe... Sajnálom. De azt a hangulatot is, ami ott volt, azon a régi Rómain. Valamikor kabinok voltak sorban, olyan embereknek, akik azt tudták megfizetni, vagy éppen vállalati üdülők, ahová a dolgozók a hétvégén, ünnepnapokon mentek pihenni családostól. Minden olyan egyszerű volt és kedves. Senki nem villogott sem drága autóval, de drága dolgokkal sem. Volt aki sátrazott, s az is nagyon jó buli volt. Pedig akkoriban még nem voltak olyan csili-vili sátrak, mint manapság... Volt viszont bográcsozás, jó hangulat és barátság, no meg szeretet. Több mázsával. Igen, igen, visszasírom életemnek azt az időszakát... De nemcsak ezért, másért is.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 14)

**
De jó is volt kicsit visszapörgetni az idő kerekét...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Július 14)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> **
> De jó is volt kicsit visszapörgetni az idő kerekét...


Imádom a régi autókat. Igaz, most többnyire retrónak mondható darabokat láthattunk S nem oldtimereket, de azért itt is láttam a film elején 1-2-t amiben szívesen ülnék...
https://www.veteran.hu/regebbi-szamainkbol/2348-cseh-komedias-tatra-57b


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 16)

Szép napot kedves Régimódiak!
Remélem, hamarosan lesz annyi időm, hogy végre megnézhetem a videókat is.  Tegnap fodrászoltunk itthon, ismét a megszokott süni hajam van.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 16)

Kedves Vicusmamsi! Kedves Régimódiak!
Ti adtátok a "felmentést", miszerint ide,* ebbe a topicba minden kedvesség, minden szép, minden vidorság - akár vegyesen is! - de behozható*. No, most meglépem ezt és egy nagyon kedves-vidor-mosolyra érdemes videót hoztam be. Legyen szép napotok!

***
Most pedig "elviszlek" mindnyájatokat egy kis libegőzésre  Úgy gondoltam, ha lúd, legyen már kövér?!  Ha itt, ebben a topicban mindent szabad, ami kedves, ami vidor, ami régi, ami hangulatos, ami szeretet, ami szép - akkor légyen. Érezzétek jól magatokat a budapesti Libegőn. No persze, kedves Régimódiak, ez ugye nem az elmúlt században - de MOST a jelenben történik  s, ugye, hogy nem baj?! Ti írtátok, hogy ez egy kedves --mindenre nyitott, beszélgetős -- topic! Hááát, akkor húzzunk bele


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 16)

Kedves Régimódiak! Kedves Barátaim!
Előzőekben írtam arról, ha már lúd, légyen kövér... No akkor most ideje van a nevetésnek. Behoztam valóban régi, de újabb, no meg legújabb jeleneteket. No aztán vidorkodjunk 

*
*
*
*
Remélem nem bántátok meg, hogy velem tartottatok?


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 17)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Kedves Vicusmamsi! Kedves Régimódiak!
> Ti adtátok a "felmentést", miszerint ide,* ebbe a topicba minden kedvesség, minden szép, minden vidorság - akár vegyesen is! - de behozható*. No, most meglépem ezt és egy nagyon kedves-vidor-mosolyra érdemes videót hoztam be. Legyen szép napotok!
> 
> ***
> Most pedig "elviszlek" mindnyájatokat egy kis libegőzésre  Úgy gondoltam, ha lúd, legyen már kövér?!  Ha itt, ebben a topicban mindent szabad, ami kedves, ami vidor, ami régi, ami hangulatos, ami szeretet, ami szép - akkor légyen. Érezzétek jól magatokat a budapesti Libegőn. No persze, kedves Régimódiak, ez ugye nem az elmúlt században - de MOST a jelenben történik  s, ugye, hogy nem baj?! Ti írtátok, hogy ez egy kedves --mindenre nyitott, beszélgetős -- topic! Hááát, akkor húzzunk bele


Kedves Georgina, köszi a videót, még sosem láttam végig a Libegő útvonalát. Gyerekként osztálykirándulással jutottunk el, de akkor olyan hihetetlenül hosszú sor várakozott rá, hogy a tanáraink feladták. Felnőttként meg éppen elromlott, amikor odaértünk, így újfent lemaradtam róla sajnos.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 17)

Kellemes, és vidám napot minden Régimódinak!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 17)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Kedves Georgina, köszi a videót, még sosem láttam végig a Libegő útvonalát. Gyerekként osztálykirándulással jutottunk el, de akkor olyan hihetetlenül hosszú sor várakozott rá, hogy a tanáraink feladták. Felnőttként meg éppen elromlott, amikor odaértünk, így újfent lemaradtam róla sajnos.


*
Jaj, de örömködöm, hogy örömet szerezhettem! Megsúgom én sem voltam még, de nem is megyek... Fiatal koromban a Magas Tátrában, Lanovkán utaztam, az olyan kabinos megoldás volt. Nekem az jobban tetszett. Ez a székes? No, igen, nem nyerte meg a tetszésemet... S, ha menet közben leesne a cipőm?!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 18)

Régi nevén: *Üttörő* - Mai elnevezése: *Gyermekvasút*
Története, régi és mai filmrészletek, csodálatos videó felvételek. Az archív felvételeknél a hang _ ismerős_, biztosan emlékeztek a régi mozikra, amikor a nagyfilm előtti _Hiradó felmondó szövegét E hangon - hallottuk_. Igen, igen, visszaröppenés a fiatal korunkba... A régi mozik hangulatába... Sőt a kisvasútra is. 
Mikor utaztatok rajta? 
Megvallom, mindkét gyerekemet anno' elvittem, de mindketten még kicsik voltak. Az útja ma is csodaszép, erdőn visz keresztül és hangulatos...
Jó utazást kívánok, s közben jusson eszetekbe az, hogy _minden mulandó, de van lehetőség a mulandó perceket vissza is hívni. _Most ezt tettem. 
Barátsággal és örömmel , szeretettel.

**


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 18)

*No comment... A videó mindent elmond...

no és a mamával...

a kis elefánt szinte belebújik az emberbe... úgy mutatja ki a szeretetét... Csak az az ormány, de sokszor "útban van" 

Legyen szép napotok! Ennyi szeretetet küldve, remélem teljesül a kívánságom.*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 18)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Régi nevén: *Üttörő* - Mai elnevezése: *Gyermekvasút*
> Története, régi és mai filmrészletek, csodálatos videó felvételek. Az archív felvételeknél a hang _ ismerős_, biztosan emlékeztek a régi mozikra, amikor a nagyfilm előtti _Hiradó felmondó szövegét E hangon - hallottuk_. Igen, igen, visszaröppenés a fiatal korunkba... A régi mozik hangulatába... Sőt a kisvasútra is.
> Mikor utaztatok rajta?
> Megvallom, mindkét gyerekemet anno' elvittem, de mindketten még kicsik voltak. Az útja ma is csodaszép, erdőn visz keresztül és hangulatos...
> ...


Az Úttörővasút nagy kedvencem volt, nagyon irigyeltem az ott dolgozó gyerekeket. Volt egy osztálytársam, aki úttörővasutas volt, amikor szolgálati ideje volt nem járt suliba, ezt pláne irigyeltük tőle, bár úgy tudom, hogy igazából nem is maradt ki a tanításból, csak olyankor ott volt nekik iskola. Mindenesetre nem lett hiányos a tudása, mert tanárnőként végezte.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 18)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *No comment... A videó mindent elmond...
> 
> no és a mamával...
> 
> ...


Nagyon aranyosak, és milyen gyengéden bánnak a kicsikkel. Nagyon jó dolog kis elefántnak lenni, mert az egész család ővja, vigyázza, amire szükség is van, mert amíg kicsik, az oroszlánok simán megtámadják őket, ha lehetőségük van rá.
A jókívánságot köszönjük!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 18)

_*Szép napot minden kedves Régimódinak!*_

Családlátogatás
(részlet)

Ha mihozzánk vendég jön, akkor anyukám kávét főz, és becsukja a mi szobánk ajtaját, mert oda jobb be se nézni.
De sajnos a tanító néni előre megüzente anyukámnak, hogy ne tekintsük őt vendégnek, mert csak a családdal szeretne megismerkedni.
Ezért anyukám lemosta az ajtókat, és elrakta a kabátokat meg a cipőket az előszobából. Apukám megragasztotta a fotel lábát, és becsavart még két égőt a csillárba.
A Bori leszedte a színészképeket a falról, én pegig kivittem a vadgesztenyéimet az erkélyre.
Amikor már olyan rend volt, amilyen nem szokott lenni, akkor a Pacsitacsit is átküldtük a szomszédba, mert ő nem tudhatja, hogy a tanító néni nem vendég, és lehet, hogy megrágja a cipőjét, ahogy a vendégeknek szokta.
A tanító néni csak fél óráig volt nálunk, mégis jól megismerkedett a családdal, mert közbem megérkeztek a Bandi bácsiék Érdről, az alattunk lakók felkiabáltak, hogy legurultak a gesztenyék az erkélyről, a szomszédból hazazavarták a Pacsitacsit, mert nem tudta, hogy az ő konyhájukban is szobatisztának kell lenni.
De én nem is bánom, mert így a tanító néni legalább látta, hogy mi itthon is elég elevenek szoktunk lenni.
Janikovszky Éva


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 18)

Visszaröppentelek a gyerekkorodba 
Olyan mesefilmet hoztam be, ami még az EREDETI és régi... az EREDETI magyar szinkronnal. Remélem örömet okoztam? Bevallom, nagyon szeretem, jókedvet okoz a különösen kedves jelenetei. No, akkor készítsd magadnak rágcsát, limonádét, netán fagylaltot és jó szórakozást a mozizáshoz!

*https://gloria.tv/video/7dEMLoLWevLJBdTaCCuBVuSsN*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 18)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> _*Szép napot minden kedves Régimódinak!*_
> 
> Családlátogatás
> (részlet)
> ...


*
Nagyon, de nagyon szeretem Janikovszky Évát! Olyan aranyos, élet-illatú, valóságos, életből merített történetei vannak. Köszönöm azt, hogy behoztad és eszünkbe juttattad. Mennyi, de mennyi értékes és szép olvasmány van, amit érdemes újból és újból átböngészni és film, amit érdemes megnézni.
Igaz, hogy ez a film Bálint Ágnes írása nyomán készült, de nagyon aranyos:

**
*
és itt egy újabb Janikovszky Éva - brilliáns mű - filmre dolgozva:

****



*

Szép napot mindnyájunknak! Szép napot és jó egészséget!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 18)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Imádom a régi autókat. Igaz, most többnyire retrónak mondható darabokat láthattunk S nem oldtimereket, de azért itt is láttam a film elején 1-2-t amiben szívesen ülnék...
> https://www.veteran.hu/regebbi-szamainkbol/2348-cseh-komedias-tatra-57b


Dobozkám, ez nagyon cuki, még a kocsi mosást is tanították.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 18)

Utaztunk (utazunk), filmeket néztünk (nézünk), de mi lesz a lakmával?
Igazi RETRO melegszendvics recept itt megtanulható. Aki előadja, rendkívüli személyiség, barátságos és jó szakács. Minden receptjét olyan érthetően, jól adja elő, hogy azt mindenki el tudja készíteni, még azok is, akik különben haragban vannak a fakanállal. 

***
**
Ugyanez Szakácstól más recept itt alább:

****
*




*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 19)

Nyári hangulat.... 



*





Piknik - 1916-ból.. Amikor a családtagok még együtt érezték jól magukat... És nem külön program, meg külön szoba, meg külön tévé...
*
Ez akár a Margitszigeten is megtörténhetett...




Régen... Remélem a családok ismét felfedezik az együtt töltött vasárnapok szépségét és hangulatát?
*




A hegyekben... valahol... Vissza kellene hozni az életünkbe ezeket a boldogságos időket...
*
...és egy mai fotó 




Ők már felfedezték, hogy jó együtt lenni...


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 21)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Utaztunk (utazunk), filmeket néztünk (nézünk), de mi lesz a lakmával?
> Igazi RETRO melegszendvics recept itt megtanulható. Aki előadja, rendkívüli személyiség, barátságos és jó szakács. Minden receptjét olyan érthetően, jól adja elő, hogy azt mindenki el tudja készíteni, még azok is, akik különben haragban vannak a fakanállal.
> 
> *
> ...


Melegszenyát nagyon szeretjük, le is tesztelem majd a krémeket, köszike.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 21)

_*Kellemes hétvégét kedves Régimódiak!*_

"Semmiben sem nyilvánul meg olyan világosan az emberek jelleme, mint a játékban."

(Lev Tolsztoj)


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 21)

Jó éjszakát kedves Régimódiak!


----------



## Andágica (2018 Július 21)

Sajnos, az utolsó kép minden egyes darabja ismerős számomra, ami azt jelenti, hogy nem vagyok mai csirke én sem. Erdélyben nőttem fel, de hát azért minden hasonló volt, mint itt, Magyarországon. Legfeljebb más volt a falvédőn a szöveg-az én gyerekeim nem is láttak már ilyet-, vagy más volt a vizesvödör , sajtár mintája. 
Boltban nem vehettünk kakaós csigát, mert messze volt a város, így kenyeret, süteményt mindenki maga sütött, ha enni akart. És sütöttünk is, de még milyen finomat. Én ma is gyakran megteszem, mert az enyém jobb, mint a bolti. És a régi szüretek! Nekünk, gyerekeknek jó mulatság volt, a felnőtteknek kemény munka. Jófajta szőlők voltak, vegyesen mindenféle, és a mustja finom, édes. A szomszédok jöttek segíteni, reggel a kupica pálinkával kezdték, aztán napközben ott volt a foszlós kalács, estére meg a jól megérdemelt bőséges vacsora. Addigra mi gyereke már jól elpilledtünk, nem kellett a ringatás. Igaz, nekem most sem kell, jó alvókám van: bárhol, bármikor.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 22)

Andágica írta:


> Sajnos, az utolsó kép minden egyes darabja ismerős számomra, ami azt jelenti, hogy nem vagyok mai csirke én sem. Erdélyben nőttem fel, de hát azért minden hasonló volt, mint itt, Magyarországon. Legfeljebb más volt a falvédőn a szöveg-az én gyerekeim nem is láttak már ilyet-, vagy más volt a vizesvödör , sajtár mintája.
> Boltban nem vehettünk kakaós csigát, mert messze volt a város, így kenyeret, süteményt mindenki maga sütött, ha enni akart. És sütöttünk is, de még milyen finomat. Én ma is gyakran megteszem, mert az enyém jobb, mint a bolti. És a régi szüretek! Nekünk, gyerekeknek jó mulatság volt, a felnőtteknek kemény munka. Jófajta szőlők voltak, vegyesen mindenféle, és a mustja finom, édes. A szomszédok jöttek segíteni, reggel a kupica pálinkával kezdték, aztán napközben ott volt a foszlós kalács, estére meg a jól megérdemelt bőséges vacsora. Addigra mi gyereke már jól elpilledtünk, nem kellett a ringatás. Igaz, nekem most sem kell, jó alvókám van: bárhol, bármikor.


Kedves Andágica!
Kellemes emlékeket idéztél fel a szürettel kapcsolatban, nálunk is családilag történt a szüret, nem igazán volt nagy szőlőnk, csak annyi, amennyi éppen elég volt 2-3 száz liter bornak, nálunk volt pár sor tőke, meg nagyapánál is, de ha rossz év volt, akkor vettünk hozzá vidékről szőlőt. Mikor Apukám az első tőkéket leszüretelte, nagyon kevés szőlő termett, én még kisgyermek voltam, 6-7 éves tán, emlékszem mindenféle alkalmatosság híján zsákba tette, és nekem kellett kislányként mezítláb taposnom, közben Apa tartott, hogy ne veszítsem el az egyensúlyomat.  
Kenyeret sok-sok éve magunknak sütöm, nagyon megszerettem a kelt tésztákkal foglalkozni, pedig vagy 40 éves koromig féltem tőlük, és nem is csináltam, de mikor ráéreztem, onnantól nagy szerelem lett a pékárunk elkészítése. Rengeteg tanultam a netről, de még többet a tapasztalatból, gyakorlatból, sok receptet magam hoztam össze, pl. a gluténérzékeny barátnőmnek én kísérleteztem ki a zsemlének valót. Egy nagy adósságom van magam felé, a kovász készítése, valamiért még eddig nem mertem neki állni, hogy kipróbáljam a kovászos kenyér készítést, eddig csak öregtésztával dolgoztam. 
Alvókádat nagyon irigylem, én sajnos huszonéve nagyon rossz alvó vagyok, általában 2,5-6 órát alszom, sajnos ebből a két és fél a gyakoribb, de ha összejön ritkán a maximum 6 óra, az is több részletben sikerül, közte rengeteg ébrenléttel, forgolódással.

Hozok egy kis ízelítőt a keltjeimből.  Zsömle, gluténmentes zsömle, kenyér, bucik, kakaós csiga, sajtos croisant, otellószőlős kalács, töltött kelt tekercs, bagett, kombe, sajtos hajtovány


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 22)

Jó éjszakát minden kedves Régimódinak!


----------



## Andágica (2018 Július 22)

Kedves vicusmamsi!
Nem azért, hogy hízelegjek, de nagyon ügyes vagy. Én is szeretek sütögetni, ha van időm, a gyerekeimnek mindenképpen. De sok olyan embert ismerek a környezetemben, aki nem mer kelt tésztát sütni, pedig nem is olyan nagy ördöngősség. Kell hozzá némi érzék, meg tapasztalat, de valahol mindenkinek el kell kezdeni, nem igaz?
A régi szüretek: nálunk hosszú fakádban, szekéren hozták le a szőlőt a hegyből a pincéhez. Régen taposták a szőlőt, de már az én gyerekkoromban jött a daráló, amit a sajtoló fölé raktak, lent meg folyt a must, ami időtől függően hol édesebb, hol savanyúbb volt . Mi, gyerekek imádtuk, ott lábatlankodtunk a felnőttek körül azok nem kis bosszúságára.
Akkor még tőkék voltak, nem lugasok. A télire szánt szőlőt "karikával" együtt vágták le. Vagyis a szép, még zöld fürtöket tartalmazó vesszőket karikába hajtották és kötötték a karóhoz, hogy aztán szüretkor vesszőstől levágják és nagy gonddal hazavigyék. Otthon aztán fűtetlen helyen, de fagymentesen tartották, így volt, akinek még márciusban is volt szőlője. Ma egész évben lehet már kapni, az azért mégis más volt.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Július 23)

Andágica,
Jó hogy irtad a szölöt , mert kisfalumba valamikor a svábok is igy tartositották a szölöt télire melyett majd a budapesti piacokon árultak "jó pénzért" télen valamikor régen . Esetleg ma még a föváros környéki sváb falvak piacain találhat az ember gyermeke ilyent meg a "régi" gyümölcs fajtákat is mint a már többször is emlegetett körték , korai cseresznyék melyett kis csokorba kötöttek és ugy árulták a kofák , vagy igy augusztusba a felénk jellemzö Mariska nevezetü öszibarackot , csiri-csuri szölöt mely mára lassan kihal . Igen a szölö kis szemü, laza a fürtje a barack mára már "szörös" iiiii !Az hogy mind kettö kitünö izü az senkit nemérdekel , nem köll !


----------



## Andágica (2018 Július 23)

Kár, hogy hagyjuk kihalni a régi fajtákat! Génbankként is szolgálhatnának, mert a mai hibridek nem túl ellenállóak. Nálunk volt egy almafajta Erdélyben, még most is megtalálható itt-ott :Kanadai renet volt a neve, nem túl látványos kinézetre, olyan zöldes-sárgás, színű volt, jó vastag héjjal. Talán ezért, télire kitűnő volt, az íze pedig fenomenális, édes-savanyú. Az almás pitébe csak le kellett reszelni, alig kellett hozzá cukor, párolni nem kellett(én amúgy sem szoktam). De sorolhatnám Sóvári, fajtát, Arany pármen, a nyári borízű alma, stb.
Szerencsére én is ismerek olyat, aki veszi a fáradtságot és felkutat, telepít régi fajtákat a kertjébe! Jó lenne, ha sok követője lenn!!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 24)

Szép estét kedves Régimódiak!


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 26)

_*Kellemes délutánt minden kedves Régimódinak!*_
_*

 *_
Rendőrbódé ,Marx tér,1954.



 
Az első hajvágás 1943


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 27)

_*Kellemes és vidám hétvégét minden kedves Régimódinak!*_
_*

 *_


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 28)

_*Jóóóó reggelt! *_
_*

 

 *_


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Július 30)

Szép napot mindenkinek, remélem, ti jobban viselitek ezeket a tikkadt szöcskenyájas napokat, mint jómagam.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 30)

- Nem egyszerre! - egymás után...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Július 30)

Van-e a Csapatban aki még emlékszik erre a táncra? Tizenkét éves voltam, amikor ez a vidi készült.
**Pár év múlva, már én is roptam, a régi Danuviába jártunk, Angyalföldre, no persze, akkor már tizenhat éves voltam.
*
Ma már ebbe a korcsoportba tartozom és kb. úgy táncolom, mint a "botos" úriember De ez nem tart vissza, hogy időnként ne ropjam. Pláne, hogy most eléggé bele is húztam a fogyókúrába. Amikor csak rászedem magam, zumbázom a monitorral szemben. Felveszem jó hangos "kakaóra" és szinte azonnal jobb lesz a kedvem. Ha bárki kíváncsi, menjen át a fogyókúrás topicba. Sok érdekességet olvashatsz és még táncolni is lesz kedved. Garantálom 
**


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 1)

_*Kellemes, hűsölős, elviselhető napot minden kedves Régimódinak!

 *_


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Van-e a Csapatban aki még emlékszik erre a táncra? Tizenkét éves voltam, amikor ez a vidi készült.
> **Pár év múlva, már én is roptam, a régi Danuviába jártunk, Angyalföldre, no persze, akkor már tizenhat éves voltam.
> *
> Ma már ebbe a korcsoportba tartozom és kb. úgy táncolom, mint a "botos" úriember De ez nem tart vissza, hogy időnként ne ropjam. Pláne, hogy most eléggé bele is húztam a fogyókúrába. Amikor csak rászedem magam, zumbázom a monitorral szemben. Felveszem jó hangos "kakaóra" és szinte azonnal jobb lesz a kedvem. Ha bárki kíváncsi, menjen át a fogyókúrás topicba. Sok érdekességet olvashatsz és még táncolni is lesz kedved. Garantálom
> **


Szeretem ezeket a régi táncos videókat nézni, hallgatni. 
Drukk a fogyókúrádhoz Georgina!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Szeretem ezeket a régi táncos videókat nézni, hallgatni.
> Drukk a fogyókúrádhoz Georgina!


*
Reménykedem, hogy többen mellém állnak - fogyókúra okán. - Bízom, de elsősorban önmagamban. Iszonyatosan nehéz, ez tény. Be is vallom. De az egészségem a tét, a mozgásom, sőt az életem.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Reménykedem, hogy többen mellém állnak - fogyókúra okán. - Bízom, de elsősorban önmagamban. Iszonyatosan nehéz, ez tény. Be is vallom. De az egészségem a tét, a mozgásom, sőt az életem.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 1)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Reménykedem, hogy többen mellém állnak - fogyókúra okán. - Bízom, de elsősorban önmagamban. Iszonyatosan nehéz, ez tény. Be is vallom. De az egészségem a tét, a mozgásom, sőt az életem.


Georgina, nem tudom, milyen tipusú fogyókúrát tartasz, de a kedvenc reggelimet szívesen a figyelmedbe ajánlom. Cukorbetegek számára is remek alternatíva, mert a zabpehely hosszú felszívódású szébhidrát, én egy tojással és egy púpos evőkanál aprószemű zabpehellyel simán elvagyok minimum 4 órát, és nem esik le a cukrom. Nekem sokáig inzulinrezisztenciám volt, másfél óránként a béka feneke alá esett a cukorszintem, egy rémálom volt az a kb. 2 év. A kaja gondolatára is undort éreztem, mivel másfél-két óránként ennem kellett valami szénhidrátot.
Szóval: 
Zabpelyhes 1 tojásos rántotta Vicustól
Lehet mindennel variálni, ami akad a hűtőben, remek alternatíva cukorbetegeknek, és valamennyire még a gluténérzékenyeknek is. Nem kell kenyér, vagy pékáru hozzá, mégis megvan órákra a lassú szénhidrát felszívódás. Nekem egyetlen tojás elég órákra, hogy ne legyen éhségérzetem, és ne ingadozzon a vércukor szintem.

kb. 1 púpos evőkanál zabpelyhet beleteszek egy tálkába, és éppen csak annyi meleg vizet engedek rá, hogy összeessen tőle. Nem kell állni hagyni, mert a meleg víztől rögtön felpuhul, igaz, én többnyire az apró szeműt veszem. Sózom, hozzáütök egy tojást, jól összekeverem, és serpenyőben megsütöm. Nagy lángon fél perc után megforgatom, és a másik felét is hőkezelem. Kolbásszal, medvehagymával, reszelt sajttal, bármivel ízesíthető.
Desszertes tányérról eszem, így a szememet kissé becsapom, de pont elég egy ekkora adag, főleg, ha grillezett cukkinivel, vagy kolbásszal, sonkával dúsítom.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 1)

Férjemnek több éve vannak epekövei, ami kapcsán már jó pár éve a fasírttól a rántott húsig mindent tepsiben sütök, minimális zsiradékkal, csak amennyit éppen muszáj. Megkenem a sütőpapírt ecsettel, rá a sütni való, majd rántott husi esetében a tetejét is megtapicskolom kis olajjal, mert a száraz panír nagyon undorító tud lenni, és irány a sütő. Fél időben megforgatom, hogy a másik fele is piros legyen.

A felső combokat a csont mentén végigvágom, az alsót pedig ahol a legvastagabb a husi, átszúrom, és kicsit meghasítom. Fasírthoz pedig hosszú évek óta áztatott zsemle helyett apró szemű zabpelyhet keverek. Férjem idegenkedik minden újítástól, de ezt simán elfogadta








A fánk is tepsiben sül nálunk olaj helyett:


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 1)

Magamnak pékáru helyett ilyen zabpelyhes-túrós pogikat sütök, egy darabbal elvagyok délig reggeltől.  Ha valaminek érdekel benneteket a receptje, szívesen bemásolom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Georgina, nem tudom, milyen tipusú fogyókúrát tartasz, de a kedvenc reggelimet szívesen a figyelmedbe ajánlom. Cukorbetegek számára is remek alternatíva, mert a zabpehely hosszú felszívódású szébhidrát, én egy tojással és egy púpos evőkanál aprószemű zabpehellyel simán elvagyok minimum 4 órát, és nem esik le a cukrom. Nekem sokáig inzulinrezisztenciám volt, másfél óránként a béka feneke alá esett a cukorszintem, egy rémálom volt az a kb. 2 év. A kaja gondolatára is undort éreztem, mivel másfél-két óránként ennem kellett valami szénhidrátot.
> Szóval:
> Zabpelyhes 1 tojásos rántotta Vicustól
> Lehet mindennel variálni, ami akad a hűtőben, remek alternatíva cukorbetegeknek, és valamennyire még a gluténérzékenyeknek is. Nem kell kenyér, vagy pékáru hozzá, mégis megvan órákra a lassú szénhidrát felszívódás. Nekem egyetlen tojás elég órákra, hogy ne legyen éhségérzetem, és ne ingadozzon a vércukor szintem.
> ...


*
Utólagos engedelmeddel ÁTMÁSOLOM a fogyókúrás topicba, mert reménykedem, hogy többeknek, akik oda belépnek - elnyeri tetszését. Nekem nagyon csábító és valóban ízesnek tűnik. Köszönöm!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 1)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> Magamnak pékáru helyett ilyen zabpelyhes-túrós pogikat sütök, egy darabbal elvagyok délig reggeltől.  Ha valaminek érdekel benneteket a receptje, szívesen bemásolom.  Csatolás megtekintése 1617437


*
Köszönném, ha EZT a receptet és ami még az eszedbe jut, megosztanál a https://canadahun.com/temak/fogyÓkÚra-több-fajta-is-itt.58923/ topik látogatóival.


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 1)

MInden topicben muszaly fozni? valami rendszert kene kialakitani a cimnek megfeleloen.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> MInden topicben muszaly fozni? valami rendszert kene kialakitani a cimnek megfeleloen.


_*Drága Melitta*_, ugye nem vonod vissza az engedélyedet, hogy ez hagy legyen egy rendhagyó, mindenféléről csevegős topik ugye? Elvégre egy privát, baráti beszélgetésnél sem akasztjuk meg a témát, és vonulunk át egy másik helyiségbe minden alkalommal, ha valami újról kezdünk el beszélni, hanem jön sorra egymás után gördülékenyen.  Ha van érdekes recept, legfeljebb Georginával betesszük a főzős csoportokba is, ő jobban tudja, mi hova való, de itt is hagy maradjanak meg, ha kérhetem. Köszönöm szépen: Vicus


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 2)

Nem egeszen ertitek a forum mukodeset , nem face ahol omlesztve minden megy es felora mulva semmit meg nem talalsz. A chethez hasonloan akkor latod es felora mulva mar a sok beirastol visszanezni is komoly ido kell. Bekapcsolodni se lehet ha minden ossze van kavarva.
A forum rengeteg temval foglakozik vannak kategoriak ami a nagy osszefoglalo topicok sokasaga.
Arrol szo se lehet hogy feltesztek ide valami fogyis kajat es a fogyokoras topicba is es duplazodik triplazodik minden, es a kromanyosok napestig toroljek a beirasokat.
Ez nem beszelgetes hogy bazi nagy kepeket kajakrol sorba raktok fel. Mitol is regimodi akkor a topic?
legalabb 60 fele fozesi tanacsadas dietas stb topic van.34500 temank van.
https://canadahun.com/forums/eszem-íszom.115/
Panasz nem lehet hogy nincs eleg.
BArki erre teved biztos nem kivan se csulokkel se kolbaszokkal se hazlalo fankokal talalkozni , annak ez nagy csalodas. Nyilvan valamifele nosztalgara gondol kepek irasok stb mint ahogy indult is a topic. A magatok valasztotta topicnevhez illene ragaszkodni .
Esetleg valami olyen nevet talaljatok ki ami nem megteveszto
pl
PAncsika e s barati tracspartyja biztos van ennel jobb nev is , de a Regimodi az kotelez a regi dolgokhoz.


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 2)

Melitta írta:


> Nem egeszen ertitek a forum mukodeset , nem face ahol omlesztve minden megy es felora mulva semmit meg nem talalsz. A chethez hasonloan akkor latod es felora mulva mar a sok beirastol visszanezni is komoly ido kell. Bekapcsolodni se lehet ha minden ossze van kavarva.
> A forum rengeteg temval foglakozik vannak kategoriak ami a nagy osszefoglalo topicok sokasaga.
> Arrol szo se lehet hogy feltesztek ide valami fogyis kajat es a fogyokoras topicba is es duplazodik triplazodik minden, es a kromanyosok napestig toroljek a beirasokat.
> Ez nem beszelgetes hogy bazi nagy kepeket kajakrol sorba raktok fel. Mitol is regimodi akkor a topic?
> ...



_*Melitta, *a te fórumod, a te szabályaid, nyilván te döntöd el, mit, és hogyan lehet!_
_De én meg egy szabad szellem vagyok, és inkább elköszönök, minthogy egy katonás, és örökké fegyelmező légkörben topikolgassak, és olvassam bosszankodva a rendre utasítgatást.* Köszönöm az eddigi lehetőséget, és további kellemes társalgást mindenkinek!*_

_*Georgina, Varázsdoboz, *köszönöm a kedves személyiségeteket, örülök, hogy ha csak rövid időre is, de netes ismerettségbe kerülhettem veletek! Puszi: Vicus_


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 2)

Sajnalom , se nem katonas se fegyelmezo nem vagyok , ha minden szabalyt felrugunk akkor senki nem igazodik ki 34ezer tema kozott. Aki netezik ezt tudnia kell.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Vicusmamsi írta:


> _*Melitta, *a te fórumod, a te szabályaid, nyilván te döntöd el, mit, és hogyan lehet!_
> _De én meg egy szabad szellem vagyok, és inkább elköszönök, minthogy egy katonás, és örökké fegyelmező légkörben topikolgassak, és olvassam bosszankodva a rendre utasítgatást.* Köszönöm az eddigi lehetőséget, és további kellemes társalgást mindenkinek!*_
> 
> _*Georgina, Varázsdoboz, *köszönöm a kedves személyiségeteket, örülök, hogy ha csak rövid időre is, de netes ismerettségbe kerülhettem veletek! Puszi: Vicus_


Most akkor hol is kezdjem?
Értem, s megértem az asztaltársaságunk érzelmi és értelmi problémáit.Ezen én is átmentem s nem is ilyen kellemes társaságban és társalgásban....
Nem titok az életkorom, s a Tiétek sem az, hisz utaltatok már rá ki hány évvel idősebb nálam ( ha más nem privátban), s az se legyen titok, hogy az állandó "törzsasztal" valamennyi résztvevőjével sűrű privát levelezést is folytatok. Ezek alapján én vagyok a kiscsoportos óvodás a csapatban s mint ismert a gyerekszáj mindig őszinte, s kimondja amit gondol... Másrészről,régen divat volt levelet írni tollal és pennával. Mivel a számítógép nem csak a kakaót, de a tintát sem szereti, így mégiscsak kénytelen vagyok a klaviatúrát nyomkodni...

Levél a Régimódi Törzsasztalhoz:

Drága Barátaim!

Minden valamire való színdarabban van egy hatásos "antré"!
Ezért most engedjétek meg, hogy idemásoljam egy Tündéri Barátom tegnap hozzám intézett sorait,amiről nem is gondoltam volna, hogy mára ennyire aktuális lesz!
Íme a mese:

"A kismadarat üldözi a róka, szegényke még nem tud repülni, látja ezt a tehén , s rápottyant egy lepénykét... A madárka ahogy megnyugszik elkezd a jó melegben ugrándozni, a fejét is kidugja a szarból, a róka el is kapja, be is kapja.... Általában azt szűrik le a történetből, hogy aki szarban van ne ugráljon.. Persze ez is lehet egy konzekvencia, de sokkal fontosabb azt felismerni, hogy aki szarik rád az nem biztos, hogy az ellenséged, s aki kihúz a szarból nem feltétlenül a barátod.."

Az is Tündéri Barátom egyik mondása, hogy " A tapasztalat az, amit az ember általában azután szerez meg, mielőtt szüksége lett volna rá!"

Mindannyian élünk, éltünk tartós kapcsolatban, ezért nagyon jól tudjuk azt, hogy nem könnyű összecsiszolódni, de még nehezebb együtt is is maradni.
Az a dolog lényege, hogy akarunk-e együtt maradni s küzdeni egymásért, vagy feladjuk s rávágjuk egymásra az ajtót? Évtizedeket élünk le egymás mellett. A kezdeti csinos vonalaink kissé kikerekednek, hajunk színe is megváltozik s a bőrünk sem hasonlít már egy hamvas őszibarack finomságára, mégis együtt vagyunk! S miért? Mert az erkölcsi értékrendünk még mindig egy és ugyanaz amit olykor véres vésővel faragtunk ki egymásból magunknak s hoztunk vele létre egy mára biztos stabil követ !
Lett s légyen nekünk Sarokkövünk.

Ez a topik fiatal. Most kezünkben a faragószerszámok végtelen tárháza rendelkezésünkre áll. Meg kell találnunk a megfelelő eszközt amivel végleges formára tudjuk majd alakítani a házunk(topikunk) alapkövét, sarokkövét,hogy tudjuk honnan indulunk, mire építünk- mert ezáltal nem fogunk célt téveszteni s tudjuk majd, hogy házunk biztos alapokon áll.

Mindenből lehet tanulni, ha az ember akarja. Régi szabály s csak egy régimódi ismerheti: "Úrinő társaságban pénzről, szexről nem beszél! "
Innen is felismerhető a mai világban ki honnan jött és mit hozott alapként magával. Gyönyörű példája az úrinőségnek Melitta megszólalása. Nem beszélt a pénzről, pedig lássuk be, vért izzad minden hónapban azért, hogy a szerverköltséget előteremtse, hogy nekünk legyen hol játszani. Egy szervernek tárhelye van, ami nem végtelen...
Végtelenül kedvesen szólt a kimondatlan dolgokról. Nekem sokkal rosszabb tapasztalataim vannak itt moderátori rendreutasításról ami kimeríti az igazságtalanság fogalmát is...

Azt gondolom, ha valamit el akarunk adni, tudni kell becsomagolni;-) s most kacsintottam.
Gyere tedd nagyi csipkés terítőjére vagy tedd mellé az antik tortalapátod, s már itt is a helye ha megkínálsz vele...

Most azért jó ha itt marad a fentebbi ( most már tényleg fogyókúrás recept, mert nekem most görcsbe rándult a gyomrom) ominózus képsorozat-ami egyébként valami csodás, azonnal lájkoltam is akkor-mert nem tévesztjük szem elől a célt s a lefaragott szilánk mintadarab lehet a soronkövetkezőknek, újonnan érkezőknek.

Zárszónak álljon itt Tündér Barátom másik bölcselete, amit Ő is régi Tanítómesterétől kapott:

"Ami elveszti amiságát, már nem az ami! "
Ne engedjük, hogy a Régimódi elveszítse régimódiságát!

Forró Baráti Üdvözlettel: Varázsdoboz


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 2)

Lehet mar nincs akkora turelmem ,mint regen,de nem sertodes kerdese ha tisztazuk egymas velemenyet es kozos nevezot talalunk.
Lehet felment a pumpam, hogy katonaskodok mikor te magad katonaskodsz egy barati tarssag felett mennek vagy maaradnak.
Sok mintent lehet ram mondani de hogy navigaljam a topicokat azt nem,meg csak a neten se szoktam megbeszelni az eszreveteleimet, hanem privibe.
Ti csak ezt a topicot latjatok es hasznaljatok de ezen kivul rengeteg van es lehet tovabb megegyszer ennyi senkinek ez ellen nincs kifogasa . A cim valasztas volt rossz. 
Egy konyv a szerelemrol szol megveszed es kiderul hogy raketa sebessegnek noveleserol szol ami nagyon atvitt ertelembe a lezer es a csavar szerelmet irja le kepletekkel egyenletetekkel forgassal nyomatekkal stb.
Mi itt mindenkit szivesen latunk es hiszem hogy a mereteink igazoljak se duktatura se cenzura nincs oly mertekben hogy barkit is zavarjon.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)




----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1617506


Ettől találóbb képeslapot nem is találhattam volna gyűjteményemben csapatunkról és végre a pennámat S tintatartómat is becsempészhettem, pedig nem is a porcelános topikban vagyunk. Annak alapítása rám vár...


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 2)

Regimodi legyezok amik mar regen nincsenek divatba


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Képzeld Melitta!
Mifelénk kapható a kínainál. Igaz papírból van de nagyon szép színes. Láttam is idősebb hölgyeknél a buszmegállóban legyezgetve magukat vele. Most az bosszant, hogy nem tudom hol lehet az én csipkés legyezőm pedig souvenir volt. Biztos jól eltettem, hogy meglegyen...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 2)

Most egy *régi családi emlék*nek a fotóját hoztam be és a hozzá tartozó igaz történetet.


varázsdoboz írta:


> Képzeld Melitta!
> Mifelénk kapható a kínainál. Igaz papírból van de nagyon szép színes. Láttam is idősebb hölgyeknél a buszmegállóban legyezgetve magukat vele. Most az bosszant, hogy nem tudom hol lehet az én csipkés legyezőm pedig souvenir volt. Biztos jól eltettem, hogy meglegyen...


*
Ezt én is el szoktam követni, nem is ritkán. Valamit, amit nagyon szeretnék, hogy el ne keverjek, olyan helyre teszem, hogy biztosan megtaláljam. Amikor oda teszem, biztos vagyok abban, hogy az a biztos helye, sőt ott rá is találok az iratra, a kütyüre, bármire. Aztán több hónap múlva, amikor keresem, egy világért nem jut az eszembe. S, ilyenkor nagyon, de nagyon dühös tudok lenni - de magamra


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 2)

Behozok egy 7 cm 3 mm sugarú nagyságú, *aprócska ázsiai korongot*. Apai részről, Szépapám valamikori szerzeménye. Az Ő talizmánja volt, s milyen fura, sok évtized múltán a Nagyapám életét mentette meg. Aki ezt a talizmánt vitte magával a frontra, mindig a zubbonyának a zsebében tartotta. Nem, nem Buddhában hitt, hanem a Dédapja ajándékának "erejében", mivel kiskorában az akkor már nagyon idős Dédapja ezzel a kis koronggal ajándékozta meg. A kis korongot a szépségéért őriztük, mert valóban csodálatosan szép ötvös munka. A háborúban viszont_ csodát tett,_ mégpedig úgy, hogy a _Nagyapámat célzó golyó - a korongra tévedve - "gellert" kapott és elcsúszott, irányt változtatott_. Azóta ez a kis korong, még jobban becsben és vitrinben van. A fotóját mellékelem. _Látszik a horpadás, melyet a háborús golyó ütött_. Ha ez a kicsi korong beszélni tudna, de nem tud, rendkívül sok kalandot, érdekességet, szépet és szomorút mesél(het)ne el. De mivel nem tud beszélni, így csak megsimogatom és minden alkalommal megköszönöm, hogy megmentette Nagyapám életét.
Figyeljétek meg, remélem kivehető, körben-körben aprócska elefántokat mintázott a Mester, aki ezt készítette. De vannak más figurák is, valóban csodaszép.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Nem tudom Bojánkám ez miért működik így! De, hogy így van az biztos!
Ha "kupi" van a lakásban, mindent látok hol van. Aztán jön a rendrakás és utána az üvöltés :-Anyaaa, hová tetteeed? Na azóta tudom, hogy íróasztalhoz, fiókhoz nem nyúlunk...s még azt is észrevenné, ha csak egy cetlit megmozdítanék az asztalán. Hihetetlen, hogy a notórius rendetlennek tűnő asztalon tudja hol, melyik jegyzete van. Számomra az is felfoghatatlan, hogyan lehetséges az, hogy például képes a feltúrt pólói közül egyetlen mozdulattal kivenni a mind egyszínű feketék közül az aznapi rockbandást...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Nahát, Bojana! A hideg kirázott...Ilyen történetet még csak filmben láttam! Nem is csodálkozom rajta, hogy több dologban is "hiszel", ami kiderült itt az elmúlt napok egyik cikkbéli hozzászólásod alapján.
Egyszerűen csak ennyit mondhatok: Meghajoltam.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Lányok! Kinek van otthon régi bizsuja? Esetleg fotók róla? Ma megint nagy divat a bizsu...Gyerekkoromban imádtam nézegetni nagynéném bizsus fiókjait...Rengeteg műanyag karkötője,fülklipsze volt. Ma már inkább fémeket látok, de nem is tetszenek jobban mint az emlékeimben élő , mai szemmel olcsó műanyagok színessége.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Nem tudom Bojánkám ez miért működik így! De, hogy így van az biztos!
> Ha "kupi" van a lakásban, mindent látok hol van. Aztán jön a rendrakás és utána az üvöltés :-Anyaaa, hová tetteeed? Na azóta tudom, hogy íróasztalhoz, fiókhoz nem nyúlunk...s még azt is észrevenné, ha csak egy cetlit megmozdítanék az asztalán. Hihetetlen, hogy a notórius rendetlennek tűnő asztalon tudja hol, melyik jegyzete van. Számomra az is felfoghatatlan, hogyan lehetséges az, hogy például képes a feltúrt pólói közül egyetlen mozdulattal kivenni a mind egyszínű feketék közül az aznapi rockbandást...


*
Ez így működik. Férjem íróasztaláról sem szabadott semmit elmozdítani, mert akkor üvöltés volt a javából, mert pont azt a cetlit, pont azt a telefonszámot nem találta. Rendet rakni?! Ugyan kérlek, azt soha. Igaz, mondtam is, nem porozódik be az asztala, mert telis-tele van papírokkal, jegyzetekkel, dossziékkal...
De nálam nincs kupi, csak mindig BIZTOS helyre teszem, amit. Most pl. egy kupaknyitót kerestem égre-földre. Aprócska, ügyes szerszám, ráteszem a kupakra és ki tudnom nyitni a legszorosabban becsavart kupakot is. Nem találom, már egy hete. Bosszant.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 2)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Lányok! Kinek van otthon régi bizsuja? Esetleg fotók róla? Ma megint nagy divat a bizsu...Gyerekkoromban imádtam nézegetni nagynéném bizsus fiókjait...Rengeteg műanyag karkötője,fülklipsze volt. Ma már inkább fémeket látok, de nem is tetszenek jobban mint az emlékeimben élő , mai szemmel olcsó műanyagok színessége.


*
Megosztok egy "receptet" , amit Te biztosan korod miatt nem ismerhetsz. Valamikor gyártottam. Színes újságból rombusz alakú kisebb formákat vágtam. Hurka pálcikára fel is pödörtem, jó szorosan egymás mellé. Majd színtelen köröm lakkal végig húztam, hogy biztos legyen a tartása. Vigyázz, a hurka pálcikára ne kerüljön lakk, mert akkor a "papírgyöngyök" oda ragadnak. A hurka pálcát, hogy száradjon a rá fűzött szemek, két gyufás skatulyára tettem, s biztos helyre , hogy ne essen le, ne ragadjon sehová oda, ahová nem szeretném. Két nap múlva tökéletesen megszáradt, s vékony gumi szálra fel is fűztem. Össze is szorítottam a két véget sok-sok cérnával, hogy ne csússzon el, s ne veszítsem el a láncszemeket. Nagyon kedves, vidám "ékszerként" viseltem. Itt a fotója:



*
De másból is készíthetsz ékszert. Soha nem gondolnád ki, hogy szarvacska tésztából. fel kell fűzni zsinórra és be kell mártani festékbe. Majd kiakasztani száradni, majd felfűzni tetszés szerint, így:



*



*



*
csillagos tésztát is fel lehet ám fűzni, be lehet festeni, vagy csak úgy naturban lakkozni. De ez akkor szép, ha nagyon szorosan vannak egymásra fűzve az aprócska tészták.
*





*


----------



## Vicusmamsi (2018 Augusztus 2)

"te magad katonaskodsz egy barati tarssag felett mennek vagy maaradnak."

Kedves Melitta,
a fenti szavaid igencsak igazságtalanok! Attól, hogy én elköszöntem, a topikot ti tovább vihetitek, ha akarjátok. Az, hogy én elmegyek innen, az miért katonáskodás a többiek felett??? Elvégre ők ha akarnak, tovább használhatják a topikot, hacsak te nem törlöd, ez pedig egyedül rajtad múlik, te vagy a tulajdonos. Én senki sorsáról nem döntöttem, csak a magaméról, ehhez pedig jogom van.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Megosztok egy "receptet" , amit Te biztosan korod miatt nem ismerhetsz. Valamikor gyártottam. Színes újságból rombusz alakú kisebb formákat vágtam. Hurka pálcikára fel is pödörtem, jó szorosan egymás mellé. Majd színtelen köröm lakkal végig húztam, hogy biztos legyen a tartása. Vigyázz, a hurka pálcikára ne kerüljön lakk, mert akkor a "papírgyöngyök" oda ragadnak. A hurka pálcát, hogy száradjon a rá fűzött szemek, két gyufás skatulyára tettem, s biztos helyre , hogy ne essen le, ne ragadjon sehová oda, ahová nem szeretném. Két nap múlva tökéletesen megszáradt, s vékony gumi szálra fel is fűztem. Össze is szorítottam a két véget sok-sok cérnával, hogy ne csússzon el, s ne veszítsem el a láncszemeket. Nagyon kedves, vidám "ékszerként" viseltem. Itt a fotója:
> Csatolás megtekintése 1617532
> *
> ...


Ó, de kis cuki vagy!
Tudod, hogy csak egy tízes van köztünk, így magam is készítettem anno...
A kolléganőm is mindig mondják, hogy pár évet letagadhatnék...tudod, feldobok egy jó kis sminket, aztán édes mosoly, sikkes kacsintás


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 2)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Megosztok egy "receptet" , amit Te biztosan korod miatt nem ismerhetsz. Valamikor gyártottam. Színes újságból rombusz alakú kisebb formákat vágtam. Hurka pálcikára fel is pödörtem, jó szorosan egymás mellé. Majd színtelen köröm lakkal végig húztam, hogy biztos legyen a tartása. Vigyázz, a hurka pálcikára ne kerüljön lakk, mert akkor a "papírgyöngyök" oda ragadnak. A hurka pálcát, hogy száradjon a rá fűzött szemek, két gyufás skatulyára tettem, s biztos helyre , hogy ne essen le, ne ragadjon sehová oda, ahová nem szeretném. Két nap múlva tökéletesen megszáradt, s vékony gumi szálra fel is fűztem. Össze is szorítottam a két véget sok-sok cérnával, hogy ne csússzon el, s ne veszítsem el a láncszemeket. Nagyon kedves, vidám "ékszerként" viseltem. Itt a fotója:
> Csatolás megtekintése 1617532
> *
> ...


Na, meg ahogy Móricka elgondolta...én meg is csináltam. Úgy szúrt mint a rosszbaj

Anno csillagtésztábõl 1-2 szemet barnára pirítva elválasztónak és felfűzve, majd szorosan a nyak köré mint a nyakörvet, csuklóra babos kendő ( piros -fehér pöttyös kendő), szimatszatyor olyan hosszúra engedve, hogy a térdünket verte, csöves farmer és Beatrice...nagyon keménynek éreztük magunkat...


----------



## Melitta (2018 Augusztus 2)

Rock and Roll minden mennyisegben szinte minden fiatalnak volt valamilyen 'Suvenir"ebbol az idokbol.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Rock and Roll minden mennyisegben szinte minden fiatalnak volt valamilyen 'Suvenir"ebbol az idokbol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hú, ez nagyon vagány 
Baboskendőm elcserélném neon órára...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 4)

Kedves Vicuska!
Remélem ez a forró mai nap a tegnapi mérgedet fölszárította. Nagyon nehéz igazságot tenni barátok között, de mint a "nyílt levelemben" írtam, a közös célért ha együtt akarunk maradni tenni kell...(-ene)!
A névválasztás nem rossz. Talán ha utólag lehet még módosítani, akkor hozzátehetnénk, hogy "asztaltársasága", s akkor talán a kötetlenebb csevej is beleférne...
Én visszamentem a topiknyitó első bejegyzéshez.
Nos, a Prébulumban nem fektettél le szabályt.
Akkor alakítsuk ki együtt. Talán mindenki megírhatná, hogy mit szeretne itt látni...akkor együtt megbeszélhetnénk mi fér be...

Kérlek ne kívülről fogd meg a kilincset!

Lehet ez sem szabályos, de békeangyalkáknak megtenné...
Azt mondja a nóta " a jányok, a jányok a jányok angyalok..."
( Bojánka, nem Te vagy ott az egyik képen törölközőből turbánnal a fején csokit majszolva?

Kezdjük innen új lappal Melitta kérését tiszteletben tartva , mert ez úgy érzem jobbító szándékú volt!

Repüljenek az angyalkák S reggelre mindenki itt legyen a csapatból


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 4)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Kedves Vicuska!
> Remélem ez a forró mai nap a tegnapi mérgedet fölszárította. Nagyon nehéz igazságot tenni barátok között, de mint a "nyílt levelemben" írtam, a közös célért ha együtt akarunk maradni tenni kell...(-ene)!
> A névválasztás nem rossz. Talán ha utólag lehet még módosítani, akkor hozzátehetnénk, hogy "asztaltársasága", s akkor talán a kötetlenebb csevej is beleférne...
> Én visszamentem a topiknyitó első bejegyzéshez.
> ...


*
Ez az üzenet is aranyos volt, de a videó is. Talán annyit lehetne "szépíteni", hogy _Régimódi dolgok és egyéb csevelyek, Veled és Neked!_ - no persze, részemről ez egy kósza ötlet volt csak. Be kellene tartani Melitta kérését és nem "csalamádét" csinálni bármelyik topicból sem, így talán még ebből sem. Ha ez a kérése, fogadjunk szót, hogy a recepteket a receptekhez, a kézimunkát a kézimunkához, a filmeket a filmek topicokba. _*De itt viszont utalhatnánk minden esetben linket behozva, hogy ide, vagy oda mit és hogyan írtunk? *_No ez a megoldás, hogyan tetszene?
Nem szeretném, ha szétesne a csapat, semmiképpen nem szeretném. Ez egy békés, kedves topic és nagyon jó a régi dolgokat lapozgatni, nézegetni, beszélni róla. Ennyi és nem több. Barátsággal!


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Ez az üzenet is aranyos volt, de a videó is. Talán annyit lehetne "szépíteni", hogy _Régimódi dolgok és egyéb csevelyek, Veled és Neked!_ - no persze, részemről ez egy kósza ötlet volt csak. Be kellene tartani Melitta kérését és nem "csalamádét" csinálni bármelyik topicból sem, így talán még ebből sem. Ha ez a kérése, fogadjunk szót, hogy a recepteket a receptekhez, a kézimunkát a kézimunkához, a filmeket a filmek topicokba. _*De itt viszont utalhatnánk minden esetben linket behozva, hogy ide, vagy oda mit és hogyan írtunk? *_No ez a megoldás, hogyan tetszene?
> Nem szeretném, ha szétesne a csapat, semmiképpen nem szeretném. Ez egy békés, kedves topic és nagyon jó a régi dolgokat lapozgatni, nézegetni, beszélni róla. Ennyi és nem több. Barátsággal!


Bojánka!
Ez frappáns,ötletes s nem utolsó sorban kivitelezhetőnek tűnik.
Link ide-link oda...világos, csak még az nem teljesen, hogy akkor mi is férhetne be alapból. Művészet,zene,divat stb. (régimódiban) ?
Engem az zavarna, ha minden mondat úgy kezdődne, hogy emlékszel....? Szerintem mi nagyon vagány ,virgonc társaság vagyunk ahhoz, hogy folyton csak a nyanyapadon ülve elmélázzunk
Bár igaz, hogy már attól is régimódinak érzem magam, mert nincs rajtam tetoválás, hosszú hajam nem kék, s nincs az orromban sem fülbevalóúgyhogy nem csak a születési dátumból adódó belépő miatt szeretek itt lenni


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 4)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Bojánka!
> Ez frappáns,ötletes s nem utolsó sorban kivitelezhetőnek tűnik.
> Link ide-link oda...világos, csak még az nem teljesen, hogy akkor mi is férhetne be alapból. Művészet,zene,divat stb. (régimódiban) ?
> Engem az zavarna, ha minden mondat úgy kezdődne, hogy emlékszel....? Szerintem mi nagyon vagány ,virgonc társaság vagyunk ahhoz, hogy folyton csak a nyanyapadon ülve elmélázzunk
> Bár igaz, hogy már attól is régimódinak érzem magam, mert nincs rajtam tetoválás, hosszú hajam nem kék, s nincs az orromban sem fülbevalóúgyhogy nem csak a születési dátumból adódó belépő miatt szeretek itt lenni


*
Akkor még agyalnunk kell... Bocs, csípőből még nem vágom.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 4)

Miért hoztam be ezeket a képeket? Mert nagyon tetszenek, mert ---régimódiak--- s, pontosan ezért kedvesek, szívet-lelket melengetőek... Nem rideg beton, de valami más... S, ez az igazi!





*




*




*




*


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 4)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Akkor még agyalnunk kell... Bocs, csípőből még nem vágom.


, óhh, pedig alábbi képeiden ekletáns példáját hoztad


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 5)

*Figyelmetekbe ajánlom, nagyon érdekes és értékes ez a cikk:
https://canadahun.com/temak/nosztalgia-budapestről.53628/*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 5)

Egy kis szombat esti BULI 


Igazi retrós hangulat...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Egy kis szombat esti BULI
> 
> 
> Igazi retrós hangulat...


Szuper! Ezek tényleg élvezik is a táncot. Tündérek, pláne a srác a " szerkójában"


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Augusztus 5)

Varázsdoboz , nemtudom mi a baj , de most nekem sem akkar megnyilni  hiba a feladóban kerestettik .
Akkor kérlek nézzd meg a tube-n Sam West and Ellen Taylor 2017 fellépését ! Na kérem tisztelettel nekünk már elég , ha ezt tudjuk utánuk csinyálni


----------



## ladysla (2018 Augusztus 5)

Erről lenne szó?


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 5)

Köszi Lady! Biztos, hogy ezt szerette volna
Gyula, ne szerénykedj! Én láttalak táncolni!!!
Mint ahogy ebben a paliban is több van, csak " illedelmesen" táncolt
Tudod Gyulám, úgy van ( volt ez haj- haj- hajdanán), hogy először ráhozzák az emberre a frászt, utánna meg kihozzák belőle...
A probléma ott kezdődik, hogy egyre kevesebbszer, ha az ember eléri a régimódiba való bejutáshoz a pontszámot


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Augusztus 5)

ladysla írta:


> Erről lenne szó?


Ladysla ,
igen


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 5)

udvarfy írta:


> Ladysla ,
> igen


...hát, igen. A Lady, az már csak ilyen...
Feltűnés nélkül mindig àtsuhan a " házak" felett.
Csendben megemeli a hàzfedőket, bekukucskál a kívánságdobozokba és szórja csillagporát...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 5)

udvarfy írta:


> Mondjuk a "hid" az már nem menne igy  , de gondolom ez nekünk igy sokkal jobban állna


*
Négerek az alagútban...  Nem látok semmit, csak az lehet


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Négerek az alagútban...  Nem látok semmit, csak az lehet


*
Óh, Ladysla-nak köszönhetően, már LÁTOM! Ez igen! Nem négerek és nincs alagút sem, csak jókedv és vidorság.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 5)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Négerek az alagútban...  Nem látok semmit, csak az lehet


Tudod, mondta a Gyula, hogy a "híd' az már nem menne, hát elbújt benne...


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 7)

Egy kis varázslat. Nem is kicsi, inkább nagy, sőt hatalmas. De sokszor gondoltam Rodolfóra, aki mindig azt mondta, "csak a kezemet figyeljék, mert csalok". Hatalmas bűvész volt, de szerencsére vannak követői. Emlékezem, gyerekkorom akkori nagy "varázslójára"... Itt viszont fellebbenti a titkot.
*
Igaz, a mostani fiatalok másban jók, különlegesebbek, de hiszen az élet is forog, megállíthatatlanul. S, ezért csodálatos, sőt varázslatos.

*


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 7)

Az emberi akarat MINDENRE képes. Még arra is, amit soha nem feltételeznénk...


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 7)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> Az emberi akarat MINDENRE képes. Még arra is, amit soha nem feltételeznénk...


Sajnos itt sincs kép


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 7)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Sajnos itt sincs kép


*
Látom a képet, hiszen áthoztam. Nem is kép, videó.


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 7)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> *
> Látom a képet, hiszen áthoztam. Nem is kép, videó.


Nekem nem indul el, csak egy, az indulõ kép van S aztán a zene, de képek nem jönnek... ( videó)


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 8)

varázsdoboz írta:


> Nekem nem indul el, csak egy, az indulõ kép van S aztán a zene, de képek nem jönnek... ( videó)


*
Sajnálom. Nekem elindult. Többször is rákattintottam.


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 9)

A régimódi VIDÁM PARK-ban így múlattuk el az időt
Igaz, ebben a videóban még visszább (is) emlékezünk, a régi Angol parkra, ahol már csak nagyszüleink szórakozhattak.

Jól tudom, a mai fiatalokat EZ a "szórakozásnak nevezett" akkori vidámkodás, őket már nem tudná lekötni. Mint ahogyan a régi búcsúkban s a fiatal fiúk vásároltak színes fakanalakat, s azzal ütöttek a lányok fenekére. Huss, egy ütés és már el is fordultak. Soha nem tudtuk, ki volt az, aki ránk suhintott, de az biztos, hogy még ruhán keresztül is -volt, hogy- megéreztük. Ma már ez testi fenyítésnek felelne meg, akkor pedig többen ezen nevettek is. A lányok is, no meg a fiúk is. Megjegyzem, én soha nem tartottam mókásnak. Az is igaz, 14 éves koromtól - 17,5 éves koromig nagyon sok (giccses: csókolódzó fehér galambpár, szívecskés, meg minden ehhez hasonló, ma már borzadványnak nevezném) fakanalat festettem. Ahol laktunk, a házban volt egy vásározó, s ezzel kereste a kenyerét. Nagyon jól rajzoltam, festettem, beálltam festeni, sokszor késő éjszakába. Hihetetlenül jól kerestem, ezzel. Most lehet követ, homokot szórni a fejemre, hogy giccsel kerestem a "lé-t", Bevállalom, régi "bűnömet"


----------



## varázsdoboz (2018 Augusztus 9)

Georgina Bojana írta:


> A régimódi VIDÁM PARK-ban így múlattuk el az időt
> Igaz, ebben a videóban még visszább (is) emlékezünk, a régi Angol parkra, ahol már csak nagyszüleink szórakozhattak.
> 
> Jól tudom, a mai fiatalokat EZ a "szórakozásnak nevezett" akkori vidámkodás, őket már nem tudná lekötni. Mint ahogyan a régi búcsúkban s a fiatal fiúk vásároltak színes fakanalakat, s azzal ütöttek a lányok fenekére. Huss, egy ütés és már el is fordultak. Soha nem tudtuk, ki volt az, aki ránk suhintott, de az biztos, hogy még ruhán keresztül is -volt, hogy- megéreztük. Ma már ez testi fenyítésnek felelne meg, akkor pedig többen ezen nevettek is. A lányok is, no meg a fiúk is. Megjegyzem, én soha nem tartottam mókásnak. Az is igaz, 14 éves koromtól - 17,5 éves koromig nagyon sok (giccses: csókolódzó fehér galambpár, szívecskés, meg minden ehhez hasonló, ma már borzadványnak nevezném) fakanalat festettem. Ahol laktunk, a házban volt egy vásározó, s ezzel kereste a kenyerét. Nagyon jól rajzoltam, festettem, beálltam festeni, sokszor késő éjszakába. Hihetetlenül jól kerestem, ezzel. Most lehet követ, homokot szórni a fejemre, hogy giccsel kerestem a "lé-t", Bevállalom, régi "bűnömet"


Hogy mondhatsz ilyet? 
Nekem is vannak egy pöttyös szilkébe beleállítva és szép!
Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 11)

https://toretro.blog.hu/2018/06/29/ezt_olvastak_anyaink_a_balaton-parton#more14077979


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Augusztus 11)

Bojana , és akik nemjutottak le a Balatonra vagy a romaira azok mit olvastak ??


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 11)

https://toretro.blog.hu/2018/08/03/igy_csaptak_be_az_etellel_es_itallal_a_70-es_evekben
*
https://toretro.blog.hu/2018/05/02/a_balatoni_nyar_kellekei_a_hetvenes_evekben
*
https://toretro.blog.hu/2018/06/22/kempingetelek_a_80-as_evekbol
*
https://toretro.blog.hu/2018/06/08/balatoni_sikk_a_kadar-korszakban
*
Jó emlékezést, mindazoknak akik már akkor is éltünk. S, akik még nem, azok az olvasóink csodálkozzanak rá ezekre a dolgokra, mert voltak! - tanusíthatom


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 11)

udvarfy írta:


> Bojana , és akik nemjutottak le a Balatonra vagy a romaira azok mit olvastak ??


*
Látom, nemcsak az idő, de a kedved is borús lett. No azok sejtem, hogy komolyabb regényeket, esetleg Lev Tolsztoj-tól a Háború és béke művét betűzgették.


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Augusztus 11)

Bojana , 
már megbocsájts , de még abban az "áldott idöben" sem jutott mindenkinek az a lehetöség , hogy ott nyaraljon . Aztán van aki mondjuk a "Stimme der Frau"-t olvasta , meg mondjuk "Erdös Renét és másokat"


----------



## Georgina Bojana (2018 Augusztus 23)

Utazzunk egy kicsit az időben. Vajon milyen lehetett az élet az 1800-as években? A cicáknak jó dolgok volt? Változtak valamit azóta? Nézzétek a képeket, bennem kellemes élményt keltenek a képek! 




*




*




*




Tippeljetek, ki látható a fotón? (én tudom 
*


----------

